# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  La lutte contre le piratage est-elle lgitime?

## Immobilis

Salut,

Lutte contre le piratage est-elle lgitime?

A+

----------


## Marco46

Je cite ce que tu as dit ici :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d72...e/#post4209495




> Mettons que tu es  l'origine d'une inovation genre le baladeur ou l'Ipod. Il y a des profits en vue. Tu accepterais de te faire pirater/copier?


Il ne faut pas confondre innovation technologique et culture. Rien  voir.
Dans le cadre de la loi Hadopi on parle de musiques, de films, ... pas d'objets physiques puisqu'ils sont sous forme de fichiers.

Dans la mesure o pour qu'il y ait piratage il faut qu'il y ait perte d'un ct et profit de l'autre, et dans la mesure o a n'est pas le cas ici (en tout cas non seulement a n'est pas prouv, mais les tudes faites  ce sujet tendraient  montrer le contraire), je dirais que :

1- Le terme piratage est mal utilis. Il est malheureusement entr dans beaucoup de ttes du fait de la propagande active des industriels de la culture (beurk) depuis des annes.

2- La lutte contre le tlchargement est une perte de temps et d'argent, et la loi sur le droit d'auteur devrait tre modifie pour permettre la libre circulation de la culture sur le rseau.

Pour revenir au problme initial que tu poses :



> Mettons que tu es  l'origine d'une inovation genre le baladeur ou l'Ipod. Il y a des profits en vue. Tu accepterais de te faire pirater/copier?


Petit rappel historique, le droit d'auteur et les brevets ont t crs pour inciter l'innovation, et pas pour crer une rente de situation !
C'est une concession de privilge que fait la socit aux inventeurs pour inciter les gens  inventer.
La nuance est importante car il faut tenir compte de la balance entre intrt public (celui de la socit) et intrt priv (celui des inventeurs).

----------


## souviron34

> Il ne faut pas confondre innovation technologique et culture. Rien  voir.
> Dans le cadre de la loi Hadopi on parle de musiques, de films, ... pas d'objets physiques puisqu'ils sont sous forme de fichiers.


Rentre aussi dans le cadre : peintures, sculptures, logos, dessins, textes, logiciels (conception, code).

TOUT ce qui dpend du droit d'auteur.

Les journalistes sont concerns. Les crivains sont concerns. Les compositeurs sont concerns. Les graphistes sont concerns. Les diteurs de logiciels sont concerns.

VOUS vous focalisez sur la musique. Mais l'tendue est bien plus large.

Comme tu le dis "tout ce qui peut tre un fichier".





> Il est malheureusement entr dans beaucoup de ttes du fait de la propagande active des industriels de la culture (beurk) depuis des annes.


C'est vrai qu'en France on a du mal  admettre le terme "industrie culturelle".

Et pourtant c'est vous qui l'avez dfinit, ce terme : en vous battant pour les clips associs, les pochettes, les "produits drivs" (_sonneries, tshirt, dguisements (par exemple pour Star Wars, Shrek, ...)_), etc etc, vous avez transform ce qui tait une production cible en industrie.

D'autre part, si nous tions dans un monde de bisounours, faire un concert, un disque, une tourne, un film, ne coterait rien.

Mais lorsque l'investissement (l'argent que tu dois sortir de ta poche) commence  tre consquent (le prix de ta maison par exemple ?) , peut-tre bien que tu aimerais rentrer dans tes fonds, non ?

Ceci sans tre un "major", mais un petit gars dans son coin, qui a juste besoin d'une machine  150 000 euros, et dont la tourne lui coterait environ 100 000 euros... a te dirait d'hypothquer ta maison pour raliser ce rve et de ne rien recevoir en retour ?







> Petit rappel historique, le droit d'auteur et les brevets ont t crs pour inciter l'innovation, et pas pour crer une rente de situation !
> C'est une concession de privilge que fait la socit aux inventeurs pour inciter les gens  inventer.
> La nuance est importante car il faut tenir compte de la balance entre intrt public (celui de la socit) et intrt priv (celui des inventeurs).


C'est tout simplement faux...

La loi franaise a t :




> le lgislateur a instaur un systme de dpt lgal *destin  assurer la prservation du patrimoine culturel*





Maintenant, on entend beaucoup de choses fausses, sur le Net, y compris de gens se disant "au courant" (voir les posts sur Agoravox).

Par exemple que Frank Zappa "s'autofinancait", ce qui est entirement faux, puisque c'est au contraire lui et son exploitation de l'argent que lui avait donn Atlantic Records pour 5 disques qui a valu l'ntroduction d'une clause dans les contrats de licence pour protger le producteur (_il avait sign pour 5 disques, et 15 jours avant la fin de son contrat, il a amen les 5 disques. Evidemment Atlantic ne pouvait pas sortir 5 disques d'un coup, et d'autre part, vu qu'il n'tait plus sous contrat, ne pouvait pas faire de tourne pour qu'il chante les chansons de ces disques. Donc maintenant, une clause figure que, si on signe pour N disques, il doit s'couler un dlai de 14  18 mois maxi entre 2 disques, et , ventuellement, que le paiement de l'avance est tal...._)

----------


## Marco46

Nous on se focalise sur la musique ??? Tu te fous de moi ? On a pas du regarder les mmes dbats  l'Assemble Nationale ?!?

Les dimensions parallles peut tre ?




> D'autre part, si nous tions dans un monde de bisounours, faire un concert, un disque, une tourne, un film, ne coterait rien.
> 
> Mais lorsque l'investissement (l'argent que tu dois sortir de ta poche) commence  tre consquent (le prix de ta maison par exemple ?) , peut-tre bien que tu aimerais rentrer dans tes fonds, non ?
> 
> Ceci sans tre un "major", mais un petit gars dans son coin, qui a juste besoin d'une machine  150 000 euros, et dont la tourne lui coterait environ 100 000 euros... a te dirait d'hypothquer ta maison pour raliser ce rve et de ne rien recevoir en retour ?


*Mais a n'a rien  voir !!!*

Quand tu tlcharges, tu n'enlves *RIEN*  *PERSONNE*  partir du moment o tu ne fais pas de profit financier de ton tlchargement.

Tlcharger un album *CE N'EST PAS* comme voler un CD  la FNAC.

Quand aux autres mtiers, il est *vident* pour* tout le mond*e que lorsque tu rcupre un dessin ou un logo d'un graphiste et que tu t'en sers pour une utilisation qui aurait ncessit un paiement (c'est  dire pas pour servir de fond d'cran mais pour servir de logo pour ta socit ou mme ton association) il faut condamner cela, mais la loi le permet dj, c'est le dlit de contrefaon.
S'attaquer au tlchargement *ne sert  rien* par rapport  ce problme.

----------


## millie

> Quand tu tlcharges, tu n'enlves *RIEN*  *PERSONNE*  partir du moment o tu ne fais pas de profit financier de ton tlchargement.


Je ne comprend pas trop  ::koi:: 
Tu fais pourtant un profit puisque tu n'as pas pay les droits d'auteurs etc.

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Salut,
> Lutte contre le piratage est-elle lgitime?
> A+


la lutte contre les raquettes sur les dd cd et pour la libert est tout  fait normale!

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne comprend pas trop 
> Tu fais pourtant un profit puisque tu n'as pas pay les droits d'auteurs etc.


Tu n'enlves aucune part de march  la personne qui a les droits sur l'uvre.
Tu n'enlves aucun support physique  la personne qui a les droits sur l'uvre.

Le bilan de l'opration c'est qu'une personne a accs  l'uvre. Point barre.
L'ayant droit ne perd rien. 

Il ne gagne rien par contre. D'o le dbat sur la rmunration des crateurs.

----------


## Mat.M

> Quand tu tlcharges, tu n'enlves *RIEN*  *PERSONNE*  partir du moment o tu ne fais pas de profit financier de ton tlchargement.
> 
> Tlcharger un album *CE N'EST PAS* comme voler un CD  la FNAC.



Euhh tu te rends compte des normits que tu cris ???  :8O:   :8O: 
Prenons par exemple Francis Cabrel un des chanteurs les plus populaires en France.
Tu crois que quand il fait son disque il fait cela de manire gratuite ?
Tu sais combien cela coute financirement, quel investissement cela reprsente la sortie d'un disque ????  :8O:   :8O: 
Non tu ne le sais pas parce que tu est le consommateur du dimanche qui tlcharge des mp3 avec Kazaa ou Bit Torrent..

*Tlcharger des musiques sans payer,c'est du vol*

Ce que tu ne vois pas du tout c'est que l'artiste peut importe si on aime sa musique ou pas il faut qu'il paye le studio d'enregistrement les frais de pressage de disque etc....
Donc s'il te plait merci de se renseigner avant d'crire de telles normits.
Je sais qu' une priode les majors du disque vivaient bien faisaient des bnfices.
Mais c'est pas une raison pour anantir le travail des musiciens studios, ingnieurs du son qui participent  la conception d'un disque

----------


## Captain_JS

> Je ne comprend pas trop 
> Tu fais pourtant un profit puisque tu n'as pas pay les droits d'auteurs etc.


Attention  ne pas confondre "ne rien payer" et "faire un profit".
Je ne paye pas le CD, je ne gagne rien, personne ne me donne de l'argent, donc je ne fais aucun profit.

----------


## millie

> Je ne paye pas le CD, je ne gagne rien, personne ne me donne de l'argent, donc je ne fais aucun profit.


J'aurais d mettre la citation en entier : 

Je comparais avec :




> Tlcharger un album CE N'EST PAS comme voler un CD  la FNAC.


Ce que l'on pourrait comprendre par "voler un CD" permet de faire du profit (d'aprs la citation).

----------


## Mat.M

> 1- Le terme piratage est mal utilis. Il est malheureusement entr dans beaucoup de ttes du fait de la propagande active des industriels de la culture (beurk) depuis des annes.


Euhh tu te rends compte de ce que tu cris ???
Oui les industriels font peut-tre "de la propagande" comme tu cris mais il y a des gens *qui vivent de l'industrie du disque*
Toi quand tu vas bosser tu as un salaire  la fin du mois eh bien les gens qui font des disques il faut bien qu'ils aient un salaire c'est pareil   :8O:  alors prire de rflchir un moment merci.





> Petit rappel historique, le droit d'auteur et les brevets ont t crs pour inciter l'innovation, et pas pour crer une rente de situation !
> C'est une concession de privilge que fait la socit aux inventeurs pour inciter les gens  inventer.


Tu mlanges totalement tout et tu fais volontairement une confusion des genres pour dfendre ton opinion.
Le droit d'auteur c'est pour *viter les plagiats* et que d'autres artistes plagient une oeuvre, pas le tlchargement sans rtribution de l'artiste



> Tu n'enlves aucune part de march  la personne qui a les droits sur l'uvre.
> Tu n'enlves aucun support physique  la personne qui a les droits sur l'uvre.
> 
> Le bilan de l'opration c'est qu'une personne a accs  l'uvre. Point barre.
> L'ayant droit ne perd rien.


Mais ton raisonnement est  idiot !!
Toi oui tu t'imagines ne rien redevoir  l'auteur ,tu t'imagines que "l'ayant droit ne perd rien" dans ton esprit..
mais ce que tu perds totalement de vue c'est que des milliers de personnes raisonnent comme toi !
Une personne qui se dit "l'auteur d'un disque ne perd rien" multipli par 100 000 cela fait un prjudice immense et cela tu ne le vois pas du tout c'est de l'aveuglement.!

----------


## Marco46

> J'aurais d mettre la citation en entier : 
> 
> Je comparais avec :
> 
> 
> 
> Ce que l'on pourrait comprendre par "voler un CD" permet de faire du profit (d'aprs la citation).


Dans le cas du vol de CD physique il y a profit dans le sens o tu acquiers un objet physique qui a une valeur d'une part, et d'autre part tu enlves au propritaire un objet physique qui a une valeur sans le retribuer.
Tout ceci n'existe pas avec le tlchargement.
C'est tout ce que je voulais dire, dsol pour le malentendu.

----------


## Mat.M

> Dans le cas du vol de CD physique il y a profit dans le sens o tu acquiers un objet physique qui a une valeur d'une part, et d'autre part tu enlves au propritaire un objet physique qui a une valeur sans le retribuer.
> Tout ceci n'existe pas avec le tlchargement.
> C'est tout ce que je voulais dire, dsol pour le malentendu.
> 
> Je rponds  l'autre nerv dans qqs minutes...


Mais c'est totalement faux ! C'est radicalement faux, quelles normits !
Le fichier que tu tlcharges il a aussi une reprsentation physique sur ton disque dur.
Et admettons que tu aies en partie raison que c'est pas comme voler un CD tu *voles le travail d'un artiste* si tu tlcharges une chanson sans contreparties est-ce que tu comprends cela ???

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Oui les industriels font peut-tre "de la propagande" comme tu cris mais il y a des gens *qui vivent de l'industrie du disque*!


la taxe sur la cl usb qui contient des donnes de travaille est vers  Carla!!!!
O est le lien avec l'industrie du disque?

----------


## fnobb

La lutte contre le piratage est lgitime. (On ne le rptera jamais assez)
Le problme actuellement est le moyen utilis 
on tape sur le plus grand nombre de personne possible (ceux qui ne scurisent pas assez leur wifi) en esprant que dans le tas on aura quelque pirates.

mieux que les radars automatiques (on note au hasard des numro de plaque) ::aie::

----------


## Mat.M

> la taxe sur la cl usb qui contient des donnes de travaille est vers  Carla!!!!
> O est le lien avec l'industrie du disque?


Euhh je ne vois pas le rapport non plus on ne parle pas de la mme chose.
Pareil je ne vois pas le rapport avec tlcharger des mp3 ilgallement.

----------


## Marco46

> Euhh tu te rends compte des normits que tu cris ???  
> Prenons par exemple Francis Cabrel un des chanteurs les plus populaires en France.
> Tu crois que quand il fait son disque il fait cela de manire gratuite ?
> Tu sais combien cela coute financirement, quel investissement cela reprsente la sortie d'un disque ????  
> *Non tu ne le sais pas parce que tu est le consommateur du dimanche qui tlcharge des mp3 avec Kazaa ou Bit Torrent..*
> 
> *Tlcharger des musiques sans payer,c'est du vol*
> 
> Ce que tu ne vois pas du tout c'est que l'artiste peut importe si on aime sa musique ou pas il faut qu'il paye le studio d'enregistrement les frais de pressage de disque etc....
> ...


Qu'est-ce qui te permet d'affirmer que je tlcharges de la musique sur la mule ?
Qui est-ce qui balances des normits ici ?
En 7 ou 8 ans d'utilisation du net j'ai du tlcharger, aller, grand maximum 10 albums de musique, pour la plupart introuvables en magasin.




> Donc s'il te plait merci de se renseigner avant d'crire de telles normits.


Effectivement !

Pour ce qui est du tlcharger c'est voler, coute, si tu n'es pas capable de faire la diffrence entre un objet physique et un objet virtuel, c'est que tu as besoin de retourner  l'cole.

*Quand je tlcharge, je n'enlve rien  personne.* 

Quand je dis a je te demande pas ton avis, ni  toi ni  personne, je t'informe.* C'est un fait*. *Ce n'est pas discutable.*

Penser le contraire c'est tre dans l'erreur.

Le problme se situe au niveau de la rmunration des artistes, pas au niveau du tlchargement.

Qui est le voleur ? Celui qui tlcharge ? Ou le producteur qui prend 90% du bnf ralis par la vente d'un album ? Mmh ? 




> Je sais qu' une priode les majors du disque vivaient bien faisaient des bnfices.
> Mais c'est pas une raison pour anantir le travail des musiciens studios, ingnieurs du son qui participent  la conception d'un disque


Toi aussi tu devrais te renseigner. Les majors/musiciens/artistes n'ont jamais aussi bien gagn leur vie, il n'y a jamais eu autant d'entres en salle et dans les concerts.
Il n'y a que la vente de CD qui chute et pourquoi ?

Mais sans dconner, qu'est ce que je m'en fous moi d'une galette de plastique qui a cout 0,20 cents  produire et qu'on me vend 100 fois plus cher, qui est bourre de DRM, qui a une dure de vie de merde, qui est super fragile alors que les moyens techniques existent pour avoir de l'indestructible (si sauvegardes bien faites), copiable  volont ?

Vouloir dfendre l'industrie du disque parce que les ventes chutent c'est vouloir dfendre les forgerons parce que les ventes de fers  cheval chutent au moment de l'arrive de la vapeur. 

C'est obscurantiste et passiste.




> Quel ramassis d'inepties !!!!
> Tu te rends compte de ce que tu cris ???
> Oui les industriels font peut-tre "de la propagande" comme tu cris mais il y a des gens qui vivent de l'industrie du disque
> Toi quand tu vas bosser tu as un salaire  la fin du mois eh bien les gens qui font des disques il faut bien qu'ils aient un salaire c'est pareil alors prire de rflchir un moment merci.


Pour le terme de piraterie, et bien ouvre un dictionnaire, a te fera pas de mal.

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Euhh je ne vois pas le rapport non plus on ne parle pas de la mme chose.
> Pareil je ne vois pas le rapport avec tlcharger des mp3 ilgallement.


Le premier  voler les sous c'est le gouvernement et les maisons de disques!!!
Toute personne qui a achet un cd vierge a dj pay les droits d'auteur!!!

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d52...le-taxe-sacem/

----------


## Marco46

> Mais c'est totalement faux ! C'est radicalement faux, quelles normits !
> Le fichier que tu tlcharges il a aussi une reprsentation physique sur ton disque dur.
> Et admettons que tu aies en partie raison que c'est pas comme voler un CD tu *voles le travail d'un artiste* si tu tlcharges une chanson sans contreparties est-ce que tu comprends cela ???


Mais on s'en contre-fou de a !

L'information doit circuler. C'est a la priorit !

Soit tu considres l'information, la culture, etc... comme une simple marchandise, auquel cas ton raisonnement tient la route et ta priorit est simplement l'argent (belle philosophie, belles valeurs, belle morale !)

Soit tu considres que la priorit ce n'est pas l'enrichissement personnel de quelques uns mais l'ducation de la masse.

EDIT : erreurs de sens sur la fin.

----------


## Mat.M

> Qu'est-ce qui te permet d'affirmer que je tlcharges de la musique sur la mule ?
> Qui est-ce qui balances des normits ici ?


Bon ok c'tait un exemple si j'ai cris des choses qui sont fausses sur ta personne je m'en excuse.
Mais tes propos semblent encourager le tlchargement illgal.





> Effectivement !
> Pour ce qui est du tlcharger c'est voler, coute, si tu n'es pas capable de faire la diffrence entre un objet physique et un objet virtuel, c'est que tu as besoin de retourner  l'cole.


Bon enfin tu le reconnais cela a t un peu difficile par contre tu n'as toujours pas compris que mme si c'est  un objet physique ou virtuel il y a des gens qui travaillent  sa conception cela tu ne l'a toujours pas compris.
Donc merci pas de rflexion sur ma formation scolaire..




> *Quand je tlcharge, je n'enlve rien  personne.*


Quand tu tlcharges et que tu ne paies pas si c'est du vol
Peut-tre qu'un jour tu finiras par le comprendre !




> Qui est le voleur ? Celui qui tlcharge ? Ou le producteur qui prend 90% du bnf ralis par la vente d'un album ? Mmh ?


C'est un autre sujet auquel je ne serais pas capable de rpondre.
Et puis affirmer qu'un producteur prenne 90% sur les bnfices raliss sur la vente d'un album sans preuve c'est un peu dplac.
Mais bref admettons que tu dises vrai...





> Toi aussi tu devrais te renseigner. Les majors/musiciens/artistes n'ont jamais aussi bien gagn leur vie, il n'y a jamais eu autant d'entres en salle et dans les concerts.


C'est plus ou moins vrai et de toute faon mme s'ils gagnent bien leur vie ce n'est pas une raison pour voler les artistes et producteurs de cette manire.





> Mais sans dconner, qu'est ce que je m'en fous moi d'une galette de plastique qui a cout 0,20 cents  produire et qu'on me vend 100 fois plus cher, qui est bourre de DRM, qui a une dure de vie de merde, qui est super fragile alors que les moyens techniques existent pour avoir de l'indestructible (si sauvegardes bien faites), copiable  volont ?


Tu t'en fous peut-tre c'est ton point de vue je le respecte mais ce que tu ne comprends toujours pas c'est qu'il y a des gens qui vivent de l'industrie du disque tu ne l'as toujours pas compris !




> Vouloir dfendre l'industrie du disque parce que les ventes chutent c'est vouloir dfendre les forgerons parce que les ventes de fers  cheval chutent au moment de l'arrive de la vapeur.


Je ne veux pas dfendre l'industrie du disque ! Je veux dfendre le travail des gens qui participent  la conception d'un album la maquette les mixages les arrangements etc......
Que se passe-t-il si on te supprimait une partie de ton salaire ou bien qu'on te licenciait parce que tu est dans un secteur conomique en crise ?

----------


## Mat.M

> Le premier  voler les sous c'est le gouvernement et les maisons de disques!!!
> Toute personne qui a achet un cd vierge a dj pay les droits d'auteur!!!


Quel est le rapport avec le tlchargement illgal ?
Tu dvies totalement de ce sujet !
Le racket du gouvernement c'est un autre dbat

----------


## millie

> Soit tu considres l'information, la culture, etc... comme une simple marchandise, auquel cas ton raisonnement tient la route et ta priorit est simplement l'argent (belle philosophie, belles valeurs, belle morale !)
> 
> Soit tu considres que la priorit ce n'est pas l'enrichissement personnel de quelques uns mais l'ducation de la masse.


La priorit d'un artiste qui ne fait que a, c'est de gagner de l'argent pour vivre. Et c'est tout  fait normal.
Je comprend pas trop ton point de vue.

----------


## Mat.M

> Soit tu considres l'information, la culture, etc... comme une simple marchandise, auquel cas ton raisonnement tient la route et ta priorit est simplement l'argent (belle philosophie, belles valeurs, belle morale !)
> 
> Soit tu considres que la priorit ce n'est pas l'enrichissement personnel de quelques uns mais l'ducation de la masse.
> 
> EDIT : erreurs de sens sur la fin.


Bon j'ai du mal  me faire comprendre  ::D:   ::mrgreen::  !
Oui l'information la culture je suis d'accord ce sont devenues par la force des choses des simples marchandises je l'accorde.
Mais encore une fois cela fait vivre un secteur professionnel faut pas l'oublier

----------


## Matthieu2000

Pas vraiment car les pesonnes qui tlcharge ou pas, ont dj pay une somme d'argent. Cette agent n'est tout simplement pas remis  tous les auteurs!
pour un Ipod 160Go il y a  25 de taxe sur ces 25 seul 10% va dans les poches de certains artistes...

Qu'il y a tlchargement lgale ou pas, la plupart des consommateurs ont dj pay!

----------


## Escoba

Contrairement a ce que l'on veut nous faire croire:

http://www.ic.gc.ca/eic/site/ippd-dp...a/ip01457.html

Je pense que le problme du tlchargement illgal est plus un problme pour les maisons de disques que pour les artistes. Plus il y a de gens qui disposent de l'album, plus il y a de gens susceptibles d'aller au concert. Combien n'ont pas t voir un groupe en concert sans disposer de l'album original?

----------


## Marco46

> La priorit d'un artiste qui ne fait que a, c'est de gagner de l'argent pour vivre. Et c'est tout  fait normal.
> Je comprend pas trop ton point de vue.


Non.

La priorit d'un artiste c'est de pouvoir exercer son art. Ce n'est pas un plombier ou boucher. Il y a quelque chose de sacr dans cette activit. On ne peut pas en parler comme d'un travail au sens strict.
Si sa priorit devient gagner de l'argent alors ce n'est plus artiste mais un marchand (ou un plombier ou un boucher).

Alors certes il lui faut de l'argent *mais pas  n'importe quel prix*.

Je vous rappelle que la question est "la lutte contre la piratage est-elle lgitime".

Lgitime par rapport  quoi ? Pour le moment on se place sur le terrain moral :

Mat.M nous dit que oui parce que moralement tlcharger c'est voler.

Moi je dis que non parce que moralement ce qui compte c'est que l'information circule car de toute manire les artistes ne sont pas en danger de mort  et que donc c'est une chasse aux sorcires inutile et malhonnte moralement parlant justement.
De +, les termes pirateries et vol sont nul et non-avenus dans ce contexte, il s'agit d'un dtournement de sens. C'est un combat smantique men par les producteurs dans le but de culpabiliser tout un chacun. 
---> C'est de la propagande.

----------


## souviron34

Bon faut redresser certaines choses l...




> Qui est le voleur ? Celui qui tlcharge ? Ou le producteur qui prend 90% du bnf ralis par la vente d'un album ? Mmh ?


Avant d'affirmer premptoirement des conneries, vaudrait mieux vrifier...

Si un producteur arrive  se rembourser de ses frais, c'est le Prou... Si il fait des bnefs, alors a c'est l'extase...

J'ai dj expliqu tous les rles diffrents, les sommes engages, etc etc dans un autre thread...







> Toi aussi tu devrais te renseigner. Les majors/musiciens/artistes n'ont jamais aussi bien gagn leur vie, il n'y a jamais eu autant d'entres en salle et dans les concerts.
> Il n'y a que la vente de CD qui chute et pourquoi ?


Parce qu'en France tout repose sur les trs gros, que vous faites marcher en allant aux concerts.. La pub, a vous dit rien ? les passages  la tl, les pubs partout, les affiches dans le mtro , sur les kiosques  journaux, sur les murs ???????????

(_tu regardes les petits logos en bas des affiches de concert ?? c'est pas des petits qui financent..._)

Et j'aimerais qu'on arrte ces gnralits : pour 10 artistes qui gagnent bien, il y en a environ 100 fois plus qui crvent de faim..






> L'information doit circuler. C'est a la priorit !


Non ce n'est pas la priorit..

a c'est la priorit d'une socit de merde, riche, qui ne sait plus quoi faire de son temps et de son argent... Soi-disant la "socit des loisirs"..

Et c'est bien pour a que a se casse la gueule..

Parce que cela n'a jamais et ne sera jamais la priorit...

Vivement que a se casse vraiment la gueule....







> Soit tu considres l'information, la culture, etc... comme une simple marchandise, auquel cas ton raisonnement tient la route et ta priorit est simplement l'argent (belle philosophie, belles valeurs, belle morale !)
> 
> Soit tu considres que la priorit ce n'est pas l'enrichissement personnel de quelques uns mais l'ducation de la masse.


Parce qu'couter Laurie c'est de l'ducation ????

Ecoute, on a dj cit l'article (ventuel) europen sur la "ncessit d'Internet au mme titre que l'eau"..

C'est tout simplement stupide...

Et je parie n'importe quoi que Me Vergs ou Collard ou n'importe quel avocat se fera des co.illes en or ds que cet article sera (si il l'est) adopt, en tablissant avec suffisamment de bases que "Internet = ducation" est une vraie supercherie de marchands d'informatique et de technocrates en manque d'indpendance intellectuelle...







> Non.
> 
> La priorit d'un artiste c'est de pouvoir exercer son art. Ce n'est pas un plombier ou boucher. _Il y a quelque chose de sacr dans cette activit_. On ne peut pas en parler comme d'un travail au sens strict.
> Si sa priorit devient gagner de l'argent alors ce n'est plus artiste mais un marchand (ou un plombier ou un boucher).


Alors l tu es en plein dans le nirvana cosmique des Star'acs et autres...

*NON cela n'a rien de sacr...*

C'est juste une activit artisanale comme une autre, comme un bniste, un joallier, n'importe quel mtier d'artisanat d'art...

(_c'est tellement li aux trucs style Star ac et autres que tu peux regarder la biographie et couter les entrevues de tous les artistes mondialement connus qui ont dmarr dans les annes 30, 40, 50, 60, 70.., que c'tait plutt "Ah non.. Il faut faire un mtier srieux.. Tu ne feras pas a.."... Alors pour ce qui est du "sacr", c'est du "sacr" depuis 15 ans tout au plus..._)


Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette prtendue "supriorit" ?? A part que les horaires et contraintes sont diffrents, il faut aller "au taf", travailler et travailler et travailler, faire des sacrifices, comme tout un chacun...

(_as-tu dj entendu Aznavour parler de la Bohme ??? Qu'il en a plus que marre de la rpter 150 fois/an depuis 40 ans ?? Chanteur, c'est pas facile.... Pareil avec les musicos... Rejouer en permanence les mmes morceaux parce que c'est ceux-l qui plaisent au public, c'est pas vident. Je sais que moi j'aimerais pas du tout faire a..Mais chaque mtier a ses inconvnients_)....


Elle est belle , cette socit que tu nous dpeints...

Eh bien non, rveille-toi..

Un chanteur, un musicien, ou n'importe quel artiste doit pouvoir vivre de son art, si c'est cela qu'il a choisi...

*Sa priorit est de vivre.*

Et j'en connais plein, y compris des qui sont devenus clbres.. Bien qu'ils aient eu le "feu sacr", c'est  dire qu'ils n'aient jamais abandonn (ce que la majorit des gens auraient fait), ils en ont plus que bav.. Et avec 2 enfants ou plus, _il faut donner  manger  ta famille_..  (_et qui du coup vont vendre des fromages sur les marchs le dimanche matin, livrent des pizzas, font gardiens de scurit, taxis, et autres. Avec beaucoup beaucoup de chance, ils peuvent tre profs au conservatoire.. Mais il faut vraiment tre chanceux..)_.

Que tu sois ouvrier, chanteur, ingnieur, PDG, producteur, informaticien, ou musicien...

Alors arrte un peu, a a m'nerve profondment..

Tu es le pur reflet de la socit de consommation que tu dnonces quand a t'arrange...

 ::evilred::

----------


## Immobilis

> Quand tu tlcharges, tu n'enlves *RIEN*  *PERSONNE*


Y'a un manque  gagner tout de mme. Ca fait une personne qui achtera le CD de moins.



> Soit tu considres que la priorit ce n'est pas l'enrichissement personnel de quelques uns mais l'ducation de la masse.


S'eduquer avec du Carla Bruni????  :8O:  Ca explique certaines choses...



> L'information doit circuler. C'est a la priorit !


C'est pas de l'information, c'est de la culture.



> Vouloir dfendre l'industrie du disque parce que les ventes chutent c'est vouloir dfendre les forgerons parce que les ventes de fers  cheval chutent au moment de l'arrive de la vapeur.


Nous sommes peut-tre  l'aube d'un nouvel ordre conomique o on aura des artistes  sponsoriser par les particuliers.
Vous connaissez "la chanson du dimanche"? Ils ont commenc  diffuser gratos et font des concerts et font leur beurre. Renonceront-ils  ce modle?

Reste que tlcharger sans payer c'est illgal. Faut-il attraper les voleurs et complice (consommateurs) ou empcher l'accs aux fichiers? Si on prend exemple sur les contrefaons, cela se passe sur les deux tableaux: les contrefaonneurs et les consommateurs.

A+

----------


## henderson

> Tu n'enlves aucune part de march  la personne qui a les droits sur l'œuvre.
> Tu n'enlves aucun support physique  la personne qui a les droits sur l'œuvre.
> 
> Le bilan de l'opration c'est qu'une personne a accs  l'œuvre. Point barre.
> L'ayant droit ne perd rien. 
> 
> Il ne gagne rien par contre. D'o le dbat sur la rmunration des crateurs.


Si, puisque l'auteur est rmunr  la copie (il ne l'est ni  la commande ni  la livraison). D'ailleurs, il touche si peu que cela en est ridicule et seule un grand nombre de copies peut lui crer l'illusion de "gagner de l'argent" !
C'est drisoire : une partie de 7  9% sur le prix de gros H.T. !

Que le tlchargement illgal n'ait pas d'incidence chiffrable, je suis d'acord.
Mais affirmer qu'il y ait aucune incidence est proprement scandaleux !
Le tlchargement se fait rarement  vide, c'est  dire sans la perspective d'en profiter ! Donc ...

Le gros problme se situe au niveau Pnal !
Par contre, au Civil, il me semble logique que l'auteur puisse demander rparation (dommages et intrts) puisque la rgle du jeu repose prcisment sur la rmunration  la copie !
Si les oeuvres sont si peu chres (contrairement  ce qui peut tre dit), c'est parce que prcisment, la vente repose sur le prinicpe ! Si les auteurs taient pays  la livraison, il en serait autrement  un point tel qu'aucun de vous n'aurait les moyens pour acqurir la seule et unique copie et il faudrait vraiment tre con pour lcher cette copie gratuitement !!!

----------


## Marco46

> Avant d'affirmer premptoirement des conneries, vaudrait mieux vrifier...
> 
> Si un producteur arrive  se rembourser de ses frais, c'est le Prou... Si il fait des bnefs, alors a c'est l'extase...
> 
> J'ai dj expliqu tous les rles diffrents, les sommes engages, etc etc dans un autre thread...


Et pourtant ... Massilia Sound System (groupe de musique) par exemple le dit clairement. Le rapport est de cet ordre.

Dans le cas de la musique, c'est un secret de polichinelle, les artistes vivent essentiellement des concerts et pas de la vente d'albums.

videmment d'un domaine  l'autre a change. 




> Et j'aimerais qu'on arrte ces gnralits : pour 10 artistes qui gagnent bien, il y en a environ 100 fois plus qui crvent de faim..


Aucun rapport avec la vente de CD, les artistes musiciens gagnent leur vie avec les concerts. 

Oui il y a un problme de rmunration mais non il ne sera pas trait en luttant contre le tlchargement.





> Non ce n'est pas la priorit..
> 
> a c'est la priorit d'une socit de merde, riche, qui ne sait plus quoi faire de son temps et de son argent... Soi-disant la "socit des loisirs"..
> 
> Et c'est bien pour a que a se casse la gueule..
> 
> Parce que cela n'a jamais et ne sera jamais la priorit...
> 
> Vivement que a se casse vraiment la gueule....


Dans une socit qui est a les moyens techniques de subvenir aux besoins primaires, si c'est une priorit.

L'Homme travaille pour survivre, et en augmentant sa productivit (technique) il libre du temps pour le loisir qui est dans son vritable sens la culture de l'esprit. Et c'est en cultivant son esprit que l'Homme devient meilleur et s'lve. Et c'est bel et bien une priorit. 
Une fois videmment que les besoins primaires sont satisfait.

Oui nous vivons dans une socit de merde o nous produisons tous les ans de quoi nourrir 12 milliards d'individus (chiffres de la FAO) et o 800 millions crvent la dalle si c'est pas plus j'ai pas les chiffres exacts en tte. C'est un autre problme certes mais c'est juste pour dire que c'est un problme d'organisation, les ressources et le savoir-faire sont l, ils sont juste mal utiliss (dlibrment ), il en va de mme pour "l'industrie de la culture".




> Parce qu'couter Laurie c'est de l'ducation ????
> 
> Ecoute, on a dj cit l'article (ventuel) europen sur la "ncessit d'Internet au mme titre que l'eau"..
> 
> C'est tout simplement stupide...
> 
> Et je parie n'importe quoi que Me Vergs ou Collard ou n'importe quel avocat se fera des co.illes en or ds que cet article sera (si il l'est) adopt, en tablissant avec suffisamment de bases que "Internet = ducation" est une vraie supercherie de marchands d'informatique et de technocrates en manque d'indpendance intellectuelle...


Laurie certainement pas, Brassens oui.

criture manuscrite ---> Imprimerie ---> Informatique et Internet.

Il s'agit juste d'une volution des techniques de manipulation de l'information.
Dans une socit aussi riche que la notre, nous pouvons nous permettre de considrer que c'est une libert fondamentale au mme titre qu'apprendre  lire et  crire l'est.
Les gens qui ne savent se servir d'un ordinateur sont les analphabtes de notre poque. Et plus le temps passe plus ce que je te dis est vrai.

Plus une socit avance, s'enrichit et se complexifie, plus ses critres de "besoins ncessaires" augmentent. C'est normal.




> Un chanteur, un musicien, ou n'importe quel artiste doit pouvoir vivre de son art, si c'est cela qu'il a choisi...
> 
> *Sa priorit est de vivre.*


C'est bien ce que je disais... Nous n'avons pas les mmes valeurs, tout simplement  ::): 




> Y'a un manque  gagner tout de mme. Ca fait une personne qui achtera le CD de moins.


Mais aurait-elle tout de mme achet le CD ?
Tu te prends pour l'autre con de scientologue dans Minority Report ?
Tu veux punir les gens pour ce qu'*ils auraient peut tre fait* ?

Les tudes srieuses faites  ce sujet (si tu veux des sources va sur le site de la Quadrature du Net) montrent que au pire il n'y a pas de lien entre la chute des ventes de CDs et au mieux le tlchargement stimule la consommation sous diverses formes (concerts, etc ...)




> S'eduquer avec du Carla Bruni????  Ca explique certaines choses...


Si tes seules rfrences sont de cet ordre qu'est-ce que j'y peux  ::mrgreen:: 




> C'est pas de l'information, c'est de la culture.


Tout ce qui relve du monde des ides (ou de l'esprit c'est comme tu veux) *est* une information.




> Nous sommes peut-tre  l'aube d'un nouvel ordre conomique o on aura des artistes  sponsoriser par les particuliers.
> Vous connaissez "la chanson du dimanche"? Ils ont commenc  diffuser gratos et font des concerts et font leur beurre. Renonceront-ils  ce modle?


Effectivement c'est ce qui est entrain de se passer. Une loi intelligente et stimulante pour les artistes/crateurs aurait soutenu ce concept pour dgager les exploiteurs du systme.

----------


## souviron34

> Et pourtant ... Massilia Sound System (groupe de musique) par exemple le dit clairement. Le rapport est de cet ordre.
> 
> Dans le cas de la musique, c'est un secret de polichinelle, les artistes vivent essentiellement des concerts et pas de la vente d'albums.
> 
> videmment d'un domaine  l'autre a change.


On va terminer ce dialogue de sourd..

Tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles..

J'ai t producteur, ainsi que d'autres sur ce forum.

Certains (trs peu) chanceux arrivent  faire de l'argent. L'crasante majorit des producteurs non.

Ceux qui, dans le systme des 30 dernires annes, se font de l'argent sont les disquaires. Ce sont les seuls qui ne prennent aucun risque, aucun engagement pour l'artiste, et se remplissent les pochent en doublant le prix que leur fait le distributeur (_entre 5 et 7 euros_), qui lui-mme a doubl ce qu'il paye au producteur (_entre 3 et 4.5 euros_), qui lui normalement garde 1 euros et donne le reste en 3 parts gales entre auteur / compositeur / interprte .. ce qui fait que tout le monde veut tre les trois (_voir la Carla cite_), alors qu'ils sont bons dans un domaine mais pas dans un autre.

Alors NON les producteurs ne gagnent pas des fortunes. *Et le rapport n'est pas de cet ordre* pour les producteurs. Si on parle des majors, ils ne sont pas seulement producteurs, mais agents, producteurs, distributeurs, et tourneurs... Si ils sont aussi disquaires (comme Virgin), l oui tu peux sans doute arriver  ce chiffre.. Mais ce ne sont que 5 botes par rapport aux milliers de producteurs.Mais il n'y a  ma connaissance que 2 boites, dont Virgin, qui ont aussi les magasins, et c'est principalement l que se fait le profit.. (*50%* du prix sans risques).

(_Juste pour un exemple, avec 8 disques produits, je touchais 1 euro pour un CD vendu 18 ou 20 en magasin.. Et j'y avais englouti 1 an de salaire... Donc, se faire du bl, tu repasseras...._)



Et OUI les artistes gagnent avec les concerts, mais personne n'irait au concert si ils n'taient pas un tant soit peu connu par un moyen de diffusion, et le problme du tlchargement ne se poserait pas si les auditeurs ne souhaitaient pas avoir une copie des chansons chez eux..







> Dans une socit qui est a les moyens techniques de subvenir aux besoins primaires, si c'est une priorit.
> 
> L'Homme travaille pour survivre, et en augmentant sa productivit (technique) il libre du temps pour le loisir qui est dans son vritable sens la culture de l'esprit. Et c'est en cultivant son esprit que l'Homme devient meilleur et s'lve. Et c'est bel et bien une priorit. 
> Une fois videmment que les besoins primaires sont satisfait.


Oui, et c'est bien l le problme..

Avec 2.5 millions de chmeurs, 2.5 millions de personnes au RMI, presque un million de salaris n'ayant pas les moyens de se payer un appart. rien qu'en France, 700 millions d'enfants qui crvent de faim dans le monde, 2 milliards de gens qui vivent sous le seuil de pauvret, , la crise (_dont par ailleurs vous rejetez si facilement sur les banques, sans admettre la moinde responsabilit_), des fermetures d'usines, des salaires en baisse, des dlocalisations, *les besoins primaires de nos socits ne sont pas satisfaits* 

C'est donc *un caprice de riche* que de dire que l'Internet est vital...







> Oui nous vivons dans une socit de merde o nous produisons tous les ans de quoi nourrir 12 milliards d'individus (chiffres de la FAO) et o 800 millions crvent la dalle si c'est pas plus j'ai pas les chiffres exacts en tte. C'est un autre problme certes mais c'est juste pour dire que c'est un problme d'organisation, les ressources et le savoir-faire sont l, ils sont juste mal utiliss (dlibrment ), il en va de mme pour "l'industrie de la culture".


*NON ce n'est pas un autre problme...*

Pendant que VOUS, des personnes dans nos socits riches proclament et se mobilisent pour un truc aussi niais que "l'Internet est vital", VOUS laissez crever de faim les autres...

Qu'est-ce qu'ils fabriquent, dans les usines dlocalises de Malaisie, de Chine, d'Inde ? 

Des produits achets en France et dans nos beaux pays riches (_Ipod, tlphones, GPS, et autres_), et en particulier tout ce qui VOUS servira au tlchargement : Ipod, ordinateurs, etc etc..


EUX ils pensent  bouffer...


C'est parce que VOS priorits sont l o elles sont que le reste peut se passer...







> Il s'agit juste d'une volution des techniques de manipulation de l'information.
> Dans une socit aussi riche que la notre, nous pouvons nous permettre de considrer que c'est une libert fondamentale au mme titre qu'apprendre  lire et  crire l'est.
> Les gens qui ne savent se servir d'un ordinateur sont les analphabtes de notre poque. Et plus le temps passe plus ce que je te dis est vrai.


 ::mouarf:: 

Ah oui ?

Va dire a  tous les profs des pays riches.. Regarde sur ce forum..

On l'a dj dit plusieurs fois, et il suffit de lire les tests qu'on a fait passer il y a un mois dans les coles en France.

*Le taux d'analphabtisme croit...paralllement au taux d'alphabtisme informatique*

Va parler et faire crire des gens de l'age de tes grands parents ou arrire grands parents dans un village, et compare  des "chres ttes blondes" des lyces d'aujourdhui...

Ah c'est vrai, les "anciens" ont du mal avec une souris et un clavier..

Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils crivent bien.... (_et ils calculent mieux aussi_).








> C'est bien ce que je disais... Nous n'avons pas les mmes valeurs, tout simplement


C'est que tu ne connais pas beaucoup d'artistes, si tu penses a.. Je parle de vrais, qui consacrent leurs vies  a... (et pas 5 ans quand ils sont jeunes, mais 30 ou 50 ans).


Ce n'est pas "nous n'avons pas les mmes valeurs", c'est "je me renseigne avant de dire des conneries"...

----------


## emmanuel.remy

> La lutte contre le piratage est lgitime. (On ne le rptera jamais assez)
> Le problme actuellement est le moyen utilis


Tout  fait d'accord. Mais tant donn que la technologie aura toujours le pas sur la loi (on voit par exemple apparaitre les premiers VPN pirates), il faudrait d'abord privilgier l'ducation. Et ensuite ne pas perdre de temps pour proposer un systme _"type licence globale" ou autre_. Sinon, mme Nicolas n'y pourra rien !

ERE

----------


## el_slapper

Trs emmerdant de rpondre  la question pose....parcequ'il y a les principes, et il y a la ralit, dans toute sa complexit.

Les principes : la copie non-autorise de fichiers distribus commercialement, c'est de la contrefaon, pas du vol. Mais c'est ausi mal. On s'approprie le travail d'autrui sans le rmunrer. Que ce soit une conception d'automobile, une musique, un jeu vido ou la formule du vaccin contre le SIDA, c'est pareil : machin a boss dur, et trucmuche en profite sans que machin ne soit rcompens. C'est mal.

La ralit 1 : les distributeurs de musique se sont assis sur leurs rentes pendant des annes(mme souviron en convient), n'ont qu'une faible valeur ajoute, et accaparent des revenus  la limite de l'escroquerie, pendant que les autres acteurs ne ramassent que des miettes(artistes, techniciens, etc).

La ralit 2 : incapables de payer la musique  un prix raisonnable, les utilisateurs piratent dans tous les sens, et ce depuis l'apparition de la cassette audio(j'tais pas n). Aucun acteur du march n'a t mena par le phnomne. Pareil dans le monde du cinma, ou malgr le piratage, les recettes en salle et des produits drivs sont en pleine forme. Le logiciel professionel depuis longtemps bien plus du conseil que de la vente de licences -  part peut-tre Microsoft. Et le jeu vido, hors PC, est rarement pirat en masse. Donc, le piratage n'est un danger rel que pour certains pans de l'industrie du logiciel(et encore).

La ralit 3 : La jeune gnration ne comprend pas tout ce que je viens de dire. Pour elle, c'est l, donc on se sert. Elle ne peut pas comprendre tout ce ramdam. Internet a toujours t, et est aussi naturel pour eux que le rock&roll pour les cinquantenaires ou l'air que nous respirons tous. Ca fait partie intgrante de leur vie. Et c'est sans limites  leurs yeux.

En bref, si il faut lutter contre le piratage, il faut le faire de manire propre, efficace, et audible. 
Propre, a veut dire en respectant les principes de base du droit, tels que correctement appliqus pour les radars automatiques, par exemple(contestation suspensive en ayant accs au dossier, dossier suivi par un juge.....), mais galement en utilisant des lments tangibles(la plaque d'immatriculation ne se truque pas aussi bien qu'une adresse IP).
Efficace, a veut dire chasser tous les lments, et ne pas se focaliser le peer-to-peer. Trs vite, les utilisateurs vont dcouvrir de nouvelles mthodes, et on ne pechera plus grand monde.
Audible, a veut dire qu'il faut faire preuve de pdagogie, et expliquer en quoi l'appropriation du travail d'autrui est une mauvaise chose. trpigner en hurlant au crime contre l'humanit au premier tlechargement(j'exagre  peine), a n'a rien de pdagogique. Couper internet non plus. Faire faire des travaux d'intert gnral au profit des artistes, a, a aurait plus de sens.

----------


## Marco46

> Tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles..
> 
> J'ai t producteur, ainsi que d'autres sur ce forum.
> 
> Certains (trs peu) chanceux arrivent  faire de l'argent. L'crasante majorit des producteurs non.


Mais ne fais pas l'idiot. *videmment* que je parle des 3 ou 4 grosses socits qui se gavent et pas des petits !

Rgulirement dans tes interventions on frise la rhtorique au lieu du dbat honnte, adepte de Schopenhauer peut tre ?




> Et OUI les artistes gagnent avec les concerts, mais personne n'irait au concert si ils n'taient pas un tant soit peu connu par un moyen de diffusion, et le problme du tlchargement ne se poserait pas si les auditeurs ne souhaitaient pas avoir une copie des chansons chez eux..


Mais justement les tudes sur le sujet indiquent que le P2P est un facteur de diffusion si puissant qu'il serait en bonne partie responsable de la hausse des entres dans les concerts.

C'est un peu plus compliqu que la situation que tu prsentes...

Un des gros problmes sur ce dbat c'est que personne ne prend la peine (dans les hautes sphres j'entends) de faire un vrai bilan des avantages/inconvnients du P2P.
Qu'est ce qui est rellement perdu par les auteurs ?
Qu'est ce qui est rellement gagn par les auteurs ?
La question du droit d'auteur ne mrite-t-elle pas d'tre rouverte ?
N'est-elle pas trop restrictive ?




> Avec 2.5 millions de chmeurs, 2.5 millions de personnes au RMI, presque un million de salaris n'ayant pas les moyens de se payer un appart. rien qu'en France, 700 millions d'enfants qui crvent de faim dans le monde, 2 milliards de gens qui vivent sous le seuil de pauvret, , la crise (dont par ailleurs vous rejetez si facilement sur les banques, sans admettre la moinde responsabilit), des fermetures d'usines, des salaires en baisse, des dlocalisations, les besoins primaires de nos socits ne sont pas satisfaits
> 
> C'est donc un caprice de riche que de dire que l'Internet est vital...


Pour la majorit si. 

Des responsabilits dans la crise moi ? Tu pars en sucette l ... Il vaut mieux stopper la discussion  ce niveau l...

Ceci dit je suis d'accord sur la responsabilit du consommateur par rapport  la pauvret mais :
1/ La principale responsabilit est dvolue  ceux qui ont *le pouvoir*.
2/ a n'a pas grand chose  voir avec notre dbat.




> Ah oui ?
> 
> Va dire a  tous les profs des pays riches.. Regarde sur ce forum..
> 
> On l'a dj dit plusieurs fois, et il suffit de lire les tests qu'on a fait passer il y a un mois dans les coles en France.
> 
> Le taux d'analphabtisme croit...paralllement au taux d'alphabtisme informatique
> 
> Va parler et faire crire des gens de l'age de tes grands parents ou arrire grands parents dans un village, et compare  des "chres ttes blondes" des lyces d'aujourdhui...
> ...


Tchatter sur MSN ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle se servir d'un ordinateur.
Je suis d'accord avec tes critiques sur la langue franaise utilise pour la jeunesse, c'est une catastrophe.
Va faire faire un copier/coll  un ancien, c'est trs drle et a prend un bon moment.

On est d'accord, et aprs on va o avec a ?

On parlait de savoir si l'informatique tait aussi important que l'criture (ou en passe de le devenir) et je te montrais que c'tait une volution de technique et que a allait devenir majeur et que donc a justifiait de la considrer comme droit fondamental au mme titre qu'apprendre  lire et  crire.

Et toi tu me sers un argumentaire de vieille crouille, ouin c'tait mieux avant, ouin les jeunes c'est tous des p'tits cons, ouin nous les vioques on avait du respect.

Je ne veux plus discuter avec toi si c'est pour lire ce genre de conneries ... Mais quel rapport avec ce que je te disais ???

L'informatique est une volution de technique de traitement de l'info par rapport  l'criture ce qui justifie de la considrer comme droit fondamental.
En quoi le fait que des millions de jeunes utilisent leur PC pour jouer et tchatter en crivant comme des porcs pourrait infirmer ce que je viens de dire ???




> La lutte contre le piratage est lgitime. (On ne le rptera jamais assez)
> Le problme actuellement est le moyen utilis


Oui si la copie entraine un bnfice (revente).
Non si la copie est  usage priv. (car Intrt gnral > Intrt priv)

----------


## Matthieu2000

L'argent perdu pour la lutte en ce moment n'est pas du tout rentable!
En donnant directement ces sous aux artistes, ces derniers gagneront plus de sous!

----------


## lper

@Marco : on peut aller plus loin en t'coutant et se demander pourquoi payer des billets d'entre pour les spectacles divers...(thatre, cinmas, concert, cirque,...)

----------


## Marco46

> @Marco : on peut aller plus loin en t'coutant et se demander pourquoi payer des billets d'entre pour les spectacles divers...(thatre, cinmas, concert, cirque,...)


C'est que tu n'as rien compris, ou que tu ne veux rien comprendre. Comme les nes qui comparent la copie de fichiers  du vol en supermarch.

La copie d'un fichier ne coute rien.

La reprsentation d'un artiste coute. Donc on paye. C'est normal.

----------


## lper

> C'est que tu n'as rien compris, ou que tu ne veux rien comprendre. Comme les nes qui comparent la copie de fichiers  du vol en supermarch.
> 
> La copie d'un fichier ne coute rien.
> 
> La reprsentation d'un artiste coute. Donc on paye. C'est normal.


C'est ton point de vue, mais bon j'ai pas envie de m'insulter et gaspiller mon nergie  te forcer aussi  te faire comprendre que la cration doit tre protge contre les copies.
Sur ce , hi han. ::roll::

----------


## Marco46

> C'est ton point de vue, mais bon j'ai pas envie de m'insulter et gaspiller mon nergie  te forcer aussi  te faire comprendre que la cration doit tre protge contre les copies.
> Sur ce , hi han.


Dsol.

Mais j'ai du mal  comprendre comment vous pouvez ne pas voir cette nuance qui est si simple :




> La lutte contre le piratage est lgitime. (On ne le rptera jamais assez)
> Le problme actuellement est le moyen utilis


Oui si la copie entraine un bnfice (revente).
Non si la copie est  usage priv. (car Intrt gnral > Intrt priv)

----------


## souviron34

> ..


Absolument d'accord avec toi. Excellente analyse  ::D: 

Maintenant, sur un point particulier :





> La ralit 2 : incapables de payer la musique  un prix raisonnable, les utilisateurs piratent dans tous les sens, et ce depuis l'apparition de la cassette audio(j'tais pas n). Aucun acteur du march n'a t mena par le phnomne. Pareil dans le monde du cinma, ou malgr le piratage, les recettes en salle et des produits drivs sont en pleine forme. Le logiciel professionel depuis longtemps bien plus du conseil que de la vente de licences -  part peut-tre Microsoft. Et le jeu vido, hors PC, est rarement pirat en masse. Donc, le piratage n'est un danger rel que pour certains pans de l'industrie du logiciel(et encore).


Ce n'est pas "incapables de payer", c'est plutt  rapprocher de ton 3ime point. 

Il se trouve que Internet est n du besoin des universits et centres de recherches de s'changer de l'information. PAS DU PUBLIC.

Il se trouve que l'change de fichiers (_au dpart donnes et/ou programmes_) est normal dans une dmarche de recherches et de collaboration universitaire.

Il se trouve que l'explosion d'Internet en 1995 (_et en France en 2000-2002_) a fait que les nouveaux utilisateurs (jeunes ou pas) du public connect (donc y compris les informaticiens) a fait penser que puisque l'accs tait peu cher, et l'change gratuit de fchiers (y compris de code) traditionnel dans ce qui _tait_ le rseau,  c'tait *inhrent*  Internet.

D'o une "culture" du "tout-gratuit" sur le net, que ce soit musique, films, programmes, accs aux donnes, etc etc.. 

_Sans avoir percu que cela n'tait vrai que dans une logique universitaire et de recherche..._


Je ne crois pas que cela soit li  "des prix exhorbitants" ou "une incapacit de payer". Mais bien plutt  une culture que tu dcris plus spcifiquement pour les jeunes (_"Pour elle, c'est l, donc on se sert"_) , mais qui est valable galement pour bon nombre de gens mme dans l'industrie informatique (_voir les botes et le mouvement "open-source"_).


Autre point :

Fait notablement dffrent pour les cassettes : il est difficile (et long) de copier des cassettes en grande quantit, et il y a perte de la qualit  chaque copie, ce qui _de facto_ rendait trs difficile la copie sans l'original. Et ce qui est fondamentalement diffrent avec le numrique.








> La copie d'un fichier ne coute rien.


Je r-itre : donc la copie d'un logiciel ne cote rien. Donc les softs doivent tre gratuits.

 ::aie::

----------


## Matthieu2000

parle t on de lutte ou de Hapodi?
parce que Hapodi ne lutte pas contre le tlchargement...

----------


## Marco46

> Je r-itre : donc la copie d'un logiciel ne cote rien. Donc les softs doivent tre gratuits.


Idem :




> La lutte contre le piratage est lgitime. (On ne le rptera jamais assez)
> Le problme actuellement est le moyen utilis


Oui si la copie entraine un bnfice (revente).
Non si la copie est  usage priv. (car Intrt gnral > Intrt priv) 


C'est fondamentalement un problme de conception du droit d'auteur. 
Pour toi le droit d'auteur autorise une rente de situation automatique, quitte  craser l'intrt gnral.
Je considre que c'est abusif et que a dborde compltement du sens originel du droit d'auteur qui n'existe que pour protger la cration au sens large et pas les intrts privs au dtriment de l'intrt gnral.

Donc on restera en dsaccord.




> Je ne crois pas que cela soit li  "des prix exhorbitants" ou "une incapacit de payer". Mais bien plutt  une culture que tu dcris plus spcifiquement pour les jeunes ("Pour elle, c'est l, donc on se sert") , mais qui est valable galement pour bon nombre de gens mme dans l'industrie informatique (voir les botes et le mouvement "open-source").


open-source == gratuit c'est a ?

----------


## Escoba

La lutte contre le tlchargement est peut tre lgitime mais je crois que les gens qui tlchargent le plus ne sont (ou taient) pas les plus grands acheteurs de disques. Ou plutot les gens qui achetaient des disques avant l'arrive du net achtent toujours autant de disques.

----------


## Matthieu2000

> La lutte contre le tlchargement est peut tre lgitime mais je crois que les gens qui tlchargent le plus ne sont (ou taient) pas les plus grands acheteurs de disques. Ou plutot les gens qui achetaient des disques avant l'arrive du net achtent toujours autant de disques.


les gens n'achtent plus de disques, c'est une technologie dpasse. Depuis plus de deux ans que je n'ai pas vu une personne avec un baladeur dans le mtro...

----------


## souviron34

> open-source == gratuit c'est a ?


Pas pour moi, mais pour certains, que ce soit ici ou dans des botes.. Petit  petit certains (en particulier les botes) semblent en revenir, mais cela a t le moteur des quelques dernires annes du "tout open-source"...

----------


## davcha

Deezer est-il lgal ?

----------


## kuranes

> Deezer est-il lgal ?


Il me semble que oui, a a pas t ngoci avec Universal (ou autre) ?

Les frais gnrs par la pub sont ensuite reverss... Mais j'ai entendu dire que a ne rapportait pas assez, et que a allait devenir payant.

Je n'ai pas de source prcise, cependant.

----------


## Escoba

> les gens n'achtent plus de disques, c'est une technologie dpasse. Depuis plus de deux ans que je n'ai pas vu une personne avec un baladeur dans le mtro...


D'o vous sortez ces certitudes?? Quel est le rapport avec les baladeurs? Tu peux encoder tes cd en mp3 si tu veux. 

Enfin bon, fasse  tant de mauvaise foi j'abandonne.

----------


## Gnoce

> Deezer est-il lgal ?


Faut croire que oui : http://www.01net.com/editorial/35684...evient-legale/

Apparemment il reverse une partie de leurs bnfices  la Sacem :




> Le service est gratuit, Deezer se payant grce  la publicit. La start-up a galement accept de reverser une partie de ses bnfices  la Sacem. Et les deux protagonistes se rjouissent de cet accord, indit en France.


J'aime particulirement la phrase :




> il ne s'agit que de streaming, il est en effet impossible de tlcharger les titres sur son ordinateur ou de les transfrer sur un baladeur.


 ::aie:: 

Par contre il arrive souvent que certaines musiques soient inaccessible pour un temps... pourparlers avec les maison de disque?

----------


## Immobilis

> Oui si la copie entraine un bnfice (revente).


Ben non. Si tu tlcharges tu achtes pas le DVD ou le CD... => manque  gagner == prjudice financier pour l'auteur.

----------


## kuranes

Et jiwa ? Lgal aussi ?

----------


## Escoba

> Ben non. Si tu tlcharges tu achtes pas le DVD ou le CD... => manque  gagner == prjudice financier pour l'auteur.


Qui te dis que l'utilisateur l'aurait achet si il avait du payer?

----------


## Immobilis

> Qui te dis que l'utilisateur l'aurait achet si il avait du payer?


Ben rien, mais si tu veux un clair au caf faut aller  la boulangerie et l'acheter. Pas le piquer  l'talage. Les oeuvres numrique sont mise  disposition sur des serveurs sans autorisation. Elle ne devrait pas s'y trouver. Mme si des sacs Louis Vuitton contrefaits taient donns, ce serait tout de mme des contrefaons. Et c'est pas permis d'en faire.

----------


## Escoba

> Ben rien, mais si tu veux un clair au caf faut aller  la boulangerie et l'acheter. Pas le piquer  l'talage. Les oeuvres numrique sont mise  disposition sur des serveurs sans autorisation. Elle ne devrait pas s'y trouver. Mme si des sacs Louis Vuitton contrefaits taient donns, ce serait tout de mme des contrefaons. Et c'est pas permis d'en faire.


Ok mais je te parle des gens qui tlchargent pas des gens qui distribuent. Quel joli dtournement. ;-)

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Ce n'est pas "incapables de payer", c'est plutt  rapprocher de ton 3ime point.


Si je parles de scassettes, c'est que bien sur  l'poque internet n'existait pas. Et dj il y avait du piratage. De qualit mdiocre, certes, mais il y en avait. Il y avait aussi dj des gens qui n'avaient pas les moyens de payer tout ce qu'ils coutaient. Mmes causes, mmes effets, avec juste des technologies plus instantanes.




> Il se trouve que Internet est n du besoin des universits et centres de recherches de s'changer de l'information. PAS DU PUBLIC.
> 
> Il se trouve que l'change de fichiers (_au dpart donnes et/ou programmes_) est normal dans une dmarche de recherches et de collaboration universitaire.
> 
> Il se trouve que l'explosion d'Internet en 1995 (_et en France en 2000-2002_) a fait que les nouveaux utilisateurs (jeunes ou pas) du public connect (donc y compris les informaticiens) a fait penser que puisque l'accs tait peu cher, et l'change gratuit de fchiers (y compris de code) traditionnel dans ce qui _tait_ le rseau,  c'tait *inhrent*  Internet.
> 
> D'o une "culture" du "tout-gratuit" sur le net, que ce soit musique, films, programmes, accs aux donnes, etc etc.. 
> 
> _Sans avoir percu que cela n'tait vrai que dans une logique universitaire et de recherche..._
> ...


Quel est le rapport entre la choucroute et le pat???

Un gugusse qui pirate 1000 films par an(pour n'en regarder que 20, mais c'est un autre sujet), n'a pas les moyens de se payer 1000 DVD( 25 euros pice). Un gugusse qui pirate 5000 musique par an et les coute(en shuffle sur Winamp) n'a pas les moyens de se payer 500 albums  15 uros pice( supposer qu'il tlcharge des albums complets). C'est a que je veux dire par "pas les moyens de payer". Ca peut mme tre la RMIste qui va pirater les oeuvres compltes de Laurie - dont sa fille est fan - pour conomiser de quoi lui payer une place de concert - de ladite Laurie. C'est a que je veux dire par "n'a pas les moyens de payer".

Surtout, tu fais un paragraphe complet et interessant sur la gense d'internet - mais au final, dsol de te le dire, mais le pourquoi du comment de la technologie, on s'en fout. Tu reois la tlvision par satellite parceque Hitler voulait se venger de Churchill et a demand  Von Braun de construire une super-fuse de la mort qui tue tous les Anglais. On a chapp  la troisime guerre mondiale parceque Einstein  demand  Roosevelt l'autorisation et les budgets pour construire une super-arme devant crabouiller le mme Hitler. Et nous savons crire dans ce dbat politique parceque les Babyloniens voulaient rationaliser leurs impts. etc..... Et nous discutons ici de politique effectivement, parceque des universitaires ont souhait communiquer de manire plus ouverte.

Une invention peut appartenir  son inventeur, son usage, lui, appartient  ses utilisateurs. Qui, en gnral, ont autant de crativit que l'inventeur, mais pas la mme(tu as toi-mme surement t confront  ses utilisateurs qui cherchent la faille de ton logiciel plutt que de l'utiliser de la manire prvue). Donc internet est. Et l'usage qui en est fait est. Bon, mauvais, dplorable, magnifique, hassable. il est. Et la raison originale, encore une fois, on s'en fout. Internet a chang nos vies, nos mentalits. L'information, fausse ou vraie, est immdiatement disponible. Pour le meilleur comme pour le pire. Open-office(magnifique outil, mme si son pare-feu me laisse sceptique) se tlcharge d'un claquement de doigts, de mme qu'une version pirate - mais fonctionelle - du dernier Football Manager.

Cette culture - que tu dnonces - ne vient que s'ajouter  d'autres phnomnes(manque de moyens, d'accs). Elle ne le remplace pas. Quand j'tais un tudiant dsargent, je piratais les jeux vido. Bouh, c'est mal. devenu travailleur, je les ai pays(ah, le panard d'acheter MTW1 le jour de sa sortie  la FNAC). Seulement, malgr mes revenus, certains taient inaccessibles(l'extension Viking n'est jamais sortie en france). Donc je les ai pirats(Viking, je l'ai achet des annes aprs, en Angleterre, l'occasion pour moi de me mettre en rgle). Tout est l-dedans : le prix, les moyens financiers, l'accessibilit suivant les marchs....et la culture du libre que tu n'apprcies gure.

Tout ceci forme un tout qui explique le comportement des tlchargeurs d'aujourd'hui. Parceque des millions de gugusses tlchargent des sries US avant qu'elles ne soient disponibles dans leur pays - et ne verraient pas d'inconvnient  regarder de la pub pour a. Seulement, ils n'ont aucun moyen lgal de le faire. Donc.....

Donc ma conclusion est que pirater c'est mal, mais qu'on ne peut pas rsoudre le problme en le limitant  un seul de ses aspects, genre la culture du "tout tout de suite". C'est beaucoup plus vaste.

----------


## Matthieu2000

> D'o vous sortez ces certitudes?? Quel est le rapport avec les baladeurs? Tu peux encoder tes cd en mp3 si tu veux. 
> 
> Enfin bon, fasse  tant de mauvaise foi j'abandonne.


j'ouvre les yeux et je regarde!!!
comme btises ou perte d'argent il y a pire...

http://telecharger-musique.frenchlinkweb.com 
12cts le titre c'est beaucoup moins cher qu'un cd!!

Si tu veux beaucoup  : http://www.musicme.com/  15euro et tu peux avoirce que tu veux!

----------


## Escoba

> j'ouvre les yeux et je regarde!!!
> comme btises ou perte d'argent il y a pire...
> 
> http://telecharger-musique.frenchlinkweb.com 
> 12cts le titre c'est beaucoup moins cher qu'un cd!!
> 
> Si tu veux beaucoup  : http://www.musicme.com/  15euro et tu peux avoirce que tu veux!


Tout le monde n'a pas envie d'acheter de la zik sur le net.  C'est moins cher et on sait pourquoi. Tu n'as pas le support ni le ptit livret. Pour moi il est hors de question d'acheter un disque sans avoir l'objet. J'ai pas l'IMPRESSION (je peux toujours me tromper ;-)) que tu achtes souvent des disques, au point ou tu crois que plus personne n'achte de disques.

----------


## Marco46

@el_slapper

Ok avec ce que tu dis sauf avec ta conclusion.

Tlcharger ce n'est pas mal.
Ce qui est mal c'est de tlcharger pour graver pour ensuite vendre. a oui c'est mal.




> Ben rien, mais si tu veux un clair au caf faut aller  la boulangerie et l'acheter. Pas le piquer  l'talage. Les oeuvres numrique sont mise  disposition sur des serveurs sans autorisation. Elle ne devrait pas s'y trouver. Mme si des sacs Louis Vuitton contrefaits taient donns, ce serait tout de mme des contrefaons. Et c'est pas permis d'en faire.


Erreur de logique.

Ton analogie est fausse, tout simplement.

La bonne analogie c'est :

Tu rentres dans la boulangerie, tu poses ta main sur l'clair au chocolat de tes dsirs, tu utilises tes super pouvoirs et hop magie un autre clair au chocolat identique au premier apparait dans l'autre main.

Bilan de l'affaire :
Le boulanger  toujours son clair d'origine.
Tu as ton clair.

Moralement, si tu avais les moyens de te payer l'clair c'est pas top car tu ne contribues pas  faire vivre celui qui les cre.
Si tu n'avais pas les moyens et bien o est le problme ? Le seul rsultat c'est un clair de + et une personne contente !

----------


## r0d

Bonjour,

je n'ai pas lu toute la discussion, et je m'en excuse. Mais je le ferai ds que j'aurai le temps. En attendant, je voulais juste faire une remarque en rapport avec le titre de ce topic:

Qu'est-ce que la lgitimit? Qu'est-ce qui est lgitime et qu'est-ce qui ne l'est pas? 
Je pense que dans un systme dmocratique, la lgitimit pourrais ce dfinir ainsi: "est lgitime ce qui est approuv par la majorit consciente des gens concerns".
Dans le cas du "piratage", tout le monde est concern car c'est un norme fait de socit  propos duquel les choix que nous faisons aujourd'hui auront un impact trs important sur ce que sera notre socit, mme  court terme.
Le problme est plus complexe concernant la "majorit consciente". Le mot "consciente" est utilis ici dans le sens: "l'individu sait de quoi il s'agit et mesure un minimum les tenants et les aboutissants du problme pos". Et l on en est loin: mme les ministres et dputs ne savent pas de quoi ils parlent  propos du "piratage".

Donc pour moi, la rponse  la question "La lutte contre le piratage est-elle lgitime?" est clairement non pour 2 raisons:
- il n'y a pas eu de processus de "conscientisation", c'est  dire des dbats, o chacun a son mot  dire, et qui laissent le temps  chacun de comprendre un minimum de quoi il s'agit et de se faire une ide.
- si,  l'heure actuelle, on faisait un rfrendum sur la question, tant donn que la majorit des franais tlchargent illgalement, la rponse serait bien videmment non (dans le sens il ne faut pas interdire le tlchargement illgal). Il n'y a donc pas de majorit.

Mais c'est le cas pour  peu prs tous les sujets. Nos gouvernements ne sont pas lgitimes, aucun des choix qu'ils font ne peut donc l'tre.

----------


## lper

> Si tu n'avais pas les moyens et bien o est le problme ? Le seul rsultat c'est un clair de + et une personne contente !


C'est trs utopiste ta manire de raisonner en considrant que tout le monde est honnte et que chacun puisse considrer si il a ou non les moyens de payer, comment pouvoir juger ??

----------


## Marco46

> C'est trs utopiste ta manire de raisonner en considrant que tout le monde est honnte et que chacun puisse considrer si il a ou non les moyens de payer, comment pouvoir juger ??


Oui je sais bien qu'en ce moment ces ides ne sont pas en vogue mais il y a un principe pourtant universel et non-ngociable dans un tat de droit, a s'appelle :

*LA PRSOMPTION D'INNOCENCE !!!*

----------


## lper

> Oui je sais bien qu'en ce moment ces ides ne sont pas en vogue mais il y a un principe pourtant universel et non-ngociable dans un tat de droit, a s'appelle :
> 
> *LA PRSOMPTION D'INNOCENCE !!!*


Oui tu aurais pu aussi mettre en mme police *tat de droit !!!*

----------


## Yazoo70

trop cool votre dbat strile !

Sinon, j'ai rpondu oui parceque selon moi, le crateur du bien (film, musique, logiciel, ce que vous voulez) devrait tre rmunr pour chaque utilisateur qui regarde, coute ou utilise son produit.
Le problme aujourd'hui, c'est tout ce qui se situe au milieu de cette relation crateur => utilisateur
Et c'est ce qui cr le piratage.

----------


## lper

> trop cool votre dbat strile !


Tu aurais fait l'effort de lire les prcdents messages, tu aurais vu que tu n'es pas le premier  parler du problme des intermdiaires... ::roll::

----------


## Yazoo70

> Tu aurais fait l'effort de lire les prcdents messages, tu aurais vu que tu n'es pas le premier  parler du problme des intermdiaires...


J'ai fait l'effort de lire les post prcdents, et j'ai vu que d'autres personnes taient de mon avis.
Est-ce que ca m'interdit pour autant de le donner ???

----------


## souviron34

> Sinon, j'ai rpondu oui parceque selon moi, le crateur du bien (film, musique, logiciel, ce que vous voulez) devrait tre rmunr pour chaque utilisateur qui regarde, coute ou utilise son produit.
> Le problme aujourd'hui, c'est tout ce qui se situe au milieu de cette relation crateur => utilisateur
> Et c'est ce qui cr le piratage.


Admettons.

Mais alors, que doit-on faire ?

Que les internautes tentent de modifier des mtiers qui ne sont pas les leurs en ne payant pas le crateur du bien ?

Ou bien payer le crateur du bien, et laisser les mtiers diffrents s'ajuster  la nouvelle donne ?

(au vu de ta rponse au sondage, tu es d'accord avec la majorit d'entre nous. Cependant l'insistance de tout le monde internaute sur les mtiers intermdiaires est similaire  ce que serait l'insistance des utilisateurs de jeux vidos sur la structuration des quipes techniques chez Ubisoft...ce qui me laisse quelque peu perplexe..)

----------


## el_slapper

> @el_slapper
> 
> Ok avec ce que tu dis sauf avec ta conclusion.
> 
> Tlcharger ce n'est pas mal.
> Ce qui est mal c'est de tlcharger pour graver pour ensuite vendre. a oui c'est mal.
> (.../...)
> 
> Tu rentres dans la boulangerie, tu poses ta main sur l'clair au chocolat de tes dsirs, tu utilises tes super pouvoirs et hop magie un autre clair au chocolat identique au premier apparait dans l'autre main.
> ...


sauf qu'il est tentant pour celui qui a les moyens de cloner l'clair quand mme. Et que le ptissier, il ne vit plus. Ou bien, celui qu n'a de l'argent que pour une pauvre baguette, si il peut cloner l'clair, eh bien l aussi, le patissier est  la rue. C'est l toute la complexit. J'ajouterais que ton exemple, en plus, est pervers parceque la nourriture est limite en usage. On ne peut manger qu'une quantit limite de nourriture par jour. Si on sait la cloner, les patissiers ferment tous boutique.

----------


## souviron34

> - si,  l'heure actuelle, on faisait un rfrendum sur la question, tant donn que la majorit des franais tlchargent illgalement, la rponse serait bien videmment non (dans le sens il ne faut pas interdire le tlchargement illgal). Il n'y a donc pas de majorit.


Ce serait aussi le cas (en tous ce l'tait) pour la lgalisation de l'avortement, la contraception, et l'abolition de la peine de mort.

Avec pourtant moult dbats et "conscientisation".

Cela veut-il dire que tu prches pour que l'on en revienne  la socit d'avant-68, avec les faiseuses d'anges , les riches qui allaient se faire avorter en Suisse, etc etc ??

La majorit du peuple n'a pas forcment de bonnes convictions. C'est un des problmes de la dmocratie 

(Hitler a t lu dmocratiquement, par la majorit).

Alors pourquoi ce qui est bon "moralement" pour nos socits en ce qui concerne la libert de vivre des femmes (et des hommes), ou la justice , ne serait pas bon pour les internautes ? Qu'ont-ils de si particulier qu'on ne peut pas les mettre  la mme aune que la "population" en gnral ?

----------


## Yazoo70

> Admettons.
> 
> Mais alors, que doit-on faire ?
> 
> Que les internautes tentent de modifier des mtiers qui ne sont pas les leurs en ne payant pas le crateur du bien ?
> 
> Ou bien payer le crateur du bien, et laisser les mtiers diffrents s'ajuster  la nouvelle donne ?
> 
> (au vu de ta rponse au sondage, tu es d'accord avec la majorit d'entre nous. Cependant l'insistance de tout le monde internaute sur les mtiers intermdiaires est similaire  ce que serait l'insistance des utilisateurs de jeux vidos sur la structuration des quipes techniques chez Ubisoft...ce qui me laisse quelque peu perplexe..)


Ma rponse : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d72...l/#post4210548
Ouai parceque le "que doit-on faire ?" appartient plutt au topic sur comment lutter.

Pour les mtiers "diffrents" donc ceux qui font les intermdiaires si j'ai bien compris, ben certains mtiers sont amens  mourir tout simplement, les plus malins trouveront  se recycler en utilisant les technologies de l'internet qui permettent de rendre tout beaucoup plus accessible.

Pour caricaturer : On n'envoie plus de chevaux pour transmettre l'info entre deux villes, aujourd'hui on a la voiture, le tlphonne, internet, etc...
Ben ceux qui faisaient les voyages ont bien du se reconvertir  :;):

----------


## r0d

@souviron: vivi, je suis d'accord avec toi. En fait, dans mon post prcdent, je me positionnais dans le cadre d'une "dmocratie parfaite"... enfin non a veut rien dire, disons plutt d'une "dmocratie thorique". Je disais que vu par le prisme d'une "dmocratie thorique", et dans le contexte concret actuel, il ne me parait pas lgitime de pnaliser ce que l'on appelle abusivement le piratage. Pour ma part, je ne considre pas la dmocratie comme le stade ultime de l'volution des systmes politiques, et je suis impatient de tester la prochaine tape. Mais je crois que l'immense majorit des gens qui lisent ce sujet souhaitent dfendre la dmocratie. C'est pour a.

----------


## souviron34

je sais bien..  :;): 

Mais cependant tu avanais cet argument comme tenant du "non la lutte n'est pas lgitime"  ::P:

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Tout le monde n'a pas envie d'acheter de la zik sur le net.  C'est moins cher et on sait pourquoi. Tu n'as pas le support ni le ptit livret. Pour moi il est hors de question d'acheter un disque sans avoir l'objet. J'ai pas l'IMPRESSION (je peux toujours me tromper ;-)) que tu achtes souvent des disques, au point ou tu crois que plus personne n'achte de disques.


m'en fout un peu du livret. Si tu aimes couter avec un livret dans la mains, c'est ton choix.
Moi c'est musique/filles/alcools dans les sorties. Je pense tre dans la majorit!

Je dpenses en moyenne 50euro par semaine pour voir ces artistes/autres prestations (exemple 5 euro hier pour un concert pour les orphelins).La n'est pas la question.

----------


## r0d

> Mais cependant tu avanais cet argument comme tenant du "non la lutte n'est pas lgitime"


Effectivement, tu as bien not la contradiction. Et cette contradiction est pour moi un argument qui tend  valider la thse (courageusement vite par les courants politique majoritaires) du "la dmocratie c'est finalement pas top".
En fait on en reviens toujours  la problmatique du "ce que souhaite la majorit est-ce vraiment le mieux?". Problmatique qui ne me parait pas plus rsolue aujourd'hui qu'en 1789. Et c'est pourtant le principe de base de la dmocratie.

----------


## Marco46

@r0d




> Effectivement, tu as bien not la contradiction. Et cette contradiction est pour moi un argument qui tend  valider la thse (courageusement vite par les courants politique majoritaires) du "la dmocratie c'est finalement pas top".
> En fait on en reviens toujours  la problmatique du "ce que souhaite la majorit est-ce vraiment le mieux?". Problmatique qui ne me parait pas plus rsolue aujourd'hui qu'en 1789. Et c'est pourtant le principe de base de la dmocratie.


C'est un bon systme mais il ncessite un investissement personnel important, ne serait-ce que du point de vue de l'information du citoyen.

Et c'est pour a que je considre que la libert de circulation de l'information est une priorit. Cela conditionne l'esprit critique des citoyens.

La merde qu'on nous sert  la TV n'est rien d'autre que de la propagande.




> sauf qu'il est tentant pour celui qui a les moyens de cloner l'clair quand mme. Et que le ptissier, il ne vit plus. Ou bien, celui qu n'a de l'argent que pour une pauvre baguette, si il peut cloner l'clair, eh bien l aussi, le patissier est  la rue. C'est l toute la complexit. J'ajouterais que ton exemple, en plus, est pervers parceque la nourriture est limite en usage. On ne peut manger qu'une quantit limite de nourriture par jour. Si on sait la cloner, les patissiers ferment tous boutique.


La musique  couter et les films  voir sont limits  l'usage par le temps.
Ta limitation d'usage physiqueavec un super pouvoir de clonage n'existe plus puisque tu peux cloner le clone avant de le manger...

D'o sors-tu que ton ptissier il ne vit plus ?

Les gens ont une conscience morale, je sais que tout le monde  tendance  se considrer meilleur que les autres (moi je paye mais les autres sont des enfoirs ils vont profiter, bref, c'est pas moi c'est les autres), et je suis certain qu'un tel systme peut fonctionner, la preuve :

C'est ce qui se passe en ce moment et les artistes vivent aussi bien.

La chute des ventes des CDs ? Prouve-nous que c'est li au tlchargement !
Bon courage ! Parce que il existe des dizaines d'tudes qui expliquent le contraire ou au pire qu'il n'y a pas de lien majeur.

----------


## Immobilis

Personnellement, j'aime bien les jeux vido. Ok, c'est pas essentiel pour vivre (contraire de manger). Mais que se passera-t-il si les tlchargement de jeux vido provoquent une baisse de revenus qui entraine la liquidation de la socit faute de pouvoir payer les salaris?
Du coup, les diteurs ont-ils le droits de protger leurs programmes?

A+

----------


## henderson

On trouve la lgitimit  deux niveaux :

1) l'auteur n'est pas rmunr par le simple fait de dtenir la proprit intellectuelle de l'oeuvre.
Il peut ventuellement tirer profit de la situation o il est amnen  devoir le dmontrer (plagiat) mais cela peut rester rare dans la vie d'un auteur.
A ce stade, l'oeuvre n'existe pas sous sa forme dfinitive, par exemple, pour le compositeur elle se rsume  n'tre qu'une partition (dans le meilleur des cas avec toutes les voix).
L'oeuvre appartient  l'auteur !

2) le producteur est propritaire des bandes (sous entendu leur contenu) puisqu'il finance la ralisation du projet.
C'est un point qui semble chapper  beaucoup ici !
En tant que propritaire de l'original il est le seul  avoir le droit de le copier !
C'est au moment o il ralise les copies qu'il verse les droits.
Toute activit de copie autre que la sienne vient gner le plan comptable du producteur, par exemple lorsque ce dernier pense pouvoir ventiler le cot global de la mise en oeuvre artistique sur un grand nombre d'exemplaires.

Compte tenu de ce fonctionnement, du point de vue de l'auteur, l'oeuvre est paye ds qu'elle ne rapporte plus rien (ou au maximum  terme fix par la loi). 
Par contre du point de vue du producteur, la bande est paye ds que les frais sont couverts. Mais peut-on lui interdire de gagner sa vie ?
Lui en faire le dni, reviendrait  devoir le faire  tous (l'galit de chaque citoyen devant la loi) !

Le consommateur n'hrite d'aucun droit d'exploitation, ni de l'oeuvre ni des bandes, en se portant acqureur du support (quel qu'il soit : analogique ou numrique).

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

> *Tlcharger des musiques sans payer,c'est du vol*


Moi j'ai vot non. Je ne suis pourtant pas un ignoble pirate, je serais mme pour plus de justice et de libert. Je m'explique:

Faire un album a cote du temps et de l'argent, je suis d'accord. Les auteurs on le droit de vivre, je suis galement d'accord.

Je ferais juste un parallle entre la cration musicale (et accessoirement tout ce qui est numrisable, programmes informatiques compris) et la recherche scientifique. Les chercheurs, comme les artistes, on besoin de vivre. Comme les artistes, les chercheurs passent normment de temps (des fois toute une vie) pour en fin de compte dcouvrir quelques formules ou quelques thories. Comme les artistes, une fois ce rsultat obtenu, il est utilisable et rutilisable  volont par tout le monde sans rien enlever  celui qui l'a cr.

A tous ceux qui sont contre le tlchargement libre (appelons le comme a, si vous voulez bien), seriez vous d'accord pour payer  chaque fois que vous utilisez un rsultat mathmatique ? 34 centimes d'euro  chaque fois que vous utilisez le thorme de pythagore ? Je pense que non.

Pour moi, la musique relve de la mme logique. Cre par quelques gnies, chante et tlcharge par tout le monde. Faut-il rmunrer les musiciens selon la mme logique ? L, je n'en suis pas trs sr, mais c'est peut-tre une ide  creuser : Un financement global vot par le gouvernement, par exemple, et une rpartition en fonction des tlchargements (gratuits, bien sr) et des achats d'albums (on n'achterait que le support).

Dans tous les cas, lutter contre le tlchargement est totalement illgitime, et qui plus est inutile. Ca ne va servir qu' fliquer encore plus les sales bolcheviques que nous sommes (et je pense d'ailleurs que c'est a le but, Sarko il s'en fout bien des artistes quand il s'agit des intermittents).

----------


## Immobilis

> Je ferais juste un parallle entre la cration musicale (et accessoirement tout ce qui est numrisable, programmes informatiques compris) et la recherche scientifique. Les chercheurs, comme les artistes, on besoin de vivre. Comme les artistes, les chercheurs passent normment de temps (des fois toute une vie) pour en fin de compte dcouvrir quelques formules ou quelques thories. Comme les artistes, une fois ce rsultat obtenu, il est utilisable et rutilisable  volont par tout le monde sans rien enlever  celui qui l'a cr.


Les chercheurs sont salaris
Si un chercheur dpose un brevet sa dcouverte est protge et il peut percevoir une rtribution



> 34 centimes d'euro  chaque fois que vous utilisez le thorme de pythagore ? Je pense que non.


Les brevets sont limits gographiquement et dans le temps



> Pour moi, la musique relve de la mme logique. Cre par quelques gnies, chante et tlcharge par tout le monde. Faut-il rmunrer les musiciens selon la mme logique ? L, je n'en suis pas trs sr, mais c'est peut-tre une ide  creuser : Un financement global vot par le gouvernement, par exemple, et une rpartition en fonction des tlchargements (gratuits, bien sr) et des achats d'albums (on n'achterait que le support).


Pas la mme logique. Un chanteur (pas celbre) ne peroit rien au dbut. Un producteur le repre et lui propose de produire sa chanson => investissement => prise de risque. Les ronds commencent  arriver. Les intermdiaires se font de l'argent l'auteur aussi. Il est normal que l'auteur ne cesse jamais de percevoir la rtribution financire de son travail tant que sa chanson se vend et que les intermdiaires en gagne aussi. Quand le publique n'en veut plus plus personne ne gagne. Le chanteur fait une autre chanson et rebelotte. Si du jour au lendemain l'investissement est perdu parce que l'album s'est tlcharg un million de fois au lieu de se vendre un million de fois tout le monde perd.

----------


## Mat.M

> A tous ceux qui sont contre le tlchargement libre (appelons le comme a, si vous voulez bien), seriez vous d'accord pour payer  chaque fois que vous utilisez un rsultat mathmatique ? 34 centimes d'euro  chaque fois que vous utilisez le thorme de pythagore ? Je pense que non.


Je ne suis pas contre le tlchargement libre et moi mme je possde des mp3tlchargs illgament.
Simplement tu fais un parallle avec la Recherche ce qui est quelque chose qui n'est pas comparable..
Il ne faut pas oublier qu'il y a des chercheurs et des labos qui dposent des brevets soi dit en passant.
Et que si tu veux utiliser leurs brevets il faut payer des royalties mais c'est un autre dbat.

Et puis parmi les intervenants sur ce fil de discussions pro tlchargement libre tout le monde a parl des maisons de disques mais...jamais des artites eux-mmes c.a.d. des victimes.
Or y'a pas mal d'artistes qui sont contre le tlchargement libre

----------


## souviron34

une remarque en passant,  propos de la musique (ou cration artistique) et de la recherche..

Si ce que tu dis, 10_GOTO_10, tait notre but, alors nous nous retrouverions dans le cas de la socit sovitique des belles annes, avec la musique officielle cre par des musiciens fonctionnaires, et des dissidents, risquant gros (physiquement et intellectuellement) qui produiraient la majeure partie de la crativit..  ::aie:: 

Je ne crois pas que ce soit a que l'on veuille, toi y compris...


Les chercheurs sont salaris, mais il est de nombreux domaines qui sont influencs par l'tat (vision artificielle, guidage, dtection,environnement, nergie, chimie, et autres).

----------


## lper

> J'ai fait l'effort de lire les post prcdents, et j'ai vu que d'autres personnes taient de mon avis.
> Est-ce que ca m'interdit pour autant de le donner ???


Ce n'est pas a que je critiquais mais juste ton jugement sur la qualit du dbat.

----------


## r0d

> C'est un bon systme mais il ncessite un investissement personnel important, ne serait-ce que du point de vue de l'information du citoyen.
> 
> Et c'est pour a que je considre que la libert de circulation de l'information est une priorit. Cela conditionne l'esprit critique des citoyens.
> 
> La merde qu'on nous sert  la TV n'est rien d'autre que de la propagande.


Je suis d'accord avec toi.
Si l'on admet que nous sommes en dmocratie, on admet donc que les citoyens ont le pouvoir. Or si les citoyens ne possdent pas les donnes (ou les informations), comment peuvent-ils exercer ce pouvoir? Rponse: ils ne peuvent pas.
Et c'est d'ailleurs une partie importante du travail des politiciens: faire en sorte que les informations ne circulent pas, ou qu'elles soient dformes (c'est exactement ce que l'on apprends  l'ENA et mme  science po). A l'chelle d'un politicien ou de son parti, ont peut penser qu'il fait a pour sa propre sauvegarde: "si les gens savent ceci ou cela, ils ne voteront plus pour lui". Mais  l'chelle du systme politique vu dans son ensemble, le but est clairement de faire en sorte que les citoyens ne puissent pas prendre les bonnes dcisions, et donc de "lgitimer" le travail de ces politiciens.

Et encore une fois, je ne suis pas dans la thorie du complot. Ce que je dnonce l est le travail de milliers de politiciens, de tous bords, et depuis des dizaines d'annes. En revanche, je vois l trs clairement une guerre des classes: ceux qui ont le pouvoir, qu'ils soient de droite, de gauche, en 1930 ou en 2009, homme ou femmes, blancs, noirs, jeunes, vieux, tout ce que vous voulez, ils ont une chose en commun, et une seule: ce sont des gens qui appartiennent  une classe bien prcise, et qui partagent tous certains objectifs, dont celui de prserver leur classe. C'est la mme analyse que sur les institutions, il n'y a pas de complot  dmasquer, seulement des structures  dtruire.

----------


## Matthieu2000

Chaque chose a son prix  payer! Pour ceux qui disent oui, donner votre prix!!

Combien aller vous accepter de perdre pour un artiste? un producteur?(+ autres)
Etes vous pret  faire la guerre au pays qui refuse votre loi?
Combiens d'innocents tes vous prts  sacrifier pour la cause?

----------


## Immobilis

> Chaque chose a son prix  payer! Pour ceux qui disent oui, donner votre prix!!
> 
> Combien aller vous accepter de perdre pour un artiste? un producteur?(+ autres)
> Etes vous pret  faire la guerre au pays qui refuse votre loi?
> Combiens d'innocents tes vous prts  sacrifier pour la cause?


Tu n'es pas un peu hors sujet l? On se calme  ::):

----------


## Matthieu2000

C'est la mme chose que la lutte contre le terrorisme. Vu ce que les amricains ont fait, on peut se permettre de poser la question...

"La lutte contre le piratage est-elle lgitime?" force les personnes  rpondre oui. Je voudrais connatre les limites. 
C'est une cause nationale, tout le monde paie une taxe de 20euro pour la lutte par exemple.
Ou c'est les producteurs qui en profitent, qu'ils se dmerdent...

----------


## Pouic

> la lutte contre les raquettes sur les dd cd et pour la libert est tout  fait normale!


Pour jouer au tennis ?  ::aie::

----------


## Pouic

Sinon, j'avoue, j'ai eu la flemme de tout lire. Mais j'ai une vraie question (je ne sais pas si elle a dj t aborde ici) : quelle est la diffrence entre tlcharger de la musique et l'enregistrer sur cassette quand elle passe  la radio ? Le support est certes diffrent, et la qualit souvent meilleure, mais sur le fond, quelle diffrence ? 

Ceux qui n'ont pas l'intention d'acheter le CD se satisfont de l'enregistrement sur cassette : ils n'auraient pas achet le CD de toute faon. 


Aprs, on peut discuter sur le fait de taxer ( l'instar des radios), les sites proposants le tlchargement des musiques.

----------


## winow

Moi je suis contre car elle n'est pas au point leur loi, 
ont peut tre sanctionn alors qu'ont a rien fait, 
si c'est a internet moi j'arrte tout et je ferai autre chose a la place. 
http://www.agoravox.fr/article.php3?id_article=54212

----------


## lper

Demandez donc l'avis aux premiers concerns, c'est  dire les artistes.
Je pense que pour la majorit, le piratage est un vritable flau (pour reprendre les termes entendus samedi soir par Arthur H. dans l'mission de Ruquier) qui leur cause un sacr manque  gagner.

----------


## Marco46

> Demandez donc l'avis aux premiers concerns, c'est  dire les artistes.
> Je pense que pour la majorit, le piratage est un vritable flau (pour reprendre les termes entendus samedi soir par Arthur H. dans l'mission de Ruquier) qui leur cause un sacr manque  gagner.


J'ai les larmes aux yeux ...

----------


## lper

> J'ai les larmes aux yeux ...


Dja le rhume des foins ?  ::aie::

----------


## SirDarken

Les larmes comme celle de l'artiste qui chante "Papillon de lumire" qui dit que le nombre de tlchargement sur son site est le nombre de CD pas vendus ?
(Alors l je maudit Internet de nous l'avori fait connaitre celle-la).
Bon trve de conneries :p

J'ai pris le temps de lire les posts est une premire chose me choque, pour moi Internet est devenu un droit fondamental.
Pourquoi ? car nous l'avons voulu et le gouvernement aussi, dclaration des impts en ligne (avec rduction!!), diverses oprations administratives ect ect.
Le gouvernement la voulu (pour rduire ses charges), et il faut reconnaitre que pour beaucoup de personne Internet devient presque vital (personne  mobilit rduite, assistance  distance, garder contact (quid du papy de 80ans abandonn dans un taudit jusqua l'hritage, l il peut communiquer encore un minimum)), ce renseigner, grer ses comptes en lignes ( conomie de papier cologie mme si cela est discutable).

Donc dja sur ce point je trouve ca limite, d'autant qu'Internet n'est pas responsable de ses drives.

Pour le tlchargement oui il faut trouver une solution, et ceux avec tous les acteurs et concerns, pour le moment ce n'est pas le cas.

----------


## souviron34

> Sinon, j'avoue, j'ai eu la flemme de tout lire. Mais j'ai une vraie question (je ne sais pas si elle a dj t aborde ici) : quelle est la diffrence entre tlcharger de la musique et l'enregistrer sur cassette quand elle passe  la radio ? Le support est certes diffrent, et la qualit souvent meilleure, mais sur le fond, quelle diffrence ?


la reproduction  l'identique, et la dissmination possible via un lien...

Grosse diffrence..

----------


## Yazoo70

> la reproduction  l'identique, et la dissmination possible via un lien...
> 
> Grosse diffrence..


J'ai pas compris.
Tu peux dvelopper un peu ta rponse stp, parceque cette question je me la pose aussi (genre enregistrer une musique a la radio ou un(e) film/srie  la tl, etc....)

----------


## souviron34

la diffrence d'une cassette, dont le support est physique, le numrique est un fichier.

La reproduction en grand nombre d'une cassette d'une part perd en qualit, d'autre part ncessite du matriel pour le faire, et un acheminement physique (poste ou autre) pour le recevoir.

Un CD pouvant tre copi sur un HD, par exemple, la "copie" se fait par tlchargement, l'acheminement est immatriel (les cables Internet).

----------


## winow

D'accord avec Toi Pouic 
en plus avec Audacity tu peut couter une musique sur un site comme youtube ou deezer etc.. et l'enregistrer en mp3 avec Audacity (entre autre logiciel du mme type).

----------


## lper

Le problme du piratage n'est pas apparu avec internet, il existait dja il y a 35 ans en arrire justement avec l'apparition des enregistreurs  cassettes et
on se posait deja le problme de droit quant  l'enregistrement d'une chanson  la radio. C'est je pense pour a que les chansons taient systmatiquement coupes par des commentaires.

----------


## Matthieu2000

> la diffrence d'une cassette, dont le support est physique, le numrique est un fichier.
> 
> La reproduction en grand nombre d'une cassette d'une part perd en qualit, d'autre part ncessite du matriel pour le faire, et un acheminement physique (poste ou autre) pour le recevoir.
> 
> Un CD pouvant tre copi sur un HD, par exemple, la "copie" se fait par tlchargement, l'acheminement est immatriel (les cables Internet).


Il y a aussi des tv et radio qui sont sur internet. Les logiciels comme VLC peuvent les enregistrs en haute qualit... La plupart des fai offre la possibilit de les enregistrer!

----------


## Yazoo70

sans compter qu'aujourd'hui on peut enregistrer la tl directement sur disque dur...

----------


## souviron34

> Le problme du piratage n'est pas apparu avec internet, il existait dja il y a 35 ans en arrire justement avec l'apparition des enregistreurs  cassettes et
> on se posait deja le problme de droit quant  l'enregistrement d'une chanson  la radio. C'est je pense pour a que les chansons taient systmatiquement coupes par des commentaires.


mais c'est pour a qu'il y avait une taxe sur la copie prive , estime  une moyenne de 5 copies par cassette...

Parce que 5 copies dj a prenait du temps..

Mais l tu mets un lien sur ton site et tu as 3500 copies en 10 secondes...

----------


## Invit

Que penseriez vous de rduire la dure des droits patrimoniaux ? Mais vraiment, hein, genre que a tombe de 70 ans  10 ans.

Est-ce que c'est normal de payer 50 euros un coffret d'une saison d'une srie des annes 80, multirediffuse  la tl ?
Est-ce que c'est normal que l'auteur de "Femme libre" reoive 4000 mensuels  vie pour avoir crit UNE bonne chanson il y a 25 ans ?

----------


## Mat.M

Histoire de remettre un peu d'huile sur le feu  ::mouarf::   ::aie::   ::mouarf:: 




> Le problme se situe au niveau de la rmunration des artistes, pas au niveau du tlchargement.
> 
> Qui est le voleur ? Celui qui tlcharge ? Ou le producteur qui prend 90% du bnf ralis par la vente d'un album ? Mmh ?


Voil un article du journal Le Monde 



> Premiers apparus sur le Web, les services payants de tlchargement de musique cotent cher  maintenir. "Le stockage de notre catalogue numrique (3 millions de titres) nous a cot plusieurs centaines de milliers d'euros. Et nous reversons 70 % des ventes aux ayants droits. Au final, nous sommes tout juste  l'quilibre", explique Franois Gerber, directeur des activits numriques de la Fnac, l'un des quatre principaux services en France avec ceux de SFR, Orange et Virgin, derrire iTunes.
> 
> 
> 
> Le piratage domine
> Musique enregistre. Elle comprend les ventes physiques et numriques d'albums et de titres. Les ventes se sont leves  18,4 milliards de dollars (14,2 milliards d'euros) dans le monde en 2008, selon l'IFPI (l'International Federation of Phonographic Industry).
> 
> Musique numrique. Elle a reprsent 20 % du total des ventes en 2008 (3,7 milliards de dollars), en progression de 25 % par rapport  2007. Environ 1,4 milliard de chansons ont t tlcharges de faon lgale en ligne.
> 
> Tlchargement illgal. "95 % des titres musicaux tlchargs sur Internet le sont de faon illgale", regrette l'IFPI dans son rapport annuel sur la musique numrique.


http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...32_651865.html

----------


## Mat.M

Pour un artiste pas de quoi faire fortune



> Aux Etats-Unis, Spiralfrog a ferm. Last.fm a annonc vouloir revenir  un modle payant dans certains pays. Lors de la table ronde, mardi 14 avril, Jonathan Benassaya, cofondateur du Franais Deezer (7 millions de membres inscrits), a concd "des tensions" dues aux dlais de paiement des annonceurs. Laurent Petitgirard, prsident du conseil d'administration de la Sacem (Socit des auteurs, compositeurs et diteurs de musique), est plus concret : "Ces plateformes ne gagnent presque pas d'argent, donc ne reversent presque rien aux auteurs.* Pour le tube de l'anne sur Deezer, un titre de rap cout 240 000 fois, nous n'avons revers que 147 euros aux musiciens !"*

----------


## souviron34

de plus (_avec un clin d'oeil ironique (le saisira-t-il ?)_), on peut noter que ne pas vouloir payer de musique au nom de la "culture" et accepter des pubs pour que le tlchargement soit gratuit est pas mal contradictoire  ::aie:: 

Quoi de plus reprsentatif de la socit de consommation que les pubs ???

 :;):

----------


## Marco46

@Mat.M

Trs bel article. J'ai encore failli verser une larme. Que d'motion sur dev.com !

Pauvre Universal ! Seulement 686 millions d'euros de bnfices en 2008 ! Seulement 11% de progression ...

La culture est en danger braves gens, vous rackez pas assez !

...

Sauf que ... Les ayants droits en question se sont les Majors du disque ... Et comme le disait souviron34 (qui a un trs b clin d'il gratuit  admirer), la FNAC est un distributeur, pas le producteur.
Bref, les 70% en question ne sont pas reverss directement aux auteurs mais d'abord aux Majors qui prlvent une petite dime (90%) pour justifier leur existence.

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Le stockage de notre catalogue numrique (3 millions de titres) nous a cot plusieurs centaines de milliers d'euros


c'est cher un disque dur. le pipeau c'est gratuit...

----------


## millie

> c'est cher un disque dur. le pipeau c'est gratuit...


S'ils ont prvu d'avoir des dizaines de milliers de tlchargements simultans (haute disponibilit), possibilit de faire du streaming, backup rgulier, licence pour des ECM propritaires avec support (+ ventuellement licences des OS avec supports). On peut vite arriver  de grosses factures.

----------


## Matthieu2000

> S'ils ont prvu d'avoir des dizaines de milliers de tlchargements simultans (haute disponibilit), possibilit de faire du streaming, backup rgulier, licence pour des ECM propritaires avec support (+ ventuellement licences des OS avec supports). On peut vite arriver  de grosses factures.


droit d'accs en lecture pour le groupe et un simple apache scuris (gratuit) suffit!

----------


## millie

> droit d'accs en lecture pour le groupe et un simple apache scuris (gratuit) suffit!


- des milliers d'accs simultans sur un mme disque dur (accs assez lourd), en gnral, a marche pas trs bien, il faut ventuellement dispatcher les donnes sur plusieurs serveurs
- un seul apache, ce n'est pas forcement suffisant, pour de grosses demandes, il faut probablement faire du load balancing 
- comment gres-tu le streaming ventuel ?
- comment gres-tu les sauvegarde des millions de donnes ?
- il faut ajouter des systmes pour effectuer des recherches sur les musiques, les auteurs etc., donc apache sans rien dvelopper en plus ne suffit pas
- il y a souvent des restrictions lgales au niveau du pays dans lequel on tlcharge le fichier (je vois par exemple sur deezer, je ne peux pas couter certaine musique au luxembourg que je peux couter en france)
- comment grer les processus d'ajout des fichiers (on ne peut pas ajouter n'importe comment, il faut valider les musiques, vrifications lgales, publier etc.)
- et la premire fois, il faut importer toutes les musiques, processus assez long.

----------


## Matthieu2000

> - des milliers d'accs simultans sur un mme disque dur (accs assez lourd), en gnral, a marche pas trs bien, il faut ventuellement dispatcher les donnes sur plusieurs serveurs
> - un seul apache, ce n'est pas forcement suffisant, pour de grosses demandes, il faut probablement faire du load balancing 
> - comment gres-tu le streaming ventuel ?
> - comment gres-tu les sauvegarde des millions de donnes ?
> - il faut ajouter des systmes pour effectuer des recherches sur les musiques, les auteurs etc., donc apache sans rien dvelopper en plus ne suffit pas
> - il y a souvent des restrictions lgales au niveau du pays dans lequel on tlcharge le fichier (je vois par exemple sur deezer, je ne peux pas couter certaine musique au luxembourg que je peux couter en france)
> - comment grer les processus d'ajout des fichiers (on ne peut pas ajouter n'importe comment, il faut valider les musiques, vrifications lgales, publier etc.)
> - et la premire fois, il faut importer toutes les musiques, processus assez long.


apache le met en cache et marche jusqu'au centaine de milliers de connection en mme temps! Tout bon administrateur met les fichiers static en cache de cette faon...
pas de sauvegarde, tout en lecture seule pour le groupe sauf les cd initiaux.
gestion par rpertoire. une base en postgres pour les recherches avances.

pas de restriction au niveau des pays : il y a des serveur mulateur qui te feront sauter cette scurit de toute faon
ajout par admin seul en https et cle cerfifi et tu reportes  le problme lgale sur l'artiste qui souhaite le vendre

long ou pas, un simple boucle dans un thread devrait suffire!

----------


## millie

> apache le met en cache et marche jusqu'au centaine de milliers de connection en mme temps! Tout bon administrateur met les fichiers static en cache de cette faon...
> pas de sauvegarde, tout en lecture seule pour le groupe sauf les cd initiaux.
> gestion par rpertoire. une base en postgres pour les recherches avances.


Tu parles de connexion simultanes ou de session simultanes ? 
C'est totalement diffrent car 100.000 tlchargement simultans de fichier vaguement diffrent  100ko/s sur un mme serveur, a rame, que ce soit en cache ou non.

Et tu ne fais aucune sauvegarde des disques si j'ai bien compris ?




> pas de restriction au niveau des pays : il y a des serveur mulateur qui te feront sauter cette scurit de toute faon


Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a des dtournement possibles que lgalement, ils ont le droit.


Je ne dis pas qu'il y a pas des solutions moins chres, mais si l'on veut de la haute disponibilit, des performances importantes, et rsolu tous les problmes lgaux, un devis de plus de 100.000 me semble pas exagr.

Rien que 5 personnes  plein temps pendant 1 mois cote avec les charges au moins 5*2500*2=25000 (hors location des batiments/serveurs/ordi). Et si dans le lot il y a un avocat/juriste, a fait dj plus cher.
Ensuite, il faut ventuellement faire des demandes de prt  une banque, donc valuer la rentabilit du projet, faire une tude de march, faire des bilans comptables prvisionnel  prsenter aux banquiers, prvoir le budget marketing/communication etc, cela fait galement pas mal de charge supplmentaire avant de commencer la chose.

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Tu parles de connexion simultanes ou de session simultanes ? 
> C'est totalement diffrent car 100.000 tlchargement simultans de fichier vaguement diffrent  100ko/s sur un mme serveur, a rame, que ce soit en cache ou non.
> 
> Et tu ne fais aucune sauvegarde des disques si j'ai bien compris ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a des dtournement possibles que lgalement, ils ont le droit.
> 
> ...


Ce n'est pas en tout cas le prix qu'on me facture pour ce boulot! Et je n'ai que deux semaines pour le faire (apache + listener de scurit)!
Apache gre les connections avant le  load balancing ! Tous les autres processus ne font que perdre du temps!

 je peux te donner aussi des nom des socits qui te fournissent les serveurs de fichiers pour moins de 10000euros! J'ai aussi des adresses d'avocats qui te fais les contrats types  2000euro! (une recherche sur google te donnne les mmes info).

Si j'ai des contacts avec les  artistes, j'aurrais tous fais en moins d'un mois, (sauf crer l'association)

----------


## Mat.M

> c'est cher un disque dur. le pipeau c'est gratuit...


 :8O:  ???
Un serveur de tlchargement c'est pas le petit PC avec le petit disque dur que tu vas acheter chez un assembleur asiatique en face de chez Surcouf  Paris.
Il te faut un serveur avec des disques monts en RAID avec tolrance de panne et du matriel comme a a coute.
Et puis comme le dit Millie il y a des tas de procdures  suivre si le matriel n'est pas onreux il faut du personnel pour la gestion des serveurs




> droit d'accs en lecture pour le groupe et un simple apache scuris (gratuit) suffit!


Les socits de tlchargement de musique en ligne ont des logiciels propritaires ( genre i Tune d'Apple ) et Apache me semble-t-il n'est pas suffisant pour cela.
Il faut un serveur d'application qui supporte des applis Java ou .NET.




> apache le met en cache et marche jusqu'au centaine de milliers de connection en mme temps! Tout bon administrateur met les fichiers static en cache de cette faon...


 Attention c'est valable pour des fichier html ou des pages web dynamiques mais pour des tlchargements ?
 :8O: 
Comme le dit Millie si tu as 100000 tlchargements simultans a risque de prendre pas mal de bande-passante.



> pas de sauvegarde, tout en lecture seule pour le groupe sauf les cd initiaux.
> gestion par rpertoire. une base en postgres pour les recherches avances.
> 
> !


Et quand est-il du streaming ? Tu n'as pas rpondu  cette question

----------


## zaventem

> je peux te donner aussi des nom des socits qui te fournissent les serveurs de fichiers pour moins de 10000euros! J'ai aussi des adresses d'avocats qui te fais les contrats types  2000euro! (une recherche sur google te donnne les mmes info).


Sauf qu'on ne parle pas ici d'un serveur de fichiers mais d'une plateforme e-commerce internationale de produits dmatrialiss.

----------


## Jidefix

Bonjour,
je voudrais juste me demander si a



> Le stockage de notre catalogue numrique (3 millions de titres) nous a cot plusieurs centaines de milliers d'euros. Et nous reversons 70 % des ventes aux ayants droits. Au final, nous sommes tout juste  l'quilibre


ne serait pas justifi par a:



> 95 % des titres musicaux tlchargs sur Internet le sont de faon illgale


Parce que bon forcment si tu met au point une plate-forme qui n'est pas utilise quels que soient les couts, tu fera jamais de bnfice!
Je veux dire: ce qui a cout cher c'est surtout la mise en place, la maintenance c'est chiant mais a se rentabilise  moyen terme si la plate-forme vend bien ses produits.
Encore une fois, aussi faudrait-il mettre un peu en valeur cette plate-forme, combien de gens lambda se disent "tiens j'aime bien cet artiste je vais l'acheter sur itunes plutot qu' la fnac"?

----------


## Matthieu2000

si tu veux des prix
http://www.touslesprix.com/achat-serveur-fichier.htm
avec 3million de fichiers un petit disque dur suffit!
Serveur d'application : tomcat (gratuit)

Comme je l'ai dit, tous tes appels passent par apache! N'importe quel logiciel propritaire ne fait que retarder le tlchargement.
Les mp3 et autres fichiers ne sont que des fichiers statiques! Ce n'est pas de la vido direct ni webcam!
Pour la bande passante c'est au 20M0(client) pour des fichiers de 1KO  1M0 est facilement supportable!
Le serveur une fois lanc, c'est fini! 

Le stream est un flux comme une autre, quel est ton problme? lire un fichier? renvoy le flux vers le service?

----------


## Mat.M

> Sauf qu'on ne parle pas ici d'un serveur de fichiers mais d'une plateforme e-commerce internationale de produits dmatrialiss.


Aah tu me rassures  ::lol::  c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait qu'Apache c'est plutot en principe un serveur de fichier  :;): 




> Comme je l'ai dit, tous tes appels passent par apache! N'importe quel logiciel propritaire ne fait que retarder le tlchargement.


 ::koi::  je sais bien qu'un logiciel propritaire ne fait que retarder le tlchargement .
Mais tu est oblig d'avoir un logiciel propritaire ne serait-ce que pour grer les DRM comme le dit Millie !
Sinon c'est un site de warez que tu veux faire  ::aie::

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Mais tu est oblig d'avoir un logiciel propritaire ne serait-ce que pour grer les DRM comme le dit Millie !


pourquoi oblig? Qu'est qui te manque comme logiciel?

----------


## Mat.M

> si tu veux des prix
> http://www.touslesprix.com/achat-serveur-fichier.htm
> avec 3million de fichiers un petit disque dur suffit!
> Serveur d'application : tomcat (gratuit)
> ?


euuh justement je crois que tu te contredis : un PoweVault ML6030 Dell c'est 50000 euros  :8O:

----------


## Matthieu2000

> euuh justement je crois que tu te contredis : un PoweVault ML6030 Dell c'est 50000 euros


Est ce que tu prends souvent ta limousine avec chauffeur pour acheter ta baguette?
Tu peux choisir d'autre que les plus cher, non?

Je reconnais que j'aurais du mettre rueducommerce...

----------


## Mat.M

> pourquoi oblig? Qu'est qui te manque comme logiciel?


1-Tu est oblig de mettre des DRM c.a.d des traces numriques parce qu'il y a des droits sur les fichiers musicaux ce que nombre de personne essayent pourtant de contredire..
2-pour grer ces traces numriques il faut passer par des solutions propritaires comme notamment avec Microsoft par exemple.
Je crois qu'ils proposent un Window Media Server.
Tu prends par exemple ITune d'Apple en fait c'est verrouill me semble-t-il.
Tu ne peux pas changer librement les fichiers medias.
Si tu ne fais pas cela c'est que tu fais un site d'changes pirates.
Libre  toi de le faire

----------


## Matthieu2000

> 1-Tu est oblig de mettre des DRM c.a.d des traces numriques parce qu'il y a des droits sur les fichiers musicaux ce que nombre de personne essayent pourtant de contredire..
> 2-pour grer ces traces numriques il faut passer par des solutions propritaires comme notamment avec Microsoft par exemple.
> Je crois qu'ils proposent un Window Media Server.
> Tu prends par exemple ITune d'Apple en fait c'est verrouill me semble-t-il.
> Tu ne peux pas changer librement les fichiers medias.
> Si tu ne fais pas cela c'est que tu fais un site d'changes pirates.
> Libre  toi de le faire


1) dont moi! Aucun qualit/ prix! 

On a aussi essay de crypt, mettre des certificats qui ne font que leur musique n'est pas portable et peu vendable...

----------


## Jidefix

> 1-Tu est oblig de mettre des DRM c.a.d des traces numriques parce qu'il y a des droits sur les fichiers musicaux ce que nombre de personne essayent pourtant de contredire..
> 2-pour grer ces traces numriques il faut passer par des solutions propritaires comme notamment avec Microsoft par exemple.
> Je crois qu'ils proposent un Window Media Server.
> Tu prends par exemple ITune d'Apple en fait c'est verrouill me semble-t-il.
> Tu ne peux pas changer librement les fichiers medias.
> Si tu ne fais pas cela c'est que tu fais un site d'changes pirates.
> Libre  toi de le faire


Il me semble que les plate-formes renoncent toutes aux DRM l'une aprs l'autre, apparemment c'est mme pour a qu'iTunes a du monter ses prix sur demande des majors.

----------


## Yazoo70

Ben les DRM c'est pas ce type de protection qui  entrain la vente de CD audio dans le commerce qui n'taient mme plus lisible parceque trop protgs??

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Ben les DRM c'est pas ce type de protection qui  entrain la vente de CD audio dans le commerce qui n'taient mme plus lisible parceque trop protgs??


C'est surtout li au DVD, o les films sont li au zne. Que la scurit esttellement bien que tous les rparateurs de lecteurs DVD savent comment la faire sauter...

pour la musique c'est "dpass"
http://standblog.org/blog/post/2009/...RM-dans-iTunes

Les DRM est surtout le monopole de microsoft!

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Si tu ne fais pas cela c'est que tu fais un site d'changes pirates.


Est ce que tu travailles pour Microsoft?

----------


## Mat.M

> Est ce que tu travailles pour Microsoft?


Oui j'ai les adresses IP de tous les mdisants  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 
Non j'ai parl de ces techs Microsoft parce que j'avais fait un petite runion d'information dans les locaux de Microsoft  la Dfense

----------


## Acropole

Bonjour,

Je commencerai par cette citation de Confucius :
" Plutt que te donner du poisson, je prfre t'apprendre  pcher".

Phrase d'une grande sagesse qui dnote un grand respect de soi et des autres.

Le piratage, c'est le contraire.

Les pirates prfrent que les autres aillent pcher et leur ramener le poisson, le journal et les pantoufles tout en restant le cul viss sur leur fauteuil plutt que de mriter le poisson qu'ils mangent.

Ils ne sont pas contre la socit de consommation, ils en sont boulimiques.

Ils ne sont pas contre le capitalisme qui serait l'exploitation de l'Homme par l'Homme, ils SONT l'exploitation de l'Homme par l'Homme. Ils ne veulent rien donner ni faire en change des services et produits qu'ils convoitent.
Ils se foutent de l'galit, de l'quit et du respect d'autrui, car dans une socit quitable, lorsqu'on prend quelque chose on donne autre chose en change. C'est du donnant donnant. De l'galit.

Ils font ce qu'ils trouveraient intolrable qu'on leur fasse : il ne veulent pas payer pour le travail des autres, tandis qu'ils pousseraient des cris d'orfraie si on leur demandait de bosser sans tre pay.

D'ailleurs que tout ceux qui pensent que le piratage est une bonne chose aillent voir leur patron ds aujourd'hui pour lui dire qu'ils ne veulent plus tres pays !
L ils iront jusqu'au bout de leurs ides au lieu d'tre hypocrites, menteurs et voleurs.

Quand  ceux qui ne veulent pas payer pour de la "merde". Si c'est de la merde, pourquoi vous emmerder  tlcharger et couter de la musique de merde ?

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je commencerai par cette citation de Confucius :
> " Plutt que te donner du poisson, je prfre t'apprendre  pcher".
> 
> Phrase d'une grande sagesse qui dnote un grand respect de soi et des autres.
> 
> Le piratage, c'est le contraire.
> 
> ...


Merci d'avoir donner la rponse typique  la question .
Peux tu me dire maintenant combien de sous va tu dpenser pour trouver la personne qui tlcharge et comment la trouver (ip n'est pas fiable) et lui prendre tout son salaire?

Ce que HAPODI prvoit



> ...Il revient  chaque individu la charge de la preuve qu'il respecte la loi...


Dans le cas d'un vrai piratage, l'innocence va perdre son salaire avec ta mentalit!


Mat.M -> idem les ip ne sont pas fiable...

----------


## Escoba

> Merci d'avoir donner la rponse typique  la question .
> Peux tu me dire maintenant combien de sous va tu dpenser pour trouver la personne qui tlcharge et comment la trouver (ip n'est pas fiable) et lui prendre tout son salaire?
> 
> Mat.M -> idem les ip ne sont pas fiable...


Ha bon sans blague !!!!!!! Merte alors  ::mouarf:: 
Peut-tre  partir des MAC adresses????
Ha non, je suis bte ce n'est pas fiable non plus

----------


## SirDarken

[Petit troll]
Ah bah au vu de ta citation Acropole, les artistes n'ont qua m'apprendre  faire ce qu'ils font, plutot que de fourguer leurs crations
[/Petit troll]

Tu dit que si c'est de la merde, on n'a qua pas le tlcharger, mais trs cher c'est le cas, le problme c'est que les majors accusent le tlchargement comme responsable de la baisse des ventes, alors que ce n'est aucunement prouver, et que quand on rflechit un peu on ce rend compte, que la chose qui  le plus baisse c'est le pouvoir d'achat des francais, et donc leur potentiel d'achat.

Tlchargement ou pas, je suis pas sur que les ventes regrimperont dans le contexte actuel,mais ca personne ne veux l'entendre.
Puis mme sans Internet la copie de CD march trs fort dans les lyces/entreprises donc l'accus de tout je ne suis pas sur j'aimerai voir de vrais tudes pour me prononc.

Aprs je me permet un petit calcul rapide
Salaire de base 8000Frcs , prix d'une vhs 50-75Frcs
Le rapport est donc 1/160 au minimum du salaire
 75Frcs ca donne 1/120 du salaire
 100Frcs ca donne 1/80 du salaire

Salaire de base actuel 1000 prix d'un cd 20 DVD 20-30
Le rapport est donc 1/50 au minimum  du salaire

Rien qu'avec cela moi ca m'explique pour mon portefeuille la baisse de ma consommation de produit "culturel".

Mais bon je ne suis qu'un mchant pirate, en faite je sais pas car je tlcharge mme pas on me refile ce que je veux voir pour me faire un avis avant un ventuel achat, car je doit beaucoup plus rflechir sur l'investissement qu'avant.

----------


## Marco46

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je commencerai par cette citation de Confucius :
> " Plutt que te donner du poisson, je prfre t'apprendre  pcher".
> 
> Phrase d'une grande sagesse qui dnote un grand respect de soi et des autres.
> 
> Le piratage, c'est le contraire.
> 
> ...


Et pour les gens qui n'ont pas les moyens de se "payer" la culture ?

En quoi le "piratage" de ces uvres sur les rseaux P2P est-il nfaste aux artistes ?

----------


## lper

> Et pour les gens qui n'ont pas les moyens de se "payer" la culture ?


On a les moyens de se payer un pc et pas la culture ?
Comme tu disais avant, j'ai les larmes dans les yeux.. ::roll:: 




> En quoi le "piratage" de ces uvres sur les rseaux P2P est-il nfaste aux artistes ?


Demande aux artistes, tu comprendras peut-tre.

----------


## gmotw

> [le problme c'est que les majors accusent le tlchargement comme responsable de la baisse des ventes, alors que ce n'est aucunement prouver, et que quand on rflechit un peu on ce rend compte, que la chose qui  le plus baisse c'est le pouvoir d'achat des francais, et donc leur potentiel d'achat.


En fait, ce sont les ventes avec support (CD, DVD) qui ont baiss. Les ventes par tlchargement lgal ont augment de manire trs consquente et on ne le dit pas assez (rappelez-vous de la raison de la grve des scnaristes aux States).

C'est un peu comme un ptissier qui  l'origine ne vend que des clairs au chocolat. Les ventes fonctionnent bien. Un jour, il dcide de faire aussi des clairs au caf. Est-ce qu'il a raison de se plaindre parce qu'il vend de moins en moins d'clairs au chocolat?

----------


## Acropole

Je fais partis de ces personnes qui ont un bas salaire : 700 net par mois.
Quand je peux pas me payer un truc, j'attend.
J'ai achet mon dernier PC il y'a bientt 5 ans. Je viens d'en acheter un  1600. Ca fait mal au cul, mais dans la vie il faut faire des choix. De plus il restera au top pour au moins deux  trois ans avant d'avoir vraiment besoin de changer une pice. J'en rachterais probablement pas un nouveau avant 4 ou 5 ans.
Rcemment j'ai achet Mass Effect pour 9.99 sur une boutique en ligne, alors qu'ailleurs il est  50. J'attend encore pour acheter des jeux sortis il y'a deux ans.
Et effectivement, quand on  les moyens de se payer un PC, un connection internet, un iPod, l'abonnement pour le tlphone portable et cie, on  pas  se pleindre... L aussi il faut faire des choix. J'ai pas de portable, a coute cher et a sert  rien.
Quand  l'histoire du pouvoir d'achat qui diminue, a n'a rien  voir. C'est certe un problme mais pas une excuse.

----------


## Immobilis

> Je fais partis de ces personnes qui ont un bas salaire : 700 net par mois.
> Quand je peux pas me payer un truc, j'attend.


Respect...

----------


## Jipt

Respect aussi (j'ai connu pire).

Du coup par curiosit j'ai suivi le lien de la signature, et donc juste un mot off topic : 


> ... plus complet et mieux dfinit, ... Abysse 1 : Mtal Hurlant ... Elle serra toffes de divers dtails ... au fur et  mesure que la modlisation...


a sera tellement plus joli,  :;):

----------


## SirDarken

Je ne parle pas du pouvoir d'achat comme une excuse aux tlchargements, mais comme un raison  la baisse des ventes.

En plus dans ton cas tu est l'exemple mme du consommateur  cibler, tu as fait le choix d'avoir un PC et le net.
L'achat d'un CD (qui est cher reconnaissons le) n'est pas rentable pour toi, vu la dure de vie du support ect.
Parcontre un format numrique dont le prix serai rduit vu l'exploitation et distribution rduite, serai un choix judicieux, hors ca n'existe pas, tout du moins correctement.

Le problme est l pour moi l'absence d'offre alors que la demande est trs prsente c'est la premire fois que je voie cela, c'est mme un comble pour une industrie de pas prendre la nouvelle demande.

Aprs attention je ne prone pas le tlchargement, et je ne le justifie pas non plus, je dtail juste ce que je trouve normal ou pas sur les arguments prononc pour cette loi idiote.

Seulement on a moins d'argent et on veux nous vendre des supports chers (sans justification technique), et vieux (les CDs  l'heure du numrique bof).
Ca peut pas aller.

Aprs faut aussi reconnaitre que les maisons de disque sont carment allum, j'ai pris y'as plus d'un an une petite vido pour ma guilde sous Wow, et en bande son j'ai utilis (malheur  moi) un titre de Nightwish (dont j'ai le CD hein), je cite mme le titre l'album en fin de vido, manire de dire si le son te plait bah tu sais lequel c'est.
Et bien ma vido fut retir et le son enlev suite  une plainte de la WMG pour l'utilisation non authoris.

Alors certe c'est vrai j'ai pas l'authorisation, mais quand mme ca ma grandement choqu que pour une vido juste pour le fun on en fasse tout une montage d'autant que la musique tait accesoire mais on me reprendra plus et ca me permet aujourd'hui de ne plus acheter de CD de WMG car je dteste les cons, donc faut pas s'tonner de la haine de certains envers les diteurs.

Ils sont un pied dans la tombe par leurs fautes, et tentent de manger un dernier bout avant de mourrir, c'est tout.
Moi cette loi je sais comment la tuer, ds qu'elle sort je ne consommerai plus de mdia lgaux (ni illgaux je vous rassure).
Et en faisant tous pareil dans 2 ans les diteurs non payeront pour qu'on coute leurs artistes.

(Pour ceux trouvant cela morose, sachez qu'il existe pleins de choses  faire dehors, ou bien trouvez-vous un jardin et planter des patates au moins il vous restera de quoi manger).

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Et effectivement, quand on  les moyens de se payer un PC, un connection internet, un iPod, l'abonnement pour le tlphone portable et cie, on  pas  se pleindre... L aussi il faut faire des choix. J'ai pas de portable, a coute cher et a sert  rien.
> .


Ceux qui tlchargent, c'est des gamins de 12 ans qui ont 5euro d'argent de poche!
Le problme est de trouv  le vrai pirate! Celui qui pique le rseau des autres. le wifi par exemple peut tre pirat en un mois (changer vos mots de passes tous les semaines...).

----------


## Acropole

> Ceux qui tlchargent, c'est des gamins de 12 ans qui ont 5euro d'argent de poche!


Ca j'y crois pas dutout. Je connais de nombreuses personnes autour de moi, ayant la trentaine, et qui tlchargent.
Certes c'est une habitude nouvelle, mais pas tant que a.




> Le problme est de trouv le vrai pirate! Celui qui pique le rseau des autres. le wifi par exemple peut tre pirat en un mois (changer vos mots de passes tous les semaines...).


C'est un autre aspect du piratage. Je ne crois aps que la question de dpart le concerne mais je suis d'accord avec toi qu'il faut aussi lutter contre celui l. Je ne crois pas que qui que ce soit ne le veuille pas, c'est  mettre dans le mme lot que les backdoors (pas celles de Jim Morisson)  mon avis. Et l je crois qu'il y'a beaucoup plus d'unanimit.

@SirDarken

C'est vrais que le pouvoir d'achat semble diminuer (en fait, surtout pour les produits de base derne nourriture, mais il augemente pour d'autre produits genre le hi-tech (ecrans plasma etc...))
Ce n'est un problme que si on considre la socit de consomation comme vitale. Ce qui n'est pas mon cas. (a condition que le pouvoir d'achat ne passe pas en dessous du cot des frais vitaux).

Je voudrais aussi qu'on vite de confondre loisir et culture.
Darwin, Einstein, Freud, les mathmatiques, la biologie, c'est de la culture, et aussi les grands auteurs et philosophes.
Cline Dion, Bienvenue chez les chti, la star acadmie, ce sont des loisirs.
L'accs  la culture vient,  mon sens, juste aprs les besoins vitaux (manger, s'abriter...), mais bien avant les loisirs.
Bref, la culture (ou vrit)  est un droit, les loisirs sont un luxe (plus ou moins luxueux selon le cas).

----------


## Matthieu2000

> ..
> C'est un autre aspect du piratage.


???
Un vrai pirate de chez les pirates, et il n'y a plus de lutte??

----------


## GrandFather

> Je voudrais aussi qu'on vite de confondre loisir et culture.


Tu voulais peut-tre parler de divertissement plutt que de loisir ? Quoi qu'il en soit, ta notion de la culture est un petit peu restrictive si elle oppose culture populaire et culture artistique  la culture scientifique, par exemple.

Et c'est quelqu'un qui lit de la philosophie et qui est incapable de citer un seul chanteur de la Star ac' qui l'affirme.  :;):

----------


## Acropole

> Tu voulais peut-tre parler de divertissement plutt que de loisir ? Quoi qu'il en soit, ta notion de la culture est un petit peu restrictive si elle oppose culture populaire et culture artistique  la culture scientifique, par exemple.
> 
> Et c'est quelqu'un qui lit de la philosophie et qui est incapable de citer un seul chanteur de la Star ac' qui l'affirme.


En fait je pense qu'on voit mieux la diffrence si on compare une personne qui ne peut pas accder  la star ac  une personne qui ne peut pas accder  l'apprentissage de l'crit.
On voit qu'il y'a un foss immense entre la ncessit de l'un et de l'autre.

Ou alors, pour parler prog.
Tout le monde  le droit d'apprendre le C++, mais tout le monde n'a pas le droit de lire le code source d'une application ou de l'utiliser :p

----------


## SirDarken

C'est notre ministre qui parle de culture, en citant notament vouloir par cette loi, garantir la "diversit culturel", pour une fois que j'coute ce qu'elle dit :p

Aprs oui je comprend ce que tu veux dire Acropole, mais si on ce base de cette faon, nous n'auront plus grand chose.
Chaque chose  plus ou moins de "vitalibit" suivant le cas de figure.

Exemple une voiture est vital pour une personne entour de 20km de champs, alors que pour une personne en centre-ville travaillant  500m de son travail non.

Aprs vis  vis de la musique/film/ect j'aimerai quand mme te faire part d'un de mes ressenti, pour cette culture (et non loisirs) il y a facteur d'intgration social, et on ne peut le nier.
Je me suis longtemps ferm les yeux  l'poque du lyce en sortant  qui veux l'entendre que l'histoire ca me servirai  rien, et que je voyai pas pourquoi la date de la mort de bidule avait un intrt.

Je me rend compte aujourd'hui en allant chez les clients ou bien en parlant  mes collgues l'norme manque culturel que j'ai  ce niveau, donc pour moi la musique, les films ce sont de la culture, comme la go et l'histoire que j'ai boud plus jeune.

Sort devant la machine  caf que tu connais pas Coco Chanel alors que le film sort, tu passera pour le derniers des cons.
Parcontre si tu sort que tu sais pas jouer au golf, on pire on t'invite  l'initiation.
Voila pour moi la diffrence Loisirs/Cultures.

[HS]
D'ailleurs on parlai de musique, et j'estime pas que StarAc en soit, c'est plutot un coup marketing, comme les musiques de l't.
[/HS]

----------


## GrandFather

> En fait je pense qu'on voit mieux la diffrence si on compare une personne qui ne peut pas accder  la star ac  une personne qui ne peut pas accder  l'apprentissage de l'crit. On voit qu'il y'a un foss immense entre la ncessit de l'un et de l'autre.


Evidemment, l'absence d'accs  la culture passant par l'crit sera plus handicapante socialement, mais bon, c'est un peu de la rhtorique : a revient  demander si on prfre une petite secousse lectrique  se faire arracher un oeil. Le choix est certes vite fait, en attendant a ne change rien au fait que la secousse lectrique provoque une douleur.  :;):

----------


## Immobilis

> Je voudrais aussi qu'on vite de confondre loisir et culture.
> Darwin, Einstein, Freud, les mathmatiques, la biologie, c'est de la culture, et aussi les grands auteurs et philosophes.
> Cline Dion, Bienvenue chez les chti, la star acadmie, ce sont des loisirs.


+1



> L'accs  la culture vient,  mon sens, juste aprs les besoins vitaux (manger, s'abriter...), mais bien avant les loisirs.
> Bref, la culture (ou vrit)  est un droit, les loisirs sont un luxe (plus ou moins luxueux selon le cas).


Le plaisir (pas seulement sous la couette), la joie (et oui, on peut prouver de la joie en coutant Cline Dion) c'est vital. Sinon, on est des zombies. Aprs qu'est-ce qui est plus fondamental: le plaisir d'tre parmis les siens et de se satisfaire de besoin simple mais vrai, ou savoir que trucmuche a gagn la star ac'?

Perso, a m'a fait plaisir de me payer "HAWX" (mme si le jeu en ligne fonctionne pas ::evilred:: )

----------


## maxim_um

Salut tout le monde.

Vu la taille de la discussion, je n'en ai lu qu'une petite partie. Ainsi je me contente de donner simplement mon avis en ce qui concerne la question:




> La lutte contre la copie d'oeuvre protge par les droits d'auteur est-elle lgitime?


Et bien, je rpondrais tout simplement que c'est une question bte. Mais peut-tre pas aussi bte que a tant donn que tout le monde n'est pas unanime sur la rponse. Au quel cas je rpondrais aux dtracteurs, comme ils ne le savent pas, qu'une uvre est le fruit d'un travail et que tout travail mrite salaire. a fait clich, mais personne ne dira le contraire. Cela dit, a ne veut pas dire que je cautionne tout ce qui se fait. En effet, je trouve tout  fait scandaleux que (en France) 12 fichiers mp3 coutent aussi cher qu'un CD 12 titres.

----------


## Acropole

Je me suis peut tre mal exprim.

L'europe  vot une loi faisant de l'accs  internet un droit fondamental, au mme titre que d'autres inscrits dans la dclaration des droits de l'homme.
Je trouve a excessif. Surtout quand certains tendent cette ide de fondement au tlchargement de la musique parce qu'elle est trop chre.

1 - Elle serra toujours trop chre pour quelqu'un. Mme gratuite, il faut avoir un ordinateur et une connexion internet pour la tlcharger.

2 - Je ne crois pas qu'couter le dernier tube  la mode ou voir le dernier film soit fondamental. Passer pour un con  la machine a caf pour a, excuse moi SirDarken, mais je trouve que ceux qui t'on pris pour un con sont plutt bas de plafond, et tu te laisse emporter par leur logique. Justement on discutait de films au boulot aujourd'hui et je me faisait un plaisir d'taler ma culture cinmatographique en parlant par exemple d'Ernest Brognine ou de John Carpenter... 
Le mpris de l'ignorance dans ce domaine n'a aucun sens. C'est absurde. Personne n'a toute la culture et aucune culture en vaut plus qu'une autre, _parce que ce n'est pas de la culture mais du loisir ou du divertissement_.

Bref, on  droit au loisirs, et je n'imagine pas une socit dmocratique qui l'interdirait. Mais ce n'est pas parce qu'on y a droit qu'on peut tout se permettre pour y accder. Le savoir doit tre gratuit et accssible  tous sans limite, pour les loisirs la limite est dans le porte feuille.

Vouloir tout, tout de suite, sans restriction et sans se soucier des consquences pour les ayants droits est totalement puril. J'utilise ce mot vraiment dans le sens premier, c'est une attitude d'enfant gt qui doit encore apprendre que le monde ne tourne pas autour de ses envies et qu'il faut accepter de faire des consssions. Consssions qui sont vcues comme des sacrifice, c'est  dire comme une douleur, un manque presque adicitif. C'est plutt triste comme personnalit.

En tous cas, je crois que la meilleure rponse se trouve dans l'ducation. Les sanctions pnales ne rsoudrons pas grand chose tant que la majorit ne comprendra pas la notion de proprit des autres et que la dmocratie, ce n'est pas le laxisme, elle est aussi faite de rgles et d'interdits. Le seul systme qui ne possde pas de rgle c'est l'anarchie, et ce n'est pas plus souhaitable que le faschisme.
Quand on vit en socit il faut accepter des limites qui permettent  chacun de vivre au mieux, et non pas de vivre comme on veut sans aucune limite. Ne serais-ce que pour a, la musqiue ne doit jamais tre gratuite, mais au moins payante par une somme symbolique.

Enfin,  entendre certaines ractions ici ou ailleurs, on dirait qu'il n'existe pas de site de tlchargement lgal et payant de musique. Ca existe pour les jeux vidos (y'en  pleins, google donne un paquet de rsultats). Pourquoi a ne perce pas dans la musique ?
C'est peut tre encore trop cher, les majors veulent peut tre pas y passer, ou les habitudes de piratage sont dj trop encres. Ou alors un peu des trois.
Mais de toutes faons, vu tout ce que tlchargent certains, mme si c'est pas cher  l'unit, a leur ferrait des sommes normes tous les mois et ils continueront  tlcharger.

----------


## Marco46

> Bref, on  droit au loisirs, et je n'imagine pas une socit dmocratique qui l'interdirait. Mais ce n'est pas parce qu'on y a droit qu'on peut tout se permettre pour y accder. Le savoir doit tre gratuit et accssible  tous sans limite, pour les loisirs la limite est dans le porte feuille.


Il n' y a pas que la musique et les films. Personnellement, mon utilisation de la mule se limite  la recherche de vieux films et essentiellement  des documentaires. Je laisse ma mule 24/24 pour que les gens aient accs  ces films.

Par exemple, Network de Sidney Lumet, celui l je suis hallucin de voir les pays d'origine des tlchargements. Je l'ai en version anglaise sous-titre anglais. Ya pas eu moyen de le trouver sous-titr en FR directement mme doubl. 
Et bien du coup ya des gens du monde entier qui tlchargent  partir de ma machine, Chili, Brsil, Chine, Japon, Maroc, etc ...

*Je trouve a gnial.*

Et il s'agit bel et bien de savoir et pas de loisir. Et pourtant ce n'est qu'un film.

La frontire n'est pas aussi nette que tu veux bien le dire, a dpends compltement de la lecture que l'on peut avoir de telle ou telle uvre.

Par exemple Matrix, on peut avoir une lecture film d'action, comme on peut avoir une lecture philosophique. Pour quiconque c'est dj intress  la Philo de manire suffisamment profonde, c'est dingue  quel point ce film concentre tout une srie de concepts dvelopps par diffrents philosophes.
a aussi pour moi c'est du savoir.


Donc pour finir, tu dis le savoir gratuit et sans limite, moi je dirais plutt l'information gratuite (mme si elle ne l'est pas en vrit) et *sans limite*.

----------


## Matthieu2000

Et les blagues, doit on payer les droits d'auteur aussi?

----------


## Yazoo70

> Et les blagues, doit on payer les droits d'auteur aussi?


Ouai.
Et d'ailleur fait gaffe sur le sarcasme i faut payer aussi :p

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Ouai.
> Et d'ailleur fait gaffe sur le sarcasme i faut payer aussi :p


J'aurais pu faire mieux : mettre des droits d'auteur sur le Kama Sutra/les techniques respiratoire...comme a j'aurais le droit de vie et de mort sur tout le monde  ::aie::

----------


## Acropole

Tu confond l'ide et le contenant Marco46.
La philosophie est gratuite, un livre de philosophie est payant.
D'ailleurs il n'y a pas de droits d'auteurs sur les ides.

Mais je repose la question  ceux qui sont pour le piratage.
Quand allez vous dire  votre patron que vous souhaitez bosser gratuitement ? (ou  vos clients si vous tes votre propre patron)

----------


## GrandFather

> L'europe  vot une loi faisant de l'accs  internet un droit fondamental, au mme titre que d'autres inscrits dans la dclaration des droits de l'homme. Je trouve a excessif.


Je ne pense pas que a le soit, au contraire. Internet est devenu la source majeure d'information, les mdias  traditionnels  - presse papier, radio, tlvision - tant en chute libre (la tlvision rsiste bien, mais comme elle passe de plus en plus par Internet...). On peut le dplorer ou non, le fait est que Internet est devenu _techniquement_ un des piliers de la dmocratie moderne, l'accs  l'information au sens large, avec tous les risques et les avantages que a comporte. Ca dpasse donc le seul cadre de l'accs  la culture et au divertissement, et c'est ce que le parlement europen a voulu acter. Dans le mme temps, il a aussi indiqu que ce n'tait pas un lieu de non-droit et que la proprit intellectuelle devait y tre respecte. Ceux qui s'appuieraient sur ce texte pour justifier le piratage ne l'ont donc vraisemblablement pas bien lu... Dans ce contexte, la lutte contre le piratage est lgitime, mais elle ne justifie pas une restriction d'accs  Internet.

La controverse culture/divertissement est assez strile ; ce qui tait parfois considr hier comme  vulgaire  ou relevant du pur divertissement est devenu aujourd'hui lment du patrimoine culturel commun (la BD par exemple), on est sur des notions trs difficiles  dfinir donc impossibles  dissocier des jugements de valeur.

----------


## SirDarken

> Tu confond l'ide et le contenant Marco46.
> La philosophie est gratuite, un livre de philosophie est payant.
> D'ailleurs il n'y a pas de droits d'auteurs sur les ides.
> 
> Mais je repose la question  ceux qui sont pour le piratage.
> Quand allez vous dire  votre patron que vous souhaitez bosser gratuitement ? (ou  vos clients si vous tes votre propre patron)


Je suis pas pour le piratage, mais je lui dirai cela, quand lui arretera de me justifier la non augmentation de mon salaire pour cause de crise, alors que je peux pas soufler entre les projets. ::mouarf:: 

Nous sommes pas pour le tlchargement, mais contre la coupure d'Internet sur un principe et une accusation infond, et surtout infondable.

Beaucoup de solutions/ides on taient propos, mais aucune  t prise en compte.
Les pirates sont des voyous, les diteurs aussi, et trouver un accord entre voyous, ca vas tre dur.

----------


## Marco46

> D'ailleurs il n'y a pas de droits d'auteurs sur les ides.


Mais bien sr que si se sont les brevets.




> Tu confond l'ide et le contenant Marco46.
> La philosophie est gratuite, un livre de philosophie est payant.


Tu as raison mais comme pour transiter toutes les ides doivent passer par un support il y a un frein physique  la diffusion des ides. Ce frein explose quasi-totalement avec Internet (en dehors du prix du PC, de la connexion et du jus).
C'est une rvolution dans le monde des ides (la circulation des ides entre les hommes sur la plante je veux dire ... Ou encore l'idosphre, ou le rseau social humain, c'est comme vous voulez c'est la mme ide :p) qui est comparable  la dcouverte du feu dans le monde physique. Un changement de paradigme.

La question  se poser n'est donc pas comment limiter la contrefaon en bridant ce nouvel outil, mais comment rmunrer les auteurs avec ces nouvelles rgles de fonctionnement. Toutes les personnes qui proposent des mesures visant  brider Internet sont  l'ouest de mon point de vue. Elles manquent la question fondamentale, le point le plus important sur ce sujet.

Enfin c'est mon point de vue.

Ah oui, et ton analogie est trs mauvaise, j'ai dj expliqu pourquoi sur d'autres fils (peut tre mme sur celui-ci).

----------


## Immobilis

> Tu as raison mais comme pour transiter toutes les ides doivent passer par un support il y a un frein physique  la diffusion des ides. Ce frein explose quasi-totalement avec Internet (en dehors du prix du PC, de la connexion et du jus).
> C'est une rvolution dans le monde des ides (la circulation des ides entre les hommes sur la plante je veux dire ... Ou encore l'idosphre, ou le rseau social humain, c'est comme vous voulez c'est la mme ide :p) qui est comparable  la dcouverte du feu dans le monde physique. Un changement de paradigme.


Rien n'empeche qui que ce soit de diffuser ses connaissances sur Wikipedia ou Dveloppez ou sa musique sur Jamendo gratuitement. Mais ce n'est pas autoris de copier un mdia (livre, CD, DVD). Diffuser sur le Net une version PDF d'un livre (mme un dition de la Bible) est aussi totalement interdit (de mme qu'en faire des photocopie). CE N'EST PAS A TOI, TU N'AS PAS LE DROIT D'EN DISPOSER  TA CONVENANCE.

----------


## henderson

Je vote "pour" bien videmment puisqu'il s'agit de protger la proprit  deux niveaux distincts :
- la proprit intellectuelle, celle de l'auteur.
- la proprit matrielle, celle du producteur.

Le seul  avoir tout compris, c'est Salvadore Dali, avec son 45T en chocolat ! 
Et a c'est de la "Culture" !
Tout comme "4'33" de John Cage !
Mais a... c'est de l'Art !

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Diffuser sur le Net une version PDF d'un livre (mme un dition de la Bible) est aussi totalement interdit (de mme qu'en faire des photocopie). CE N'EST PAS A TOI, TU N'AS PAS LE DROIT D'EN DISPOSER  TA CONVENANCE.


C'est qui l'auteur de la bible???

----------


## Yazoo70

> C'est qui l'auteur de la bible???


Moi je dirais : Une secte
Mais on vas pas rentrer dans les trucs qui fchent, c'est pas le sujet  ::king::

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Moi je dirais : Une secte
> Mais on vas pas rentrer dans les trucs qui fchent, c'est pas le sujet


C'est  juste que j'ai une version gratuit et le nouveau testament gratuit. Dois je dnoncer ceux qui font le cathchisme pour viter une lourde peine?

----------


## Jidefix

La bible est passe dans le domaine public (je n'ai pas la date exacte, mais il me semble que le copyright n'existait pas  l'poque), de plus il me semble que les ayant-droits sont tous morts depuis un certain temps  ::D: 

En revanche si quelqu'un photocopie la bible il est passible de crime contre la fort amazonienne  :;):

----------


## Immobilis

> La bible est passe dans le domaine public (je n'ai pas la date exacte, mais il me semble que le copyright n'existait pas  l'poque), de plus il me semble que les ayant-droits sont tous morts depuis un certain temps


Faux Archi-Faux, d'aprs le "Da Vinci Code" il existe une descendante de Jsus et Marie. C'est Audrey Tautou!  ::aie:: 



> La bible est passe dans le domaine public (je n'ai pas la date exacte, mais il me semble que le copyright n'existait pas  l'poque), de plus il me semble que les ayant-droits sont tous morts depuis un certain temps 
> 
> En revanche si quelqu'un photocopie la bible il est passible de crime contre la fort amazonienne


 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 
Je parle bien d'une *dition* contemporaine de la Bible. Si vous trouvez l'original, vous pourrez faire des totocopies pas de soucis. :;): 

PFF, a devient n'importe quoi ce post...

----------


## souviron34

*@Acropole*:

Entirement d'accord avec ce que tu dis...

a fait du bien de temps en temps d'entendre quelqu'un avoir le courage et la rflexion..

 ::D: 





> Internet est devenu la source majeure d'information, 
> ..le fait est que Internet est devenu _techniquement_ un des piliers de la dmocratie moderne, l'accs  l'information au sens large, avec tous les risques et les avantages que a comporte.


Et c'est en a que je maintient que c'est de la bien-pensance de (plus ou moins jeunes) politiciens ignares, que certains ici soutiennent parce que l a les arrange, alors qu'ils les brocardent ailleurs...

Oser penser que Internet est devenu un pilier de la dmocratie ou qu'il est aussi fondamental que l'accs  l'eau est une absurdit de socit riche en pleine dconfiture et dcadence (ce qu'effectivement nous sommes).

Que la technologie ait rendu obsolte des lois et des modes de pense ou de distribution, c'est certain. Que l'on accepte l'ide que le fondement de la socit soit modifi par la technologie est absurde... 

Non seulement il suffit de voir (comme dit plus haut) les "jeunes" gnrations et leur illettrisme grandissant, mais l'extrme dpendance de cette socit vis--vis de l'lectricit, et du contrle de multinationales ou d'tats (via les satellites par exemple), on a vu avec la gigantesque panne de NewYork il y a quelques annes o cela mne..

Un sondage effectu l'hiver dernier au Canada disait que 75% des Canadiens taient dprims en vacances si ils n'avaient pas accs au Net ou  leur portable.

Thoriquement, les corps politiques de haut niveau, comme le Parlement Europen, devraient tre proccups du futur de notre socit. Mais l ils suivent btement le prsent... dans la bien-pensance et le jeunisme

Note : finalement, si les jeunes (et moins jeunes) deviennent dprims si ils n'ont plus accs, tant mieux.... Il y aura beaucoup de suicides, on solutionnera le problme du chmage, des retraites, et de l'emploi des sniors.. et peut-tre aussi de la surpopulation et de la faim  :;):  






> Dans le mme temps, il a aussi indiqu que ce n'tait pas un lieu de non-droit et que la proprit intellectuelle devait y tre respecte. Ceux qui s'appuieraient sur ce texte pour justifier le piratage ne l'ont donc vraisemblablement pas bien lu... Dans ce contexte, la lutte contre le piratage est lgitime, mais elle ne justifie pas une restriction d'accs  Internet.


Absolument..






> Rien n'empeche qui que ce soit de diffuser ses connaissances sur Wikipedia ou Dveloppez ou sa musique sur Jamendo gratuitement. Mais ce n'est pas autoris de copier un mdia (livre, CD, DVD). Diffuser sur le Net une version PDF d'un livre (mme un dition de la Bible) est aussi totalement interdit (de mme qu'en faire des photocopie). CE N'EST PAS A TOI, TU N'AS PAS LE DROIT D'EN DISPOSER  TA CONVENANCE.


 ::king::

----------


## Immobilis

@souviron34
Hum tu ne devrais pas retirer la petite note l? Mme en petit ou avec un clin d'oeil c'est un peu trollesque.




> Thoriquement, les corps politiques de haut niveau, comme le Parlement Europen, devraient tre proccups du futur de notre socit. Mais l ils suivent btement le prsent... dans la bien-pensance et le jeunisme


Pas tonnant quand on voit la n2 de la liste de l'UMP!! ::mrgreen::

----------


## millie

> Un sondage effectu l'hiver dernier au Canada disait que 75% des Canadiens taient dprims en vacances si ils n'avaient pas accs au Net ou  leur portable.


Ah oui, c'est sr, je n'ai pas le temps d'tre dprim en vacances, j'en ai pas eu depuis 1 an et demi  ::aie::  Et j'en ai pas eu des non dprimantes depuis 2 ans et demi

----------


## souviron34

> @souviron34
> Hum tu ne devrais pas retirer la petite note l? Mme en petit ou avec un clin d'oeil c'est un peu trollesque.


tu y tiens vraiment ? 

Je peux, mais je considrerais a comme un exemple supplmentaire de bien-pensance  :;): 

(si vous regardez que ce soit Coluche, les extraits des missions de DeChavanne des annes 80, ou des Nuls ou autres, ou Hara Kiri et autres, ou les missions de Michel Polac,  c'tait autrement plus corrosif !!! )

----------


## Immobilis

> tu y tiens vraiment ?


Je veux pas t'obliger, mais en plus tu l'as crit en petit c'est que tu as montr une certaine hsitation  :;): .
J'coute beaucoup "Rire et Chansons" donc j'aime bien cet humour mais bon.

----------


## el_slapper

mmmh, le dbat semble se biaiser par rapport  la loi hadopi.....qui pourtant a son propre fil(et je pense taper assez fort sur cette ignominie dans l'autre fil).

Mais effectivement, nous sommes une socit fragile. Fragile parcequ'hyper dpendante de technologies toujours plus complexes. A Kobe, aprs le tremblement de terre, 2 jours sans approvisionnement et les locaux crevaient la dalle. Ne pas rire, nous avons le mme type d'appros en France.

Hier aprs-midi, ma femme m'a vid du PC pour jouer au SIMS 2. Moralit, j'ai pris ma gamine, on est alls au parc, et on a pass un trs bon moment. On PEUT vivre sans ordinateur, sans internet, tout a. C'est juste qu'on a perdu l'habitude. Je viens d'acurir une voiture qui tourne au biothanol. Eh bien sans internet, j'aurais t infoutu de savoir comment chercher la station la plus proche de chez moi. Nous sommes drogus. Tellement drogus qu'il nous arrive de dfendre le piratage(a m'est arriv, dans mon jeune temps).

----------


## Escoba

J'ai pu lire un peu partout que la nouvelle version de la loi HADOPI allait mettre en oeuvre un systme d'coute du net  :8O: . Ca fait froid dans le dos. Surtout quand on voit les pays qui ont dja mis a en place (Chine). Quand j'entends a, je suis bien content de ne pas vivre en France.

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Thoriquement, les corps politiques de haut niveau, comme le Parlement Europen, devraient tre proccups du futur de notre socit. Mais l ils suivent btement le prsent... dans la bien-pensance et le jeunisme
> 
> Note : finalement, si les jeunes (et moins jeunes) deviennent dprims si ils n'ont plus accs, tant mieux.... Il y aura beaucoup de suicides, on solutionnera le problme du chmage, des retraites, et de l'emploi des sniors.. et peut-tre aussi de la surpopulation et de la faim


C'est beau la politique. Dommages que ces jeunes ne font pas parti des actifs!

----------


## GrandFather

> Que la technologie ait rendu obsolte des lois et des modes de pense ou de distribution, c'est certain. Que l'on accepte l'ide que le fondement de la socit soit modifi par la technologie est absurde...


Et pourtant. L'imprimerie en son temps a boulevers la faon dont les concepts se rpandent, et donc profondment modifi la socit (notamment en propageant les ides de la Renaissance, dont elle a t le moteur). Internet est-il une innovation qui aura la mme porte ? On manque de recul pour l'affirmer mais le potentiel est l, et il y a dj des effets visibles sur la faon dont les gens s'informent. Etant donn qu'il est difficile d'tre un citoyen responsable sans tre inform, alors oui, cela a un rapport avec la dmocratie. Pour le meilleur et pour le pire.



> Non seulement il suffit de voir (comme dit plus haut) les "jeunes" gnrations et leur illettrisme grandissant, mais l'extrme dpendance de cette socit vis--vis de l'lectricit, et du contrle de multinationales ou d'tats (via les satellites par exemple), on a vu avec la gigantesque panne de NewYork il y a quelques annes o cela mne..


Tu n'es pas sans savoir que la bienpensance se nourrit des ides reues et des lieux communs... L'illetrisme en France touche 3.000.000 de personnes, dont 90% ont plus de 35 ans. Le nombre des jeunes de moins de 25 ans souffrant d'illetrisme qui ont quitt le systme ducatif s'leve  150.000 ; c'est trs proccupant, mais aussi  mettre en regard des 700.000 jeunes qui quittent chaque anne le systme ducatif. Quoi qu'il en soit, les causes de l'illetrisme sont complexes et profondes (dficience du systme ducatif, contexte familial dfavorable, etc.) ; si tu as des sources montrant une corrlation entre ces chiffres et un usage accru d'Internet, n'hsite pas  nous en faire part. Sinon, on peut aussi en rester au niveau de la brve de comptoir...

Et oui, la fragilit d'une socit base sur la technologie crot avec sa complexit et ses performances... C'est le sujet d'un des romans de Barjavel,  Ravages , qui dcrit l'tat apocalyptique du monde soumis  un arrt brutal et dfinitif de tout appareil reposant sur l'lectricit. A la fin, il ne reste plus qu'une socit agraire et pastorale dans laquelle la moindre vellit de progrs technologique est punie de mort. Cool...

Dsol pour la digression, je reviens au sujet : la lutte contre le piratage est lgitime, mais elle ne doit pas passer par la coupure d'Internet et ne doit pas dispenser tous les acteurs (dont les majors) de se remettre en question.

----------


## Lyche

> []...la lutte contre le piratage est lgitime, mais elle ne doit pas passer par la coupure d'Internet et ne doit pas dispenser tous les acteurs (dont les majors) de se remettre en question.


J'adhre  100000% !

----------


## sovitec

> Je parle bien d'une *dition* contemporaine de la Bible. Si vous trouvez l'original, vous pourrez faire des totocopies pas de soucis.
> 
> PFF, a devient n'importe quoi ce post...


Le fait que ce soit une dition contemporaine de la bible n'en fait pas une uvre nouvelle, et le texte reste dans le domaine publique. Seule une nouvelle traduction (i.e. dont les auteurs de la traduction sont dcds depuis moins de 70 ans) est protge.

----------


## gmotw

On en revient  la diffrence entre contenu et support.

----------


## BainE

et ben tout ca pour 2 ou 3 menestrels de bas etage.

Mon avis personnel
Non la lutte contre le piratage, telle qu elle est aujourd'hui prsente, ne me parait pas lgitime pour 2 raisons :
- prsomption de culpabilit de l internaute qui ne sait pas que le WEP protege autant qu un preservatif en tissu (ahah les nazes).
- possibilit de requrir a l installation d un spyware gouvernemental.

Alors les petits joueurs de flutiaux sont bien gentils, sont bien mignons, mais ces graves et importantes dcisions sont peut tre lgrement disproportionnes par rapport au sujet (de la musique, un truc pas forcment dsagrable, quoique que, mais en tout cas compltement futile).

Mammouth, onanisme toussa toussa

----------


## Immobilis

> Le fait que ce soit une dition contemporaine de la bible n'en fait pas une uvre nouvelle, et le texte reste dans le domaine publique. Seule une nouvelle traduction (i.e. dont les auteurs de la traduction sont dcds depuis moins de 70 ans) est protge.


C'est pas pour autant que tu as le droit de faire des photocopies de cette edition de la Bible. C'est pas parce que Frre Jacques est dans le domaine publique que tu as le droit de faire des copies de la chanson en te servant d'un CD achet et ensuite de la mettre en tlchargement sur le rzo.



> Alors les petits joueurs de flutiaux sont bien gentils, sont bien mignons, mais ces graves et importantes dcisions sont peut tre lgrement disproportionnes par rapport au sujet (de la musique, un truc pas forcment dsagrable, quoique que, mais en tout cas compltement futile).
> 
> Mammouth, onanisme toussa toussa


La lutte contre le piratage n'a rien  voir avec le projet de loi que tu voques. Y'a un fil pour a...

----------


## Acropole

> On en revient  la diffrence entre contenu et support.


Le contenu comme le support sont des uvre protges. L'une est une uvre physique, l'autre une uvre intellectuelle. Pourquoi la premire serrait lgitimement protge et l'autre scandaleusement protge ?

----------


## Matthieu2000

> C'est pas pour autant que tu as le droit de faire des photocopies de cette edition de la Bible. C'est pas parce que Frre Jacques est dans le domaine publique que tu as le droit de faire des copies de la chanson en te servant d'un CD achet et ensuite de la mettre en tlchargement sur le rzo.
> La lutte contre le piratage n'a rien  voir avec le projet de loi que tu voques. Y'a un fil pour a...


Sois plus prcis alors : quel genre de pirate et de quels droit? Celui qui aborde les bateaux, celui qui cre des virus? 

Parce que la lutte contre le mal, les croisades et compagnies finissent souvent en bain de sang et pillage...

Pour moi une nouvelle dition n'est rien d'autre qu'une copie , une contre faon!

J'ai juste l'impression que le sondage sur Hadopi tant dfavorable, tu change la question pour la rendre populaire....

----------


## Acropole

> J'ai juste l'impression que le sondage sur Hadopi tant dfavorable, tu change la question pour la rendre populaire....


J'ai lu des trucs sur Hadopi qui sont loin d'tre du simple domaine du piratage. On peut trs bien tre contre le piratage et contre Hadopi.
Hadopi  une fcheuse tendance  remettre en cause des droits fondamentaux qui n'ont rien  voir avec le piratage, en plus de faire des propositions inefficaces.
Bref voter non  Hadopi ne signifie pas tre pour le piratage.

----------


## sovitec

> C'est pas pour autant que tu as le droit de faire des photocopies de cette edition de la Bible. C'est pas parce que Frre Jacques est dans le domaine publique que tu as le droit de faire des copies de la chanson en te servant d'un CD achet et ensuite de la mettre en tlchargement sur le rzo.


Perdu, tu as parfaitement le droit de faire des photocopies de cette dition de la bible ! (Sauf cas particulier, par exemple mise en page crative qui peut ouvrir un droit d'auteur). Tu as aussi le droit de passer un OCR et de faire ta propre dition  partir de ce texte et de vendre cette bible rdite.
Pour "Frre Jacques" si l'enregistrement a t fait par un interprte mort depuis plus de 70 ans tu as aussi le droit de copier le CD et de le mettre  disposition de tous le monde. Il a d'ailleurs beaucoup de sites qui proposent des versions numrises d'uvres tombes dans le domaine publique (Wikimdia Commons, books.google.com, Gutemberg...)

----------


## Barsy

> Que la technologie ait rendu obsolte des lois et des modes de pense ou de distribution, c'est certain. Que l'on accepte l'ide que le fondement de la socit soit modifi par la technologie est absurde...


Comme le dit GrandFather, l'imprimerie est l'exemple d'une technologie qui modifie les fondements de notre socit.

J'aimerai ajouter une remarque. Au lyce, mon prof d'histoire avait dit que si les technologies avaient autant volues au cours des deux derniers sicles, c'tait grce  l'volution de la communication. Par exemple, au XVIIIe sicle, une information mettait autant de temps pour traverser la France qu'elle en mettait au temps de l'empire romain. Et tout a pour la simple raison que le moyen de transport le plus rapide tait le cheval et qu'en 2000 ans, il n'avait pas chang.

Et soudain est apparu le chemin de fer, puis l'automobile, l'avion, le tlphone, internet... C'est  dire que le temps pour qu'une information parcoure le globe et pass de plusieurs mois  quelques jours, puis  quelques heures et maintenant  quelques secondes. Un scientifique qui fait une dcouverte peut immdiatement la publier et en faire part  des collgues qui travaillent  l'autre bout du monde.

Il en est de mme pour la dmocratie, comment celle-ci aurait-elle pu exister sans qu'on puisse informer les gens dans l'instant de ce qui se passe dans leur pays.

Ne pas s'apercevoir que la technologie modifie les fondements de la socit, c'est se voiler la face. Croire qu' l'poque des cavernes, on aurait pu crer une socit qui ressemble  la notre relve de l'utopie.

L'accs  l'information, par quelque moyen qu'il soit est un droit fondamental dans toute dmocratie. Et multiplier ces moyens, les diversifier doit tre une proccupation principale. Les rduire, les censurer ou essayer d'en restreindre l'accs est au contraire une atteinte aux fondements de la dmocratie.

De plus internet est le moyen de communication existant le plus objectif. C'est le seul moyen qui permette  chaque citoyen de s'exprimer ouvertement et de donner son opinion sur chaque sujet qui le proccupe. Un dbat tel que l'on est en train de le faire actuellement ne peut exister nulle part ailleurs que sur internet. L'information ne peut subir de dformation car elle est produite par les internaute pour les internautes. Et la quantit de source est tellement riche qu'il est rapidement possible d'en vrifier la vracit.

----------


## Acropole

> L'accs  l'information, par quelque moyen qu'il soit est un droit fondamental dans toute dmocratie. Et multiplier ces moyens, les diversifier doit tre une proccupation principale. Les rduire, les censurer ou essayer d'en restreindre l'accs est au contraire une atteinte aux fondements de la dmocratie.


On en revient  la confusion entre information et produit de loisir.
La musique n'est pas de l'information, les jeux vidos non plus, ni les films etc.
Et pas la peine de dire qu'on peut faire une chanson sur un titre du journal tlvis. Ca n'engage pas toutes les chansons, et ce n'est certainement pas ce que viennent chercher les pirates.
Certaines informations n'ont pas  tre diffuse publiquement, que ce soit de manire payante ou non (droit  la vie prive, secret dfense, secrets industriels, secrets professionnels...)

----------


## Immobilis

> Perdu, tu as parfaitement le droit de faire des photocopies de cette dition de la bible ! (Sauf cas particulier, par exemple mise en page crative qui peut ouvrir un droit d'auteur). Tu as aussi le droit de passer un OCR et de faire ta propre dition  partir de ce texte et de vendre cette bible rdite.


Sauf qu'on parle d'une edition contemporaine. Comme je l'ai prcis (sous forme de boutade), tu peux faire des photocopies de l'original.



> Pour "Frre Jacques" si l'enregistrement a t fait par un interprte mort depuis plus de 70 ans tu as aussi le droit de copier le CD et de le mettre  disposition de tous le monde. Il a d'ailleurs beaucoup de sites qui proposent des versions numrises d'uvres tombes dans le domaine publique (Wikimdia Commons, books.google.com, Gutemberg...)


Sauf si les ayant droits sont encore vivants. Si la chanson est la proprit d'une maison d'edition t'es marron (pas le cas de Frere Jacques OK...). De plus, d'ici que l'oeuvre fixe sur le support CD dpasse les 70 ans y'a de la marge. Parce que si la maison d'edition fait une version CD d'une chanson grav sur un vinyl tu n'as pas pour autant le droit de copier le CD et le diffuser sur le net...

----------


## Jidefix

> Bref voter non  Hadopi ne signifie pas tre pour le piratage.


C'est vrai, le gouvernement  russi  runir les franais contre les artistes avec cet amalgame ridicule, combien de fois avons nous eu droit  "je suis pour cette loi parce que les artistes ont le droit d'tre pay"?
Le problme c'est qu'aujourd'hui tout le monde fait le lien, on a mme eu droit  une interview de Dominique Farrugia, qui est je pense un grand participant de la culture franaise, dire la mme chose, et luder compltement la question d'un internaute qui lui demandait ce qu'il en pensait, sachant que la manire de reprer les pirates (IP) n'tait pas fiable...

Finalement comme d'habitude, il y a ceux qui dbattent, ceux qui n'ont pas intrt  le faire, et au milieu, ceux qui n'y comprennent rien et mlangent les opinions et les faits...

----------


## Acropole

> C'est vrai, le gouvernement  russi  runir les franais contre les artistes avec cet amalgame ridicule, combien de fois avons nous eu droit  "je suis pour cette loi parce que les artistes ont le droit d'tre pay"?
> Le problme c'est qu'aujourd'hui tout le monde fait le lien, on a mme eu droit  une interview de Dominique Farrugia, qui est je pense un grand participant de la culture franaise, dire la mme chose, et luder compltement la question d'un internaute qui lui demandait ce qu'il en pensait, sachant que la manire de reprer les pirates (IP) n'tait pas fiable...
> 
> Finalement comme d'habitude, il y a ceux qui dbattent, ceux qui n'ont pas intrt  le faire, et au milieu, ceux qui n'y comprennent rien et mlangent les opinions et les faits...


C'est dans ce cas l que l'information doit circuler gratuitement sur internet et qu'elle peut renforcer la dmocratie. Sauf si de fausses infos prennent le dessus... Internet peut aussi tre une arme contre la dmocratie et les droits de l'homme.
Quand certains font la comparaison avec le droit de tlcharger la dernire chanson  la mode...

----------


## Barsy

> On en revient  la confusion entre information et produit de loisir.
> La musique n'est pas de l'information, les jeux vidos non plus, ni les films etc.


Tout  fait. C'est pourquoi il ne peut tre question de couper l'accs  internet, source d'informations, pour des dlits qui concernent des produits de loisir. Mme si ces dlits sont perptrs par le biais d'internet.

----------


## sovitec

> Sauf qu'on parle d'une edition contemporaine. Comme je l'ai prcis (sous forme de boutade), tu peux faire des photocopies de l'original.


Non, non, non et non ! Mme si c'est une dition contemporaine tu peux en faire une photocopie. Pour interdire la copie il faut qu'il y ai cration. Le simple fait d'diter un livre ne suffit pas  en faire une uvre protge.




> Sauf si les ayant droits sont encore vivants. Si la chanson est la proprit d'une maison d'edition t'es marron (pas le cas de Frere Jacques OK...). De plus, d'ici que l'oeuvre fixe sur le support CD dpasse les 70 ans y'a de la marge. Parce que si la maison d'edition fait une version CD d'une chanson grav sur un vinyl tu n'as pas pour autant le droit de copier le CD et le diffuser sur le net...


Je rpte la rgle de base : pour qu'une uvre soit protge contre la copie il faut qu'il y est une part crative.
J'ai bien prcis que les auteurs et interprtes doivent tre dcds depuis plus de 70 ans. Le fait pour les ayant-droits d'tre en vie n'a aucune influence. Les dlais sont plus courts pour une maison d'dition (cas d'une uvre collective par exemple), c'est 70 ans aprs la publication de l'uvre.
Pour que le passage sur CD ouvre des droits d'auteur il faut qu'il y est une activit crative, un ingnieur du son qui nettoie le son du disque par exemple. Si la conversion est faite par un programme automatis alors l'interprtation reste dans le domaine publique et peut tre copie.

----------


## lper

> Tout  fait. C'est pourquoi il ne peut tre question de couper l'accs  internet, source d'informations, pour des dlits qui concernent des produits de loisir. Mme si ces dlits sont perptrs par le biais d'internet.


Un dlit au niveau pnal peut avoir des sanctions beaucoup plus lourdes, la prison notamment.

----------


## Marco46

> On en revient  la confusion entre information et produit de loisir.
> La musique n'est pas de l'information, les jeux vidos non plus, ni les films etc.
> Et pas la peine de dire qu'on peut faire une chanson sur un titre du journal tlvis. Ca n'engage pas toutes les chansons, et ce n'est certainement pas ce que viennent chercher les pirates.
> Certaines informations n'ont pas  tre diffuse publiquement, que ce soit de manire payante ou non (droit  la vie prive, secret dfense, secrets industriels, secrets professionnels...)


Mais non il n'y a pas de confusion.

Puisqu'on est entre informaticiens :
La classe Information est abstraite et est la classe mre de tout le reste : Article de presse, livre, film, documentaire, etc ...

Leurs proprits (les membres de la classe, pas le droit d'auteur) ne sont pas forcment les mmes mais a reste une information. La preuve un film peut tre en .avi tout comme un documentaire.  ::): 

Tu vois c'est donc bien de l'information.

Aprs c'est une histoire de contenu.

Toi tu parles de *savoir*. En fait c'est toi qui fait la confusion entre *le savoir* et *une information*.

Or, il peut tout a fait y avoir du *savoir* dans un film et mme dans une musique.

Au final, il s'agit de choisir entre 2 priorits :

1/ Dmocratie (libert de circulation des infos ---> Citoyens informs ---> Dmocratie saine)

OU

2/ Ultra capitalisme (Contrainte sur la circulation des infos pour gnrer + de profits et faciliter le contrle des masses par les lites)

Le capitalisme est le meilleur systme d'organisation de l'conomie que nous ayons, mais il faut le fouetter et le renvoyer  la niche quand il dborde de son rle et qu'il empite sur nos liberts.

Le dbat sur les artistes est priphrique. C'est un effet de bord relatif  ce que je dcris sur ce post qui est le vritable sujet central de la discussion. En clair, le dbat sur la cration et les artistes sert d'pouvantail pour nous l'enfoncer jusqu' la garde un peu plus tard.

----------


## Marco46

> C'est dans ce cas l que l'information doit circuler gratuitement sur internet et qu'elle peut renforcer la dmocratie. *Sauf si de fausses infos prennent le dessus...* Internet peut aussi tre une arme contre la dmocratie et les droits de l'homme.
> Quand certains font la comparaison avec le droit de tlcharger la dernire chanson  la mode...


Et qui dmle le vrai du faux ? Un comit d'expert gouvernemental labellisant ?

C'est  chaque individu,  chaque citoyen de se forger sa propre opinion, de croiser ses sources. Et tant pis si certains se font manipuler, c'est l'apprentissage et le prix de la libert.

----------


## Acropole

C'est bien ce que je disais.
L'hypocrisie et le mensonge.
Ceux qui tlchargent ne tlchargent pas les vidos d'einstein parlant de la relativit gnrale. Ils n'essayent pas de pirater les articles payants du journal le monde.
Finalement, les politiciens vous ont bien duqu  faire passer des lois sous de faux prtextes comme Hadopi. Les pirates contre le capitalisme c'est Hadopi contre Ipodah.

Et non il n'y pas le choix entre tout gratuit ou tout payant comme tu veux le faire croire. La preuve, aujourd'hui tout n'est pas gratuit et tout n'est pas payant.

Enfin, tes noms et prnoms, ton adresse, ce que tu fais, ce que tu vie, ce que tu pense, qui tu rencontre (o, quand, pourquoi, ce que vous vous dites) c'est aussi de l'information. Toutes les traces que tu laisse sur internet c'est de l'information (voir les histoires d'infos prives divulgues par AOL rcemment)... Toute information ayant le droit de ciruler sans limite, comme tu dis, ces valable pour ces informations aussi. Le secret mdical est de la rtention d'information, ce que fait besanceno contre taser, c'est de l'information, greenpeace et EDF etc...
Tu veux vraiment une socit o personne n'a le droit de cacher une information ?

----------


## Marco46

Non je dis que tout ce qui est relatif  la culture ou au savoir (et mme aux loisirs) doit pouvoir circuler librement sans qu'il n'y ait de peine de contrefaon d'aucune sorte. Je n'ai jamais dit que j'tais pour la violation de la vie prive.

Je n'ai jamais dit non plus que a devait tre gratuit. J'ai dit qu'il ne fallait pas punir la copie et qu'il fallait faire confiance au vertus civiques des citoyens.




> Ceux qui tlchargent ne tlchargent pas les vidos d'einstein parlant de la relativit gnrale. Ils n'essayent pas de pirater les articles payants du journal le monde.


Il n'y a pas que des Kvin avec des boutons plein la gueule qui tlchargent. Moi je ne tlcharge justement pratiquement *que* des documentaires. Et dans des volumes extrmement faibles. Il y a autant de pratiques du P2P que d'utilisateurs.

----------


## Acropole

> Je n'ai jamais dit non plus que a devait tre gratuit. J'ai dit qu'il ne fallait pas punir la copie _et qu'il fallait faire confiance au vertus civiques des citoyens._


Avec le volume de piratage actuel on a une belle preuve des vertus civiques des citoyens.




> Il n'y a pas que des Kvin avec des boutons plein la gueule qui tlchargent. Moi je ne tlcharge justement pratiquement *que* des documentaires. Et dans des volumes extrmement faibles. Il y a autant de pratiques du P2P que d'utilisateurs.


La majorit des pirates tlchargent de la musique et des filmes qui n'ont rien  voir avec le fait de s'informer sur ce qu'il se passe dans le monde, l'histoire de l'humanit ou comment fonctionne l'univers et la nature.
Et effectivement il n'y a pas que des kevins qui tlchargent ces films et ces musiques, a va bien au del de l'age de voter.

----------


## Barsy

> Avec le volume de piratage actuel on a une belle preuve des vertus civiques des citoyens.


Mais justement, qu'est ce qui te dit que tlcharger n'est pas civique ? Aprs tout, cela est trs peu dbattu. Actuellement, le dbat est concentr uniquement sur la rmunration du monde artistique, mais on parle peu des avantages procurs par le tlchargement illgal, notamment, comme le dit Marco46, la libre circulation de l'art et des ides, ncessaire  la dmocratie.

Et d'autre part, si tu remets en doute les "vertus civiques des citoyens", a revient  s'attaquer au fondement de la dmocratie. Ne plus faire confiance aux citoyens revient  supprimer le droit de vote.

----------


## Acropole

> Mais justement, qu'est ce qui te dit que tlcharger n'est pas civique ? Aprs tout, cela est trs peu dbattu. Actuellement, le dbat est concentr uniquement sur la rmunration du monde artistique, mais on parle peu des avantages procurs par le tlchargement illgal, notamment, comme le dit Marco46, la libre circulation de l'art et des ides, ncessaire  la dmocratie.


Des ides oui, de l'art non.
Encore une fois, tout n'est pas  mettre dans le mme sac, et c'est aux ayants droit de dcider de la libre circulation ou non de leurs uvres 
( http://www.celog.fr/cpi/lv1_tt2.htm *
A**rt.                L. 121-2*
L'auteur a seul le droit de divulguer son uvre.                Sous rserve des dispositions de l'article L. 132-24, il dtermine                le procd de divulgation et fixe les conditions de celle-ci.
 (l'article 132-24 protge la socit qui passerait un contrat pour viter qu'au dernier moment l'auteur n'annule le droit de diffusion, aprs que la socit a investi de l'argent pour diffuser l'uvre))




> Et d'autre part, si tu remets en doute les "vertus civiques des citoyens", a revient  s'attaquer au fondement de la dmocratie. Ne plus faire confiance aux citoyens revient  supprimer le droit de vote.


Je remet en cause les fondements de la dmocratie, et ceci pour le bien de la dmocratie.
Croire qu'on a forcment raisons parce qu'on est majoritaire est un des dangers de la dmocratie.
Savoir a devrait amener  voter avec plus de rflexion sur l'impact du vote sur les autres et les minorits. Et donc accepter que parfois ce sont les minorits qui ont raison.

----------


## henderson

> Ne plus faire confiance aux citoyens revient  supprimer le droit de vote.


Non !
Ca se solde par des lois (ou par des radars) !

----------


## Marco46

> Des ides oui, de l'art non.
> Encore une fois, tout n'est pas  mettre dans le mme sac, et c'est aux ayants droit de dcider de la libre circulation ou non de leurs uvres 
> ( http://www.celog.fr/cpi/lv1_tt2.htm *
> A**rt.                L. 121-2*
> L'auteur a seul le droit de divulguer son uvre.                Sous rserve des dispositions de l'article L. 132-24, il dtermine                le procd de divulgation et fixe les conditions de celle-ci.
>  (l'article 132-24 protge la socit qui passerait un contrat pour viter qu'au dernier moment l'auteur n'annule le droit de diffusion, aprs que la socit a investi de l'argent pour diffuser l'uvre))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... et pour tre capable de + de rflexion il faut pouvoir accder  la connaissance et au savoir le + facilement possible et donc pouvoir tlcharger librement (entre autre) ...

... tu vois au final tu es d'accord avec nous  ::):

----------


## millie

> ... et pour tre capable de + de rflexion il faut pouvoir accder  la connaissance et au savoir le + facilement possible et donc pouvoir tlcharger librement (entre autre) ...


Pour tre clair, tu penses qu'il n'est pas possible d'accder  la connaissance et au savoir avec la lgislation actuelle sur le tlchargement ? Qu'est-ce qui n'est pas tlchargeable librement (ou accessible)  l'heure actuelle qui fait que cela pourrait apporter plus de savoir et de connaissance ?

----------


## Marco46

J'ai dit : "entre autre".

Les vidos informatiques (.avi etc ...) sont un excellent vecteur de savoir pour les nouvelles gnrations (malheureusement) peu habitues  lire.

La lgislation actuelle gne  ce niveau l, et l'HADOPI est une monstruosit inacceptable.




> Qu'est-ce qui n'est pas tlchargeable librement (ou accessible)  l'heure actuelle qui fait que cela pourrait apporter plus de savoir et de connaissance ?


N'importe quel film ou documentaire qui apporte un lment permettant  un citoyen d'avoir un point de vue plus fiable sur tel ou tel sujet ou plus simplement d'aiguiser son esprit critique.

Je vais avoir du mal  te fournir une liste  ::):

----------


## Acropole

> ... et pour tre capable de + de rflexion il faut pouvoir accder  la connaissance et au savoir le + facilement possible et donc pouvoir tlcharger librement (entre autre) ...
> 
> ... tu vois au final tu es d'accord avec nous


Ouais, madonna et cline dion.
La a m'nerve de voir la dmocratie prise comme excuse pour tlcharger tout et n'importe quoi.
Le droit de tout pirater, de tout voler, de tout prendre est totalement anti-dmocratique ! C'est le petit fascisme personnel de chacun au pouvoir.
Et je l'ai dj dmontr.
On  dj accs  toute la connaissance ncessaire au travers de sites comme wikipedia, futura-sciences, les journaux en ligne, developpez.com, arxiv etc
Rares sont les domaines non couverts et, quand c'est le cas on peut poser une question sur un forum. Pour le reste, soit c'est trop prcis et peu de monde le sait, soit personne ne le sait encore. Et a n'a rien  voir avec ce qui est tlcharg 99.99% du temps.
Ces appels  la tolrance envers le piratage sous prtexte d'ducation et de protection de la dmocratie sont totalement hypocrites et anti-dmocratiques en dtournant les principes fondateurs du respect de l'autre.

----------


## r0d

> Envoy par Barsy
> 
> [...]la libre circulation de l'art et des ides, ncessaire  la dmocratie.
> 
> 
> Des ides oui, de l'art non.
> [...]


Tiens, voil qui est intressant: pourquoi serait-il "normal" que les ides circulent gratuitement mais pas l'art?
Encore une fois, pour nous a parait tout ce qu'il y a de plus normal, car c'est ainsi que fonctionne le systme dans lequel nous vivons depuis des gnrations. 
Mais en fait, ce n'est mme pas si vident. Il y a beaucoup de livres, par exemple, qui sont plus des ides de de l'art (politique, socio, etc.). La libre circulations des ides n'est donc pas si libre que a finalement.

----------


## Acropole

J'ai dj rpondu.

----------


## Immobilis

> ... et pour tre capable de + de rflexion il faut pouvoir accder  la connaissance et au savoir le + facilement possible et donc pouvoir tlcharger librement (entre autre) ...
> 
> ... tu vois au final tu es d'accord avec nous


Les tudes, la connaissance ne rendent pas intelligent. Et ce n'est pas en tlchargeant "Bienvenu chez les Chti" ou le dernier CD de Samantha Fox ou une version cracke de "Tomb Raider Underworld" que tu pourras accder  cette connaisance que tu cherches. Ou alors on touche le fond... Tu peux peut-tre nous expliquer ce que tu qualifies de culturel et qui est disponible en tlchargement? J'ai pas trop cherch, mais est-ce qu'on peut trouver une version PDF de la Bible, du Coran ou de la Torah (attention, je ne veux pas dtourner le post sur un terrain religieux) ou encore les oeuvres compltes de nos plus grands crivains.



> Tiens, voil qui est intressant: pourquoi serait-il "normal" que les ides circulent gratuitement mais pas l'art?
> Encore une fois, pour nous a parait tout ce qu'il y a de plus normal, car c'est ainsi que fonctionne le systme dans lequel nous vivons depuis des gnrations. 
> Mais en fait, ce n'est mme pas si vident. Il y a beaucoup de livres, par exemple, qui sont plus des ides de de l'art (politique, socio, etc.). La libre circulations des ides n'est donc pas si libre que a finalement.


Les muses sont ouverts gratuitement un jour par mois. Il y a souvent des concerts gratuits ou dont le prix rembourse juste les frais des participants.
Si tu lis et apprends ce qu'on trouve dj gratuitement sur le net (Wikipedia, Developpez) l tu accdes au savoir. Ce dbat est libre. D'ailleurs, la culture la vraie ne se transmet-elle pas gratuitement? Demander une rmunration pour partager son savoir est en soit un chec! Les profs, les scientifiques de nos institutions sont l pour le dmontrer. Compte tenu de leur rmunration on peut dire qu'ils ne sont pas motivs par l'argent.

A+

----------


## Acropole

> Par contre, si tu lis et apprends ce qu'on trouve dj gratuitement sur le net (Wikipedia, Developpez) l tu accdes au savoir. D'ailleurs, la culture la vraie ne se transmet-elle pas gratuitement? Demander une rmunration pour partager son savoir est en soit un chec! Les profs, les scientifiques de nos institutions sont l pour le dmontrer. Compte tenu de leur rmunration on peut dire qu'ils ne sont pas motivs par l'argent.
> 
> A+


Un prof de guitare peut demander une rmunration. Mais l'lve peut  sont tour redistribuer ce savoir sans payer de droit d'auteur, car le prof n'en est pas l'auteur.
Il faut bien distinguer ces notions de production personnelle (uvre) et de connaissance (savoir).

----------


## Immobilis

> Un prof de guitare peut demander une rmunration. Mais l'lve peut  sont tour redistribuer ce savoir sans payer de droit d'auteur, car le prof n'en est pas l'auteur.
> Il faut bien distinguer ces notions de production personnelle (uvre) et de connaissance (savoir).


Y'a une oposition avec ce que j'ai dit ou tu confirmes?  ::):

----------


## BainE

nouveau point Godwin
(nazisme, fascisme on va dire que ca compte aussi)

on parle de musique toute pourrite et y a des gens pour trouver des points communs avec Mussolini...

----------


## Marco46

> Les tudes, la connaissance ne rendent pas intelligent. Et ce n'est pas en tlchargeant "Bienvenu chez les Chti" ou le dernier CD de Samantha Fox ou une version cracke de "Tomb Raider Underworld" que tu pourras accder  cette connaisance que tu cherches. Ou alors on touche le fond... Tu peux peut-tre nous expliquer ce que tu qualifies de culturel et qui est disponible en tlchargement? J'ai pas trop cherch, mais est-ce qu'on peut trouver une version PDF de la Bible, du Coran ou de la Torah (attention, je ne veux pas dtourner le post sur un terrain religieux) ou encore les oeuvres compltes de nos plus grands crivains.
> 
> A+


Ben par exemple, avec mon p'tit aMule j'ai DL une srie de 6 documentaires sur l'histoire du Christianisme (6*2h= 12h). Particulirement difiant.

Yena plein des docus comme a sur Kademlia.

videment que Cline Dion niveau culturel bof bof ... ::?:

----------


## Acropole

> Y'a une oposition avec ce que j'ai dit ou tu confirmes?


A priori pas d'opposition.

----------


## henderson

> Un prof de guitare peut demander une rmunration. Mais l'lve peut  sont tour redistribuer ce savoir sans payer de droit d'auteur, car le prof n'en est pas l'auteur.
> Il faut bien distinguer ces notions de production personnelle (œuvre) et de connaissance (savoir).


En matire d'apprentissage musical voici un contre exemple :

Ma "puce" est prof de violon  la fois dans un conservatoire et dans une cole prive.
Du point de vue du conservatoire, il s'agit d'un enseignement attendu, celui que l’on rencontre dans n’importe quel conservatoire.
Du point de vue de la structure prive, l'enseignement relve du droit d'auteur car celui qui a mis au point la mthode s'appelle SUZUKI et ne peut tre dispens que dans les structures appartenant  la fdration internationale.

----------


## Acropole

> Du point de vue de la structure prive, l'enseignement relve du droit d'auteur car celui qui a mis au point la mthode s'appelle SUZUKI et ne peut tre dispens que dans les structures appartenant  la fdration internationale.


Oui, mais c'est la mthode qui est sujette au droit d'auteur, pas la musique en elle mme.

----------


## henderson

> Oui, mais c'est la mthode qui est sujette au droit d'auteur, pas la musique en elle mme.


J'en tais rest sur l'ide que tu as mentionn,  savoir la diffusion (mise en pratique gratuite) d'une mthode d'apprentissage.

La musique est un cadre vide, bruyant certes, mais vide !
Par contre on peut y mettre... le silence.
Puis le bruit.
Puis l'objet musical (l'objet sonore).
Puis l'instrument (l'objet sonant).
Puis des rgles qui permettent d'organiser le bruit ou les objets musicaux.
Que le "Trait d'Harmonie" puisse relever d'une culture (occidentale) est une chose.
En appliquer les rgles dans une composition musicale en est une autre !
L'oeuvre musicale n'est pas une simple anecdote mergeant du chaos (la culture et donc tout ce que l'on y met) mais le fruit d'un travail personnel ! 

Dans un "systme d'change" non commercial, si le compositeur "donne" au plus grand nombre que lui renvoie le plus grand nombre ?

A l'heure actuelle, la musique me parait plus un objet "onanismique" qu'un objet culturel !
La consommation qui en est faite ressemble plus  de la petite branlette crbrale (du hard au jazz en passant par le classique, le rap, la techno etc.) !

En fait, je vais un peu plus loin, puisque pour moi, la musique relve du culte !
Chaque style a son rituel, ses idoles ... !

Au fond, un simple atavus, donc ... a vos totems et tant mieux si a fait pleuvoir : vous aurez ainsi boucl la boucle !

Mais tant que sa sert  en jouir ...

----------


## Immobilis

> un objet "onanismique"


Un "god" quoi...



> Ben par exemple, avec mon p'tit aMule j'ai DL une srie de 6 documentaires sur l'histoire du Christianisme (6*2h= 12h). Particulirement difiant.


Ah, ok, respect alors. Ca se vend vraiment a?  ::ange::  ::arrow:: Troll ::aie:: 



> Lance en 2005, la bibliothque numrique du gant amricain Google s'est, elle, concentre sur la numrisation des livres, en passant des accords avec de grandes universits amricaines, puis europennes. Aujourd'hui, Google estime  environ *7 millions* le nombre d'ouvrages accessibles sur son service "Recherche de livres".


Le Monde.fr: comme quoi la culture n'est pas si inaccessible. Une vie ne suffira pas  tout lire...

Sinon, j'ai trouv un pare-feu pour la ministre

----------


## Matthieu2000

Il n'y a pas que la musique! Parfois internet aide  donner la vie
http://laposte.lci.fr/infos/insolite...escousse-.html

----------


## BainE

Pourquoi ils ne prcisent pas que le bb va bien et est en bonne sant ?  ::aie::

----------


## fnobb

> Pourquoi ils ne prcisent pas que le bb va bien et est en bonne sant ?


il faut attendre la vido sur YouTube

----------


## nicorama

> (...) pour les nouvelles gnrations (malheureusement) peu habitues  lire.


Les nouvelles gnrations se tapent 5 tomes des Harry Potter de 500 pages, et enchainent avec Fascination, Hallucination, Dpravation qui en font autant. Quand je lisais il y a 20 ans un Stephen King de 200 pages, c'tait le bout du monde, et j'tais plutot un bon lecteur.

---

Pour revenir au sujet, ce qui me gne dans la dmarche gouvernementale, c'est la possibilit d'intrusion dans ce qu'on visite sur le net.
Concrtement, ton fils tlcharge un film X, ta fille tlcharge Madonna (ou l'inverse), et les flics viendront prouver ta culpabilit en fouillant dans leurs ordis.
*Puisque la prsomption d'innocence jouera en fin de compte, on enverra juste la Police constater l'infraction.*

Suppose que tu sois honnte, que t'aie achet plus de disques  tes enfants que t'en as eu toi-mme, ben t'es quand mme pris dans le sac.
Et  ct de cela, rien n'est tudi pour changer de modle conomique, comme ce fut le cas tous les dix ans depuis l'invention du phonographe.

----------


## millie

> Concrtement, ton fils tlcharge un film X, ta fille tlcharge Madonna (*ou l'inverse*)


Tu veux dire si Madonna tlcharge ta fille ?

----------


## Immobilis

> Et  ct de cela, rien n'est tudi pour changer de modle conomique, comme ce fut le cas tous les dix ans depuis l'invention du phonographe.


N'en achetez pas! Ca ne se vendra plus.

----------


## Lyche

> Les nouvelles gnrations se tapent 5 tomes des Harry Potter de 500 pages, et enchainent avec Fascination, Hallucination, Dpravation qui en font autant. Quand je lisais il y a 20 ans un Stephen King de 200 pages, c'tait le bout du monde, et j'tais plutot un bon lecteur.


Tu appels a de la lecture? Quelle histoire y'a dans Harry Potter? Quelle vie y'a dans cette histoire? sortie du chateau tu as quoi? le vide, rien, ce sont des contes mal crits, facilement lisibles et qui n'apportent pas grand chose dans la construction du phrase pour un gamin. "Harry  soulev sa baguette et d'un coup  ptrifi le troll" 
Comme dirait Gad "Mais c'est Super !"
Franchement, plus vide de sens et de profondeur, Harry Potter et Twilight, y'a pas mieux.. (ceci est un avis qui n'engage que ma propre opinion)

----------


## Yazoo70

> Tu appels a de la lecture? Quelle histoire y'a dans Harry Potter? Quelle vie y'a dans cette histoire? sortie du chateau tu as quoi? le vide, rien, ce sont des contes mal crits, facilement lisibles et qui n'apportent pas grand chose dans la construction du phrase pour un gamin. "Harry  soulev sa baguette et d'un coup  ptrifi le troll" 
> Comme dirait Gad "Mais c'est Super !"
> Franchement, plus vide de sens et de profondeur, Harry Potter et Twilight, y'a pas mieux.. (ceci est un avis qui n'engage que ma propre opinion)


Apparament ce que t'as lu ne t'as pas beaucoup aid non plus alors???
Mais c'est quoi cette manie de troller sans savoir de quoi on parle srieux (Christine  ::roll:: ??) ?? T'as pas du en lire beaucoup des HP pour dire qu'il n'y a pas d'histoire et que c'est mal crit hein...
Rien que le dernier bouquin se passe a 90% hors du chateau -_-'
Et dire que c'est mal crit... non mais franchement on est pas la pour lire du vieux Franois hein, sinon tu te retournes sur des vieux auteurs franais. Sans compter que c'est un bouquin traduit de l'anglais donc juger de la qualit de l'criture sur une traduction  :8O: 
As-tu lu les HP en VO ???
Non, c'est bien ce que je pensais...

Edit : 
Pour viter de refaire un post HS, je vais rpondre au post du dessous ici:

Dsol mais une telle critique que tu n'arrives  dfendre qu'en disant "J'ai le droit de le dire c'est mon avis et puis c'est tout", a s'appelle un troll et ce n'est pas bienvenu. Sans dire que ces bouquins sont des chefs d'oeuvre, ca s'appelle un loisir, point.

Si tu collectionnes les timbres, je vais pas dire que c'est stupide et que a sert  rien. Je vais dire que ce n'est pas  mon got.
Ben pour les livres c'est pareil, tu ne dis pas que c'est mal crit et stupide, tu dis que tu n'apprcies pas ce genre de lecture sans vomir sur le travail des autres.
P.S. : Je te demanderais galement de rester courtois. On est sur un forum respectable et pas dans la cours de rcration.

----------


## Lyche

J'ai jamais dis tre un grand lecteur ni un grand crivain.. Et j'ai pas vraiment envie de lire ce genre d'critures qui me dbectes.
PS: as tu lut ma dernire phrase? "ceci est un avis qui n'engage que moi" Soit fan si tu veux, mais ne m'emmerde pas avec des bouquin que je trouves stupides et inintressant. Et ce n'est pas parce que toi tu les as trouv intressant et bien crit qu'ils le sont pour autant  :;):  je peux te dire exactement la mme chose tu sais.. Je ne suis pas l pour te critiquer toi, mais pour critiquer ces livres.

----------


## lper



----------


## el_slapper

Lyche : tu te trompes de combat.

Quoique l'on puisse penser du facile--lire(Harry Potter, les bouquins d'actualit facile ou people.....), les libraires t'expliqueront que les gens qui lisent ce genre de littrature ne lisaient RIEN avant. Donc c'est un progrs.

Pas pour ceux qui en sont  un niveau dj au-dessus(je suis en train de lire un bouquin sur l'histoire de la Pologne, lourd et massif), mais pour ceux qui taient a-littraires, eh bien il mettent un doigt de pied l-dedans. Certains y resteront, d'autres progresseront vers des choses plus touffues. Ce qui n'aurait pas t possible il y a 20 ans.

On lit plus aujourd'hui qu'hier, et l'crit prend une place plus importance aujourd'hui qu'hier, que a soit sur papier ou sur le net.

----------


## Lyche

Je ne critique pas le fait que les gens lisent a, je critique l'criture en elle mme, mais c'est un autre combat. J'ai eu la mme discussion avec un ami y'a 1semaine et demi, il m'a dit exactement la mme chose.. mais est-ce que c'est vraiment mieux que les gens lisent un bouquin  la con parce que c'est "la mode de lire ce super bouquin qui tue la mort" ou qu'ils ne lisent rien et qu'ils n'apprennent pas mieux?
Non franchement, il faut arrter de dire que HP est de la bonne lecture, c'est une lecture grand publique, c'est comme la musique, quand c'est grand publique c'est pas forcment mieux, c'est mme pire.. Je suis litiste sur la lecture comme sur la musique, et vous ne me ferez pas changer d'avis l dessus. Les belles choses ne sont pas ce que la majorit des gens lisent et coutent. Traitez moi de cons et tout ce que vous voulez, mais je suis trs slectif et je l'assume.
PS : Roberto Alagna n'est pas un bon chanteur, c'est un chanteur grand publique  :;):

----------


## lper

Les gens qui revendiquent l'litisme m'ont toujours fait peur !!! ::roll:: 
Et puis, si vraiment tu revendiquais cette litisme de l'criture, tu ferais bien de te relire de temps en temps et viter de faire 3 fautes en moyenne par phrase.

----------


## Yazoo70

> Les gens qui revendiquent l'litisme m'ont toujours fait peur !!!


Qui  dit Nazi??
Non mais franchement il y a des fois ou il ne vaut mieux mme pas lire...

----------


## Lyche

Je suis navr de ne pas tre dou pour l'criture, mais revendiquer quelque chose ne veux pas forcment dire que l'on est dou dans ce domaine. J'aime la belle musique mais je ne sais pas en faire, j'aime la belle littrature mais je ne suis pas crivain. Je n'crit pas de SMS pour autant. Les fautes d'orthographe sont une autre histoire et tout le monde n'a pas la chance d'tre dou dans ce domaine.

Je te fais peur tant mieux, a m'vite d'avoir  me poser la question de savoir si je vais te choquer par mes propos. Mes choix et mes gots sont ce qu'ils sont, je ne te demande pas de m'apprcier ni d'aimer ce que j'cris. Comme tout le monde ici je donne mon point de vue, mais comme il est diffrent du votre vous ne l'acceptez pas. J'assume mon point de vue que a vous plaise ou non.

vitez de me comparer  un Nazi a m'arrangerai..

----------


## lper

> Je te fais peur tant mieux


Je tremble en effet ....



> Comme tout le monde ici je donne mon point de vue, mais comme il est diffrent du votre vous ne l'acceptez pas. J'assume mon point de vue que a vous plaise ou non.


J'assume le mien aussi.



> vitez de me comparer  un Nazi a m'arrangerai..


Ce n'est pas dans mes propos.

----------


## Yazoo70

> Ce n'est pas dans mes propos.


Non c'est dans les miens, mais bon , "Comme tout le monde ici je donne mon point de vue, mais comme il est diffrent du votre vous ne l'acceptez pas. J'assume mon point de vue que a vous plaise ou non."

Tu trouves pas ca un peu simplet de dire "Ah, il y a pas mal de gens qui aiment bien, ca doit forcment tre de la merde ce truc!" sans mme se pencher dessus ??
Est-ce que tu te rends compte de ce que tu cris au moins? ...

----------


## Lyche

on va faire quelque chose, si vous avez quelque chose  me reprocher, dites le moi en pm, on va pas en dbattre ici ce n'est pas le sujet.

----------


## Matthieu2000

Vu que la police n'a pas les moyens de faire face  l'internet
Les escroqueries sur Internet difficiles  dmasquer. Les infractions conomiques et financires restent le point noir de ce bilan : leur taux d'lucidation est pass de prs de 57 %  51 % en cinq ans. La cause de cette contre-performance ? La baisse du nombre de faits d'usages et falsifications de chques vols, explique, entre autres, l'OND. Selon ses experts, la police peut lucider en moyenne neuf affaires par suspect mis en cause dans les affaires de chquier vol. Mais l'escroc d'Internet a dsormais supplant l'as de la fraude au chquier. Difficile  apprhender et capable de faire d'innombrables victimes, le cyberdlinquant est devenu un vritable saboteur de la performance policire.
doit on perdre encore 200 million d'euro?

----------


## Barsy

> Je ne critique pas le fait que les gens lisent a, je critique l'criture en elle mme, mais c'est un autre combat. J'ai eu la mme discussion avec un ami y'a 1semaine et demi, il m'a dit exactement la mme chose.. mais est-ce que c'est vraiment mieux que les gens lisent un bouquin  la con parce que c'est "la mode de lire ce super bouquin qui tue la mort" ou qu'ils ne lisent rien et qu'ils n'apprennent pas mieux?
> Non franchement, il faut arrter de dire que HP est de la bonne lecture, c'est une lecture grand publique, c'est comme la musique, quand c'est grand publique c'est pas forcment mieux, c'est mme pire.. Je suis litiste sur la lecture comme sur la musique, et vous ne me ferez pas changer d'avis l dessus. Les belles choses ne sont pas ce que la majorit des gens lisent et coutent. Traitez moi de cons et tout ce que vous voulez, mais je suis trs slectif et je l'assume.
> PS : Roberto Alagna n'est pas un bon chanteur, c'est un chanteur grand publique


Eric Naulleau, sors de ce corps !!  ::lol:: 

Je trouve assez simpliste le raccourci "Tout public" => "Pourri". Je reconnais ne pas apprcier forcment ce que la foule plbiscite mais je prfre me faire une opinion pas moi mme d'abord.

Pour ce qui est de Harry Potter, j'ai commenc  le lire quand le troisime tome venait de sortir, on me l'avait offert et  l'poque a ne faisait pas tant de bruit (en tout cas je n'en avais jamais entendu parler). Et aujourd'hui, je vois pas mal de gens qui me disent qu'ils ne liront jamais HP parce que a fait grand public (ce sont d'ailleurs souvent des gens qui lisent des oeuvres rserves  une "lite" videmment : le seigneur des anneaux, fondation, dune...  ::aie:: )

J'ai parfois l'impression que le fait de rejeter une uvre parce qu'elle se vend est plus pour essayer de se dmarquer des autres qu'un rel avis sur l'uvre elle mme.

----------


## Yazoo70

> J'ai parfois l'impression que le fait de rejeter une uvre parce qu'elle se vend est plus pour essayer de se dmarquer des autres qu'un rel avis sur l'uvre elle mme.


Ben ouai tu comprends, a fait marginal et tout, c'est plus "hype" sur la toile !!
...
Faut grandir un peu non?

----------


## Lyche

Je me suis peut-tre mal exprim. Je n'ai jamais dis qu'il fallait considrer ce que le grand public aime de "pourri" Je dis l'inverse  :;):  C'est pas parce que le grand public apprcie, que c'est un gage de Qualit.
Comprendra qui pourra.

----------


## BainE

> Faut grandir un peu non?


Petit prambule.
Quand on grandit, on n insulte pas a tout va et pour quelque chose d aussi insignifiant quelqu un de nazi non ?
Fin

Ensuite, pour avoir lu les deux premiers HP on est plus pres de CS Caroll que de Tolkien, mais bon pourquoi pas, moi j ai bien commenc par les royaumes oublis  ::aie:: 
J ai pas accroch HP, 
(les gobelins ne sont pas des banquiers nom d une pipe en bronze !)
mais faudrait pas que le succes de HP soit un pretexte pour sortir une pltore de sous bouzes pour illettrs.

Quant a l litisme, a force de tout niveler par le bas, il va bien falloir qu on y revienne un tout petit peu un jour avant de retourner marcher sur nos 4 pattes.

P.S.
je pense qu il y a eu confusion entre litisme et eugnisme.
Les nazis brulaient les livres et les intellectuels.

----------


## Yazoo70

> Petit prambule.
> Quand on grandit, on n insulte pas a tout va et pour quelque chose d aussi insignifiant quelqu un de nazi non ?
> Fin


Exactement !
Et aussi quand on grandit on apprends des concepts intressants genre le 2nd degr etc...
C'est vraiment gnial de grandire, vivement que j'y sois.

Je sais pas si quelqu'un peut rationnellement penser que j'ai fait une rfrence aux Nazis au premier degr pour un troll sur Harry Potter. C'est chaud srieux  ::roll::

----------


## BainE

C'est pas une question de chaud ou de froid, 
mais au premier comme au trentieme degr c est pas utile.
De plus, on peut rire de tout mais pas avec n importe qui, or sur internet j ai un peu le sentiment que nous sommes tous des n importe qui.

Surtout aujourd hui.

Et puis tu relves le prambule, mais le postscriptum est bien plus rvlateur de la mprise.

Et pour finir, j en ai plein le derch de la recrudescence de comparaison a Adolphe, Joseph ou autre sur chacun des threads.

----------


## Barsy

> Je me suis peut-tre mal exprim. Je n'ai jamais dis qu'il fallait considrer ce que le grand public aime de "pourri" Je dis l'inverse  C'est pas parce que le grand public apprcie, que c'est un gage de Qualit.
> Comprendra qui pourra.


Et l, une question me brule les lvres : qu'est ce que la qualit ?

Personnellement, j'ai trouv que HP tait de qualit. Alors certes, ce n'est sans doute pas par le phras, la syntaxe et la mtaphore que cela se remarque le plus mais plutt ici par l'univers et par l'histoire.

Une uvre est de qualit non pas parce qu'elle en a rempli tous les critres mais plutt parce que dans un des domaines, elle va exceller.

Je vais prendre un autre exemple : la bande dessine. On pourrait penser qu'une bande dessine ne peut tre de qualit si les dessins ne sont pas parfaitement raliss. Et pourtant, je pourrais citer Sfar, Trondheim et d'autres qui n'ont pas des dessins extraordinaires mais qui sortent des BD de qualit.

----------


## Yazoo70

> C'est pas une question de chaud ou de froid,


omg...




> mais au premier comme au trentieme degr c est pas utile.


Pas utile peut tre, mais ca me fait rire et c'est ce qui compte!




> De plus, on peut rire de tout mais pas avec n importe qui, or sur internet j ai un peu le sentiment que nous sommes tous des n importe qui.


Ou pas! Par contre Lyche si mon allusion t'as bless, je suis vraiment dsol (mais sincrement cette fois)




> Surtout aujourd hui.


Ouai j'ai vu a  la tl ce matin!




> Et puis tu relves le prambule, mais le postscriptum est bien plus rvlateur de la mprise.


Ouai j'avoue, ils faisaient passer des tests de QI avant l'entre dans les camps.
Moi je crois qu'ils brlaient tous les juifs (et pas uniquement d'ailleur) intellectuels ou pas, mais encore une fois, ce n'est que mon avis !




> Et pour finir, j en ai plein le derch de la recrudescence de comparaison a Adolphe, Joseph ou autre sur chacun des threads.


QQ more plz !

----------


## Lyche

Barsy, Peux tu me parler de l'histoire, de la vie de Dumbeldore et pourquoi il est  son poste? Quelle(s) Magie(s) il utilises, hors mi celles qu'il utilise dans le film/bouquin?
Peux tu me dcrire physiquement les parents de HP?
Peux tu me cit plus de 5 lgendes qui font de HP un livre construit?

Il y a un monde entre HP et JJRT, entre le fait de ne rien dire et d'en dire trop. Pour moi ce n'est pas un livre construit, tu ne peux pas situer l'cole dans un univers dat, tu ne peux pas situer l'cole dans un monde puisque hors de cette cole il n'y a rien. Les fantmes qui peuplent cette cole, a part d'un bon sentiment, mais aucun (peut-tre 1 ou 2 je ne sais pas je n'ai pas lut tous les tomes) n'a d'histoire.. Quand tu te lances dans une ide, parler des moldu, des sang pures, expliques pourquoi a s'appel comme a. Poser un mot pour dfinir quelque chose sans en expliquer le sens c'est comme dire  un gamin "ne fait pas a" sans lui expliquer pourquoi c'est bien ou mal de ne pas le faire.

Je ne crois pas qu'en 7 bouquins JKR ai plus racont sur le monde de HP que JRRT en 3 tomes. Et je ne parles pas de HP Lovecraft qui pour moi est un matre bien au dessus de Tolkien en ce qui concerne la description des mondes.

@Yazoo70: Que tu parles des nazi n'est pas le problme, mais le contexte avec la citation juste avant qui parlait de l'litisme, dont je parlais plus tt, m'a fait prendre cela pour moi. Je m'excuse de m'tre emport, mais il est vrai que c'est assez dur de lire ce genre de chose. Je ne suis pas nazi, j'ai de la famille juive, mon prnom est d'origine Hbraque et j'ai certainement plus d'amis musulmans que d'amis non musulmans. Fais juste attention la prochaine fois  :;):  certains pourraient tre plus agressifs que moi.

----------


## Yazoo70

> Barsy, Peux tu me parler de l'histoire, de la vie de Dumbeldore et pourquoi il est  son poste? Quelle(s) Magie(s) il utilises, hors mi celles qu'il utilise dans le film/bouquin?


C'est la plus grosse partie du dernier tome.




> Peux tu me dcrire physiquement les parents de HP?


Tout au long des livres/films ont les vois rgulirement avec photos / flashback etc... et on sait que Harry ressemble beaucoup  son pre, qu'il a les yeux de sa mre etc... Maintenant comme on suit les histoire que Harry vit et qu'il n'a jamais connu ses parents, c'est normal qu'il y ait un flou autour.



> Peux tu me cit plus de 5 lgendes qui font de HP un livre construit?


J'ai pas compris  ::aie:: 




> Il y a un monde entre HP et JJRT, entre le fait de ne rien dire et d'en dire trop. Pour moi ce n'est pas un livre construit, tu ne peux pas situer l'cole dans un univers dat, tu ne peux pas situer l'cole dans un monde puisque hors de cette cole il n'y a rien. Les fantmes qui peuplent cette cole, a part d'un bon sentiment, mais aucun (peut-tre 1 ou 2 je ne sais pas je n'ai pas lut tous les tomes) n'a d'histoire..


Dans les fantmes, il y en a 4 qui reprsentent les 4 maisons et les autres on en entends parler de temps en temps genre avec le club des chasseurs sans tte etc... Mais ils ont rarement un rle dans l'histoire donc faire une biographie de chaque fantme vivant dans le chateau serait un peu superflu non?




> Quand tu te lances dans une ide, parler des moldu, des sang pures, expliques pourquoi a s'appel comme a. Poser un mot pour dfinir quelque chose sans en expliquer le sens c'est comme dire  un gamin "ne fait pas a" sans lui expliquer pourquoi c'est bien ou mal de ne pas le faire.


Ben les moldus, les sangs-de-bourbe, etc... c'est comme demander pourquoi tu appelles une fourmi "fourmi".
Les elfes, les nains, les humains, les orcs, etc... tu te demande pas pourquoi on les appelle de la sorte ( moins que je ne me trompe, ce qui ne m'tonnerais pas)




> Je ne crois pas qu'en 7 bouquins JKR ai plus racont sur le monde de HP que JRRT en 3 tomes. Et je ne parles pas de HP Lovecraft qui pour moi est un matre bien au dessus de Tolkien en ce qui concerne la description des mondes.


C'est pas vraiment comparable. Et par exemple le dernier tome est une mine d'information qui explique beaucoup d'vnements depuis les dbuts de la saga. C'est comme lire les deux premiers tomme du seigneur des anneaux et dire ensuite que ce n'est pas complet. HP est juste structur autrement. On apprends au fur et  mesure l'histoire et tout le background alors que dans le seigneur des anneaux on part d'un background et on avance dans l'histoire.




> @Yazoo70: Que tu parles des nazi n'est pas le problme, mais le contexte avec la citation juste avant qui parlait de l'litisme, dont je parlais plus tt, m'a fait prendre cela pour moi. Je m'excuse de m'tre emport, mais il est vrai que c'est assez dur de lire ce genre de chose. Je ne suis pas nazi, j'ai de la famille juive, mon prnom est d'origine Hbraque et j'ai certainement plus d'amis musulmans que d'amis non musulmans. Fais juste attention la prochaine fois  certains pourraient tre plus agressifs que moi.


Ouai, moi mon prnom est Polonais (beaucoup sont morts aussi) et j'ai pas mal d'amis musulmans galement, mais de la  dire que c'est dur  lire. C'est pas comme si j'avais mis le moindre doute sur le fait que tu ne sois pas Nazi, je ne comprends mme pas comment vous avez pu lire ce que j'ai cris au premier degr, c'est totalement dmesur  ::?:

----------


## Invit

> Barsy, Peux tu me parler de l'histoire, de la vie de Dumbeldore et pourquoi il est  son poste? Quelle(s) Magie(s) il utilises, hors mi celles qu'il utilise dans le film/bouquin?
> 
> Les fantmes qui peuplent cette cole, a part d'un bon sentiment, mais aucun (peut-tre 1 ou 2 je ne sais pas je n'ai pas lut tous les tomes) n'a d'histoire.


Dumbledore avait une soeur. Il a un frre qui lui en veut  mort parce qu'il le tient pour responsable de la mort de cette dernire. En magie il a entre autres dcouvert les 12 usages du sang de dragon.
Pour les fantmes, le Baron Sanglant tait dingue de la Dame Grise,  tel point qu'il l'a bute  :;): 

Bon, je te chambre, mais je vois ce que tu veux dire.
Les deux auteurs ne sont pas dans la mme dmarche. JKR a cr des personnages, une histoire, puis elle a englob tout a dans un univers (elle s'est d'ailleurs beaucoup rattrape question background dans les deux derniers tomes, que tu n'as pas d lire, sinon tu n'aurais pas pris l'exemple de Dumbledore et des fantmes).
Tolkien au contraire a commenc par inventer un monde. C'est mme pire que a puisqu'il a commenc par crer les langues de ce monde imaginaire. Aprs il y a mis des histoires. D'ailleurs sur la quantit d'oeuvres crites par JRRT, les seules vraies histoires sont Bilbo et LOTR. Le reste c'est du background.

Y en a pas un qui vaut mieux que l'autre. D'ailleurs dans le top 50 des livres les plus lus au monde, hormis la Bible, je crois que JKR et JRRT se disputent la premire place (rah, y a peut-tre Stieg Larson maintenant), et c'est souvent les mmes lecteurs  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Yazoo70

SPOILER !!!!!
Enfin moi je m'en fous j'ai tout lu ^^

----------


## Matthieu2000

Il y a un forum livres un peu plus haut...

----------


## Barsy

Pour la vie de Dumbledore : voir tome 7
Pour la description des parents de HP : c'est dans tous les tomes, il ressemble  son pre et  les yeux de sa mre
Pour ce qui est de 5 lgendes : je pense que tu n'as pas tout compris au fonctionnement du livre (et on apprend quand mme normment de choses sur la vie de Voldemort, de Dumbledore, de Severus, de Hagrid, des parents de Harry...)

Je pense que tu fais une trs grosse erreur en comparant l'univers de HP  celui des livres de Tolkien.




> tu ne peux pas situer l'cole dans un univers dat, tu ne peux pas situer l'cole dans un monde puisque hors de cette cole il n'y a rien


Le tome 7 se passe compltement en dehors de l'cole. Pour la date, on sait que l'histoire se passe "de nos jours" (il y a mme une rfrence  la date de la mort des parents de Harry dans le tome 7)

Tolkien a invent un monde  part pour son univers. La force de JK Rowling au contraire  t d'intgrer son univers  notre monde rel. Il y a donc beaucoup de choses qui ne ncessitent pas d'tre dcrites pour pouvoir ainsi se concentrer sur l'histoire. Pas besoin d'crire un "Silmarillion" pour dcrire le monde de HP.

D'ailleurs, une autre force de HP est que l'on dcouvre le monde en mme temps que l'histoire est raconte et non pas comme dans le seigneur des anneaux sur les 250 premires pages du premier tome.

Une dernire chose, JK Rowling a toujours la possibilit d'crire d'autres histoires se ratachant  son univers.




> Il y a un forum livres un peu plus haut...


C'est vrai. Mais vu le nombre de forum qui ont t ouverts sur HADOPI, on pouvait bien en pourrir un.

----------


## millie

> D'ailleurs, une autre force de HP est que l'on dcouvre le monde en mme temps que l'histoire est raconte


On dcouvre tout simplement le monde en mme temps que HP le dcouvre tous au long des livres (sauf quelques exceptions).

En mme temps, c'est le but de la focalisation interne  ::aie::

----------


## Yazoo70

C'est cool on dit tous la mme chose sur HP ^^

----------


## millie

> C'est cool on dit tous la mme chose sur HP ^^


Mme pas de troll possible alors  ::(:

----------


## lper

Et pis vous aimez bien les ballades en montagne sinon ? ::aie::

----------


## kuranes

Est il lgitime de pirater un film de Harry Potter ? :p

----------


## Yazoo70

> Mme pas de troll possible alors


J'avoue tre un peu du...

Et pirater un film de Harry Potter c'est tout  fait lgitime, mais totalement illgal  :;):

----------


## Lyche

::bravo::  4000 pages de livres pour avoir une historique..
j'ai toujours aim quand les choses sont construites en mme temps que l'histoire elle mme (tu parles d'une personne tu expliques qui elle es, ce qui parat avoir un sens pour comprendre un monde, mais pas pour tout le monde apparemment ). Cela laisse quand mme 6Tomes vides d'historique.. C'est un peu trop  mon gout..

Et puis que Harry ressemble  son pre, quelle grande nouvelle! 

Bref, chacun ses gots, je n'aime pas ce style d'criture, ni ce type de roman et ce n'est pas parce qu'elle a fini par pondre un semblant d'histoire  la vie de ses personnages que je vais me mettre  le lire. J'aime savoir, je suis curieux du monde dans lequel je me trouve quand je lis et HP est loin d'avoir combl tout cela dans ce que j'ai lut.

Sujet Clos en ce qui me concerne.
Cordialement.

----------


## r0d

> Y en a pas un qui vaut mieux que l'autre. D'ailleurs dans le top 50 des livres les plus lus au monde, hormis la Bible, je crois que JKR et JRRT se disputent la premire place


Non, ceux qui se disputent les premires places avec la bible sont "le petit livre rouge" et "le coran". Les HP arrivent bien aprs. [source]

----------


## Invit

OK. Par contre je resterai dubitatif sur les chiffres concernant les livres de Mao.

----------


## Lyche

La fourchette est grande comme pour la bible, il faut dire qu'a l'poque, ils connaissaient pas les bdd et les codes barres  ::aie::

----------


## sly078

Juste une remarque au passage :

Si je comprends bien avec 44 millions d'exemplaires, The Deathly Hallows est le bouquin le plus vendu de JK Rowling. Et lorsqu'on regarde le nombre de livres vendus pour la srie HP (soit 7 plus 3  cts), il est crit plus de 400 millions.

Alors soit le premier chiffre n'est pas  jour, soit ces livres ce sont extraordinairement uniformment bien vendus, soit .. je ne comprends pas.

----------


## Lyche

La plupart des lecteurs de HP ont suivit du premier au dernier Tome, a ne me parat pas si illogique.

----------


## BainE

sur wiki le premier est a 120.

bon, je vais creer ma religion, pas plus c*n que Joseph Smith moi  ::aie::

----------


## Matthieu2000

Ces livres vendus pas lus. Je ne pense pas que la moiti de ceux qui possdent la bible l'ait lu la totalit!

----------


## Lyche

C'est vrai, c'est lut, a me parat compliqu de faire des statistiques fiables sur quelque chose d'aussi abstrait..

Pour les ditions, j'avais lut une statistique comme quoi le "bouquin" le plus imprim au monde tait le catalogue Ika  ::aie:: , mais je ne retrouve plus la source, a reste  vrifier

----------


## Immobilis

Salut,

Je panse que le sug Ari Poteur veau bien une diskution a lui tou soeul. Celui dent leukel vouzcriv conairne "La lutte contre le piratage est-elle lgitime?". Si tout a t dit tant mieux, sinon...

Chers membres, pourriez-vous recentrer le dbat ou ouvrir une nouvelle discussion?

Merci d'avance  :;): 

Immo

----------


## r0d

Tiens, je vais vous proposer un petit parallaxe, un autre angle de vue. Celui, disons, de l'analyse historique scientifique.

Dans un travail, qu'est-ce qui est rmunr? C'est la production d'une plus-value. En fait, il faudrait que a soit le cas pour que le systme fonctionne, mais en vrit, ce n'est pas aussi simple car dans nos systmes capitalistes, c'est le dtenteur des moyens de productions qui rcupre la plus-value, le travailleur lui ne rcupre que ce que les luttes lui ont permis d'obtenir. Mais disons, pour simplifier, que le travail est rmunr par la plus-value qu'il gnre. Par exemple, lorsqu'un salari participe  la transformation d'un ensemble A de matires premires, qui ont un cot C1, en un produit B qui a un cot C2, c'est la plus-value (C2-C1 ; pour simplifier) qui gnre son salaire.

Qu'en est-il pour une uvre d'art? L'artiste cr une uvre, cette uvre est copie puis vendue. La thorie de la plus-value n'est pas applicable lorsque le produit est copiable (ou alors pour le salari qui fabrique la copie, mais pas pour l'artiste).

Ainsi donc, selon ce point de vue purement productiviste et marchand pourrions nous dire, une uvre d'art ne peut pas tre compare aux autres produits.

En essayant de faire rentrer de force l'art dans le systme marchand, nous sommes en train de le tuer, et de transformer notre culture en supermarch. Si les droits d'auteurs existaient depuis 3 sicles, la culture seraient rest  la porte des seules classes riches (c'tait et c'est d'ailleurs encore un peu le cas, mais c'et t infiniment pire), et on en serait rest  la monarchie.

A force de tout essayer de faire rentrer, de force, dans le domaine marchand, on est en train de dtruire beaucoup de choses. Beaucoup trop. Si aujourd'hui les gens connaissent par cur les aventures de Harry Potter mais n'ont aucune ide de ce qu'il s'est pass  Paris en 1871, c'est bien  cause de cela: en faisant entrer la culture dans la sphre marchande, nous l'avons mise entre les mains d'une machine immorale qui ne connais pas la notion d'intrt gnral.

Le piratage n'est pour moi qu'une forme de r appropriation de notre culture. Le piratage est donc lgitime.

Reste donc la question de la rmunration des artistes, mais c'est un autre dbat.

----------


## r0d

> OK. Par contre je resterai dubitatif sur les chiffres concernant les livres de Mao.


Sur le petit livre rouge, je ne suis vraiment pas tonn: 1 milliard de chinois (bon, srement moins  l'poque ok), et un livre que chacun est oblig (bon, pas vraiment oblig, mais disons que pour rester libre et en vie, si) d'acheter...

----------


## Immobilis

> Ainsi donc, selon ce point de vue purement productiviste et marchand pourrions nous dire, une uvre d'art ne peut pas tre compare aux autres produits.


Perso, je fais la diffrence en Art et art (== produit culturel). L'Art ne rapporte pas sur le moment et ce n'est pas son but. Johnny ne fait pas de l'Art, c'est un chanteur qui a du talent. La Cuisine est un Art pas le MacDo. Aprs il faut mettre en face ce que les gens sont prs  dbourser pour aller dans un restaurant Artistique.

----------


## millie

> Aprs il faut mettre en face ce que les gens sont prs  dbourser pour aller dans un restaurant Artistique.


J'imagine dj l'quivalent du monochrome... Une grande table, une nappe blanche, 30.000 le repas  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

Aujourd'hui nous vous proposons un menu bleu !
Nappe Bleue sur Table Bleue.
Une assiette de bleu d'Auvergne sur son lit de Bleu crmeux et coulis de bleu. Le tout dans un plat bleu.
Pain color en bleu.
Prix 150.
Avis aux amateurs  ::aie::

----------


## BainE

l Art n a jamais t la culture.
Ca a toujours t, et c est toujours l litisme bourgeois (des riches) qui tente de se dmarquer du bas peuple par la rart et le prix (la beaut on verra aprs et comme c'est subjectif, les gouts les couleurs toussa, tout va bien).

----------


## Invit

> Sur le petit livre rouge, je ne suis vraiment pas tonn: 1 milliard de chinois (bon, srement moins  l'poque ok), et un livre que chacun est oblig (bon, pas vraiment oblig, mais disons que pour rester libre et en vie, si) d'acheter...


C'est pour a que j'tais dubitatif. S'il est obligatoire dans la chaumire, a fausse les chiffres. Remarque a a bien d s'exporter en URSS  ::mrgreen:: 
Et y a un peu le mme problme avec les Bibles dans les htels.
Il faudrait un classement restreint aux romans.

----------


## el_slapper

J'ai 2 bibles(1 en Anglais, une en Franais), 2 nouveaux testaments(pareil), et je me suis arrt au sermon sur le mont.....(Matthieu 4 ou 5, autant dire le tout dbut).

----------


## Yazoo70

Chez moi j'ai un petit livre rouge de Mao (que personne dans ma famille n'a lu  ma connaissance, il est juste la pour le style je pense!) et aucune bible  ::D: 
Donc ca fait pencher la balance ^^

----------


## Lyche

Les textes religieux sont parfois plus dur  lire que les textes de loies  ::aie::  Mais ils regorgent de beau textes et de paroles d'une grande sagesse. Outre l'aspect religieux, on peut en tirer de grandes leons.

Edit : dans ma famille c'est une bible pour les parents et 1 par enfant. Tradition oblige. (et ce n'est pas que ma famille proche, c'est pareil chez les cousins et cousines) vue qu'on est une famille assez nombreuse, a fait grimper les stats  ::aie::

----------


## Yazoo70

> Les textes religieux sont parfois plus dur  lire que les textes de loies  Mais ils regorgent de beau textes et de paroles d'une grande sagesse. Outre l'aspect religieux, on peut en tirer de grandes leons.
> 
> Edit : dans ma famille c'est une bible pour les parents et 1 par enfant. Tradition oblige. (et ce n'est pas que ma famille proche, c'est pareil chez les cousins et cousines) vue qu'on est une famille assez nombreuse, a fait grimper les stats


Non, en fait je suis mme persuad qu'il y a de bonnes valeurs que beaucoup feraient bien d'appliquer dans ce genre d'crits religieux.
Apres je pense juste que la femme n'a pas spawn  partir d'une cte d'homme, mais ca ne m'empche pas de respecter. J'ai pas mal d'amis croyants et on se charie mutuellement rgulirement  ::D:

----------


## Lyche

Tant que les charades restent bon enfant et que cela ne cre pas de tensions dans le groupe, je suis pour  ::aie:: . Aucune religion n'est parfaite, et quand on regarde d'un peu plus prs, elles ont toutes les mmes racines.

----------


## Invit

> l Art n a jamais t la culture.
> Ca a toujours t, et c est toujours l litisme bourgeois (des riches) qui tente de se dmarquer du bas peuple par la rart et le prix (la beaut on verra aprs et comme c'est subjectif, les gouts les couleurs toussa, tout va bien).


Ah ah ah !
C'est une faon de voir les choses.
D'un autre ct, si tu fais de l'art, que ce soit de la musique ou de la photo (les sujets que je connais), tu te trouves trs rapidement confront  la notion de budget, mme avec des ambitions modestes.
L'art est produit par des gens quelconques globalement, c'est sur que la proccupation de manger ramne certain  d'autre considration quotidienne. Et je dirais mme tant mieux, il faut quand mme purer parmi tous ceux qui se dclarent artistes, la volont n'est pas le talent. Et le talent sans travail n'est rien, mais c'est un autre sujet.
Aprs, les personnes qui achtent de l'art ont certainement des sous  dpenser sur autres choses que les besoins de bases et vitaux, c'est sr.
Mais est-ce que l'art reste cantonn aux gens des hautes classes ?
Est-ce qu'on a besoin d'tre riche pour aller voir une exposition, lire un livre, accder  l'art ? Non pas  notre poque.
Est-ce que l'art n'est pas en plein dans notre culture ?
La tour Eiffel ? Non ??? Mona Lisa ? Jean-Michel Jarre ? Boris Vian ? Non ???
Ah ???

----------


## r0d

> l Art n a jamais t la culture.
> Ca a toujours t, et c est toujours l litisme bourgeois[...]


En fait, la question serait plutt: "l'art fait-il partie de la culture?", car il est vident que l'art n'est pas la culture dans le sens o la culture comprends bien d'autres choses que l'art.

Mais sur la question de l'art en tant que sous-ensemble de la culture, c'est plus compliqu. Par exemple, peut-on raisonnablement prendre pour exemple les tribus australopithques? L'art a-t-il toujours t le fait des lites? Dans toutes les civilisations? Dans quelles proportions?

Personnellement, je pense qu'effectivement, l'art a t monopolis par les lites, dans une large part, dans l'histoire moderne, et dans nos civilisations occidentales. Cependant, certaines personnes ont tent, et tentent encore, de ramener l'art dans la culture. A voir, par exemple, les combats de Christiane Faure et l'ide d'ducation populaire.

Culture (avec un grand Q, comme disais l'aut') ou culture, est encore une autre question. Et je crois que ce sont ces questions que l'on devrait rsoudre avant de chier une loi. La forme qu'ont pris nos socits actuelle est le rsultat de millnaires d'volution, les structures qui en forment la charpente ne sont pas nes en 2007  l'arrive d'un jeune chef belliqueux aux rennes de la rpublique franaise.

Ces jeunes UMPistes qui se targuent d'tre rvolutionnaires, sans le savoir, n'ont pas si tord que a. Ils ont une conception de l'exercice du pouvoir qui ne prends pas en compte le pass de la construction de la socit. Du coup c'est un peu comme s'ils faisaient "table rase".

L'effort de diffusion de la culture port par les artistes du sicle des lumires fut la graine de la dmocratie. videmment, a allait plus loin que la musique et les flims, mais le principe est le mme. Il faut sortir la culture et l'art, que le second soit inclus dans le premier ou non, de la sphre marchande. C'est une question de compatibilit. Les rgles qui rgissent le march ne sont pas compatibles avec celles qui seraient bnfiques  la diffusion artistique et/ou culturelle.

'faut revoir la conception.

----------


## Lyche

Jean Michel Jarre  ::haha:: 

Blague  part, encore heureux que l'art ne soit pas rserv  une lite ! Bien que "l'lite" se rclame fin amateur de "vrai Art" et seule apte  comprendre ce dernier. Les muses servent  a, leur prix pour une visite reste abordable par tous ce qui rend l'art accessible  la majorit. Cependant, question achat d'uvres artistiques.. l a reste un autre problme.

----------


## BainE

Oui j aurai du faire la distinction entre collectionneur et artisan. L artisan est confront a des soucis bien terre a terre je suis d accord, mais pas forcment le badot.

Mais pour reprendre 2 de tes exemples :
- la tour eiffel : c est une demonstration technique, inacheve en plus, que la quasi totalit de Paris trouvait immonde lors de sa construction.
- Mona Lisa : a part Francois 1er et les Medicis est on sur que beaucoup l on vu avant le 20eme siecle ?

Quant aux muses, j ai le sentiment que ce n est pas tres vieux et qu avant l apres guerre a part les muses des marines et des corporations il n'y avait pas grand chose a part des collections prives non ouvertes au public (bas peuple ?), collections qui sont encore prsentent en quelle proportion ?

Et pour ce qui est de l litisme je ne sais pas ce que vous penser des successeurs auto proclams de Duchamp (ok certains, pas tous), mais personnellement les mots qui me viennent a l esprit seraient "mammouth et onanisme" ou bien "mouche et ..."

Ce n est que mon humble opinion.

----------


## Immobilis

> J'imagine dj l'quivalent du monochrome... Une grande table, une nappe blanche, 30.000 le repas


Si la vinification est un Art, certains sont prts  dpenser des sommes folles pour acqurir certaines bouteilles. Par contre ni le contenu ni le contenant ne sont culturel (encore qu'en France a se discute), en tous les cas j'entend par culture transmission de savoir.


> l Art n a jamais t la culture.
> Ca a toujours t, et c est toujours l litisme bourgeois (des riches) qui tente de se dmarquer du bas peuple par la rart et le prix (la beaut on verra aprs et comme c'est subjectif, les gouts les couleurs toussa, tout va bien).


Tu confonds avec la marchandisation de l'Art. Que je sache tous les grands muses ont des journes gratuites. Un billet d'entre au Louvre vaut moins cher qu'un disque de Carla Bruni.

----------


## Invit

> Oui j aurai du faire la distinction entre collectionneur et artisan. L artisan est confront a des soucis bien terre a terre je suis d accord, mais pas forcment le badot.


Le badaud ?
Personne qui s'attarde  regarder le spectacle de la rue ?
Que vient-il faire ici ? 




> Mais pour reprendre 2 de tes exemples :
> - la tour eiffel : c est une dmonstration technique, inacheve en plus, que la quasi totalit de Paris trouvait immonde lors de sa construction.
> - Mona Lisa : a part Francois 1er et les Medicis est on sur que beaucoup l on vu avant le 20eme siecle ?


Ouais ben l, pour la Tour Eiffel, on rentre dans un autre dbat qui voudrait que lart soit beau, auquel je ne suis pas daccord. Guernica nest pas fait pour tre beau. Cest un cri dhorreur  la face du monde.
Et pour Mona Lisa, tu as bien raison, mais cest surtout du au fait que 99% des gens avant le 20me sicle passait leur vie dans un rayon de 50 kilomtres faute de moyen de transport
Mais lart populaire existait  travers la danse, le chant, la sculpture, la musique Forcment, il y a moins de traces de ceci mais a nen amenuise aucunement la vivacit.




> Quant aux muses, j ai le sentiment que ce n est pas tres vieux et qu avant l apres guerre a part les muses des marines et des corporations il n'y avait pas grand chose a part des collections prives non ouvertes au public (bas peuple ?), collections qui sont encore prsentent en quelle proportion ?


Tu oublies que le tourisme nexistait pas avant cette poque aussi
Mais les concerts, le thtre, le cirque par exemple, a date tout de mme de quelques sicles.




> Et pour ce qui est de l litisme je ne sais pas ce que vous penser des successeurs auto proclams de Duchamp (ok certains, pas tous), mais personnellement les mots qui me viennent a l esprit seraient "mammouth et onanisme" ou bien "mouche et ..."


La plupart des gnies ont longtemps t trs dcri de leur vivant avant dtre proclam gnie Mme si on est bien daccord quun type dcri nest pas un gnie pour autant !

----------


## Acropole

Il me semble que pour les historiens la culture va bien au del de l'art. Les coutumes vestimentaires, alimentaires, la langue et le vocabulaire, l'artisanat, l'organisation sociale... Le jeans / t-shirt fait partie de la culture contemporaine.

----------


## BainE

> Le badaud ?
> Personne qui s'attarde  regarder le spectacle de la rue ?
> Que vient-il faire ici ?


Je concdais que la pratique est couteuse.




> Ouais ben l, pour la Tour Eiffel, on rentre dans un autre dbat qui voudrait que lart soit beau, auquel je ne suis pas daccord. Guernica nest pas fait pour tre beau. Cest un cri dhorreur  la face du monde.


Pas d accord, la tour effel n avait ni pour but d etre belle ou de denoncer quoi que ce soit, c etait de faire le btiment le plus haut, le plus lourd en moins de temps possible avec les materiaux de l epoque.
Je pense que c est un autre debat, la technique "de pointe" est elle de l art ?





> Tu oublies que le tourisme nexistait pas avant cette poque aussi
> Mais les concerts, le thtre, le cirque par exemple, a date tout de mme de quelques sicles.


oui mais qui y allait a ces opras ?




> Tu confonds avec la marchandisation de l'Art.


Je confonds rien, on n est pas d accord.
Depuis la Grce antique l art a toujours ete boost par des mecenes a coup d especes sonnantes et trebuchantes, l art a toujours ete vendu, donc toujours marchand non ?




> Que je sache tous les grands muses ont des journes gratuites. Un billet d'entre au Louvre vaut moins cher qu'un disque de Carla Bruni.


A mon sens, pour que cet argument soit valable il faudrait que l intgralit (au moins la majorit) des oeuvres d arts soient accessible au public. 
Reste a connaitre la proportion entre collection prive et publique, mais la, j en sais rien.

----------


## r0d

Tiens, je viens d'apprendre un truc: Le catalogue Ikea est le livre le plus lu au monde.

a confirme ma premire impression,  savoir que les livres les plus lus sont les livres religieux, qui fournissent un espoir idaliste  ses lecteurs.

J'ai souvent lu que "Le Capital" de Marx tait le livre le plus lu aprs la bible. Je ne sais pas si c'est vrai, mais cela ne m'tonnerais pas. La diffrence ente l'idalisme socialiste et l'idalisme capitaliste, c'est que dans l'idal socialiste, l'idal tait concret, appuy par une thorie qui tient la route. Le point commun, c'est que les deux nous ont trahi.

----------


## Lyche

J'avais dj entendu cette statistique, il me semblait qu'il tait "l'ouvrage le plus dit au monde" mais comme je ne trouvais pas les sources je n'en tais pas 100% sure

----------


## souviron34

> La diffrence ente l'idalisme socialiste et l'idalisme capitaliste, c'est que dans l'idal socialiste, *l'idal tait concret*, appuy par une thorie qui tient la route. Le point commun, c'est que les deux nous ont trahi.


 ::roll::   :8O: 

j'ai un problme, l...  ::roll::

----------


## Immobilis

> Depuis la Grce antique l art a toujours ete boost par des mecenes a coup d especes sonnantes et trebuchantes, l art a toujours ete vendu, donc toujours marchand non ?


La marchandisation c'est considrer que l'Art ne vaut pas mieux qu'un paquet de lessive. Les mcnes permettent aux artistes de vivre de leur Art, pas de spculer...

----------


## maxim_um

> La marchandisation c'est considrer que *l'Art* ne vaut pas mieux qu'un paquet de lessive.


Vrai si le "lard" coutait le mme prix que le paquet de lessive.  ::aie::

----------


## Immobilis

> Vrai si le "lard" coutait le mme prix que le paquet de lessive.


Ben  l'poque o Van Gogh vendait ses tableaux ces derniers coutaient peut-tre encore moins cher qu'un repas. Maintenant ses oeuvres sont victimes de la spculation, la Marchandisation. Les enchres en sont une preuve vidente.

----------


## souviron34

> Il me semble que pour les historiens la culture va bien au del de l'art. Les coutumes vestimentaires, alimentaires, la langue et le vocabulaire, l'artisanat, l'organisation sociale... Le jeans / t-shirt fait partie de la culture contemporaine.


absolument




> Depuis la Grce antique l art a toujours ete boost par des mecenes a coup d especes sonnantes et trebuchantes, l art a toujours ete vendu, donc toujours marchand non ?


il n'a pas "toujours t vendu", il a presque "toujours t achet", ce qui n'est pas la mme chose...

Les mcnes et autres "achetaient" le travail (souvent sans savoir ce que ce serait,  part pour quelques "commandes" cibles). 

Mais surtout ils ne le revendaient pas.. Cel n'a donc rien  voir avec de la "marchandisation"..

En fait, ils financaient les artistes, souvent en prenant prtexte d'un sujet, de l dcoration de chez eux, de leurs glises, ou de leurs palais.

Mais ils n'en faisaient pas commerce.

La marchandisation c'est faire le commerce d'oeuvres d'art.

----------


## Erwy

> Mais ils n'en faisaient pas commerce.


Non ce n'tait que par motif politique et propagandiste.
Maintenant il le "troquait" avec largesse.

Les oeuvres d'art ont toujours t vendus, mme si un artiste vivait beaucoup de "rentes" de mcne il avait nanmoins besoin de commande.
Et il n'tait pas rare qu'un client lui faisant faux bond(problme budgtaire ou de desces par exemple) il soit oblig d'en trouver un autre pour refiler sa crute , sa prose, ou sa partition.
De mme que la bourse fait son rel coming out au XXme alors qu'on en connait depuis le XIV me sicle, le march de l'art et de la culture ne se structure vraiment qu'au XIXme , mais ce n'est pas parce que qu'il ne se rvle qu' ce moment qu'il n'existe pas avant  ::roll::

----------

